# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Posvojiti dijete s teškoćama u razvoju

## Miss July

Drage moje molim za pomoć, pogotovo Vas mame posvojene djece. Da li je netko od Vas posvojio dijete s graničnim kvocijentom inteligencije (oko 80) i znate li što o pseudo retardaciji?

----------


## čokolada

Miss July, premjestila sam tvoj post i otvorila novu temu, vjerujem da će tako biti vidljivija.

----------


## BOLEK

Možda ti moj odgovor malo pomogne, moje dijete je osoba koja je imala granični kvocjent znači oko 80, ali mogu reći da se situacija drastično promjenila uz pomoć logopeda, psihologa , velike upornosti i angažmana svih nas, tako da sam sada jako ponosna na nju i na ocjene u školi, nije odlikaš, ali... Na pitanje o pseudo retardaciji moraš pitati nekoga stručnijeg.

----------


## Miss July

Hvala Bolek na tome. Dosta čitam i raspitujem se ovih dana, pa sam i došla do toga da su odgojno zapuštena djeca pseudo retardirana jer se ne radi o retardaciju kao stanju koje se ne da popraviti. Naime, takva djeca imaju iste mogućnosti za intelektualni napredak kao i svako drugo dijete, no rasla su u nepoticajnoj sredini pa se nisu razvijala kako su trebala. Rečeno mi je da nikada neće naučiti ono što su propustila, no da se tu da puno toga učiniti. Zanima me Bolek koliko je tvoje dijete bilo staro kada ste ga usvojili, kako ste došli do psihologa koji se razumije u  zapuštenu djecu. Mi smo iz Osijeka i ne znam da li ćemo naći adekvatnog stručnjaka. Bojim se da ne pogriješimo ako sve bude samo na nama. Nije mi problem raditi s djecom i boriti se za njih samo ne znam u kojoj mjeri ću imati stručnu pomoć.

----------


## nana74

Miss July, pozdrav!
Mi nismo posvojili djecu s graničnim sposobnostima, ali smo svejedno trebali stručnu pomoć...
Živimo u gradu u Slavoniji (nije Osijek) i kako mi na bolnici imamo i psihologa i defektologa, sigurna sam da ih imaju i u Osijeku. Kada dijete bude veće, tj. za školu, bilo bi dobro pripaziti na to u koju će školu ići, jer nije svaka škola jednako ekipirana stručnim suradnicima (bilo bi dobro da uz pedagoga imaju i psihologa i defektologa/logopeda). Češće ih imaju veće škole. No, nije ni svaki tim u školi jednako dobar pa bi se trebalo dobro raspitati. 
Djece s graničnim sposobnostima nisu retardirana, već su sposobna za redovanu školu i kasnije samostalan život. Osim toga, sigurna sam da će se nalazi promijeniti nakon što dijete dođe u poticajnu sredinu koja ga voli i brine se. Ne bih se baš složila da djeca koja su bila zapuštena, što bude razlogom pseudoretardacije, neće nikada naučiti što su propustila. Često oni i sami traže neke podražaje (naša djevojčica od 6 godina je jedno kraće vrijeme htjela sisati pa smo kupili bočicu sa sokom i igrali se kao da hranim malu bebu - upalilo je!). 
Sigurno ćete pronaći dobru stručnu pomoć, ali je najveći dio na vama. Ionako bi bio.  :Smile: 
Sretno.

----------


## BOLEK

Šta se tiče stručnog psihologa koji se razumije u posvojenu i zapuštenu djecu to možeš naći samo u Zg, mi smo se morali osloniti na običnog psihologa koji nije imao previše iskustva sa takvom djecom, ali imala je volje pomoći nama i djetetu. Vi morate biti uporni, pa će i psiholog , logoped, tete u vrtiću, a na kraju i učitelji pomoći Vama. Čitati savjete na netu, tražiti i najmanji znak napretka kod djeteta i ne popuštati, uz sve to mi koristimo gotovo 4 godine omega 3 junior, a da, imala je 5 god. kada je došla kod nas. Puno truda, ljubavi, ali i neprospavanih noći, ponekad nemoći jer ti nisi stručna osoba da znaš kako se postaviti u određenom trenutku. Na kraju si jako ponosan na sve šta tvoje djete uspije i jako jako sretan . :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Miss July

Hvala Bolek. Malo sam se u međuvremenu raspitala, dobila preporuke za defektologa koji vrijedi pa ćemo od toga krenuti. Ovo što kažeš za omegu sam  čitala, no nisam znala da imaju baš za djecu. Korisna informacija. Mi još nismo još posvojili no pripremamo teren ako se desi i nadamo se najboljem.

----------


## ArI MaLi

miss july predivno je to što na taj način pristupate posvojenju! oduševili ste me!!

----------


## ivanas

Miss July baš sam i ja htjela kao i Ari Mali dodati kao mi se čini da imate odličan stav, idemo se raspitati, informirati, razmisliti što možemo učiniti i kako bi mogli pomoći djetetu. 

Što se tiče graničnog kvocjenta inteligencije, ja sam posvojila takvo dijete, s tim da je to nešto što se prije neke dobi ne može točno utvrditi, naše dijete ima 6 g. a psihologica koja ga je testirala mi je rekla da je 8 g. dob do koje dijete otprilike može doživjeti i veći skok ako je pravilno poticano, nakon te dobi  je razina sposobnosti manje više dosegnuta i nastavlja se dijete razvijati u skladu s tom razinom. Ono što primjećijemo mi kao roditelji i defektologica koja radi s njim je veliki napredak u ovih nepunih 10 mjeseci, puno bolja pažnja i koncentracija(bilo je nekih naznaka hiperaktivnosti kod njega ali na zadnjoj obradi nam je psihologica rekla da on nije hiperaktivac, pristutan je samo vrlo blagi poremećaj pažnje)

Djeca graničnih sposobnosti su sposobna za normalno, redovno školovanje i samostalan život samo je u školovanju potrebno više vremena i truda da se usvoji gradivo Plus svaki čovjek ima područja i talente i treba poticati razvoj jakih strana. 
Moj sin je usprkos nekim teškoćama jako motiviran za rad, silno se trudi i želi naučiti i to je možda najvažnije od svega. Koliko bude mogao napredovati će, mi nemamo nikakvih posebnih očekivanja, i samo želimo da bude sretan i zadovoljan čovjek sposoban voditi samostalan život a sigurno postoji zanimanje u kojem će biti dobar. 

Usprkos svim testiranjima, mišljenjima stručnjaka, o našem mozgu i načinu funkcioniranja se malo zna, postoji i neki faktor x i taj faktor x se često javi kod posvojene djece koja napokon dobiju potrebnu ljubav i pažnju, i ona nekad uspiju iznenaditi i premašiti sva očekivanja i dijagnoze.

----------


## Miss July

Hvala Vam svima na korisnim informacijama, podršci i razumijevanju. Trudimo se saznati i razumjeti što više o tome problemu. Svjesno smo da ako posvojimo dijete s graničnim stupnjem inteligencije ne možemo očekivati da će biti doktor znanosti, no nismo ni mi. Svi mi želimo da naša djeca budu bolja u svakom pogledu od nas: da budu bolji ljudi, s više razumijevanja, tolerancije i ljubavi za druge ljude, dobri, pošteni, da znaju više od nas, da budu uspješni, dobro zarađuju da idu lakše  kroz život nego mi. No, znam neke ljude koji su iznadprosječno inteligentni pa nisu učinili ništa od svog života zbog nekih drugih nedostataka. Ok, možda neće ići na fakultet, ali to ne znači da neće biti sretno i zadovoljno s onim što radi, da neće imati ispunjeni život, da mi od njega nećemo napraviti čovjeka. Prioriteti u životu se mijenjaju s obzirom na okolnosti u kojima se nađemo. Ivanas kao što ti kažeš - nikada se ne zna u kakve će se zamamne ruže ti naši zanemareni pupoljci razviti. Što bude bit će - bitno je da smo mi dali sve od sebe i da si ne možemo prigovoriti da smo nešto mogli učiniti za djete  a nismo.

----------


## ivanas

Inače, ono što se smatra i obično mjeri testovima je samo jedan oblik inteligencije. Postoji prema trenutnim klasifikacijama psihologa barem 12 vrsta inteligencije, socijalna, emocionalna, itd To je objašnjenje zašto neki ljudi mogu imati visok IQ u ovoj standarnoj mjerenoj, a svejedno imati nekvalitetan i neispunjen život i raditi neki loše plaćen posao, dok s druge strane netko prosječno inteligentan ali s dobrim društvenim i drugim vještinama može voditi vlastito uspješno poduzeće. 

Ja se za svog sina stvarno ne bojim da neće uspjeti u životu, jer je izrazito društven i socijaliziran, šarmatan i svi živi su zaljubeni u njega, blago rečeno. 
Meni kao roditelju je najvažnije da moje dijete bude emocionalno stabilno i zdravo, sposobno imati kvalitetne odnose sa ljudima i da zaliječmio i prebolimo kroz odrastanje one traume koje je doživio u ranom djetinjstvu i koje su pospremljene negdje u njemu. 
Kad bi me netko pitao bi li radije da moje dijete ima super uspješnu karijeru ili stabilnu vezu ili brak i dobre prijatelje uvijek bi izabrala ovo drugo jer mislim da je važnije. A ne možemo svi biti super pametni i obavljati zanimljive i sofisticirane poslove, netko treba biti i obrtnik, stolar, električar i svakome je dan talent za nešto u životu a uloga roditelja je da prati djete i pomogne mu otkriti u čemu je dobro i u čemu uživa nuđenjem raznih aktivnosti i poticaja. 

I da još dodam, kvalitetna stručna osoba je neprocjenjivo važna, mi imamo divnu defektologicu kojoj ide jednom tjedno preko uputnice i zadnjih mjesec dana idemo i još jednom tjedno privatno i stvarno se vidi koliko mu ti sati koriste, a i nama roditeljima jer samo pratimo i vježbamo s njim ono što ona s njim radi. U ta dva sata tjedno mi s njim trenutno radimo samo nekih, sat, najviše dva tjedno raspoređeno korz dane, nekih 20min dnevno i lijepo napredujemo. Pošto je tek 10 mjeseci s nama ne forsiramo, mislimo da je važnije da odradimo emocionalni dio, da se djeca što više zabavljaju i igraju slobodno i nesputano, a najesen ćemo početi intenzivnije raditi na pripremama za školu, pa ćemo produžiti vrijeme rada. 
Tražili smo odgodu škole

----------


## Miss July

Ivanas hvala ti na ovome. Puno sam mirnija kada čujem da ste uspješni i da napredujete.  Nisam mislila nikoga uvrijediti s onim što sam napisala. Odgajana sam u obitelji gdje je obrazovanje bilo vrlo bitno. Nas je bilo četvero i roditelji su puno uložili u nas, stavljajući obitelj i našu dobrobit na prvo mjesto često na uštrb svojih karijera. Svi imamo svoje tabele vrijednosti, a na mojoj je obrazovanje bilo vrlo visoko. Jedna psihologica mi je rekla da dobro razmislim koliko mi je bitno da moje dijete ima akademsku karijeru. Shvatila sam da i nije tako bitno. Puno sam bliže tome da bi bila presretna ako uspijem dijete upisati u školu po redovnom programu. Kao što sam rekla prioriteti se mijenjaju. Ljudi se mijenjaju. Znam da ćemo uložiti sve ono što imamo fizički, emocionalno i materijalno da pružimo djetetu sve što mu treba. Samo nisam znala koliki napredak mogu očekivati. Sada vidim da je trud bude višestruko nagrađen. Još jednom hvala što si to podijelila s nama. Puno mirnija ulazim u borbu za naše dijete.

----------


## ivanas

Isto moram dodati da treba još dobro sam sa sobom razmisliti što nam je važno, ako je obrazovanje tebi jako važno, i akademski uspjeh ne treba od djeteta očekivati čudo, samim radom i upornošću se mož puno postići, ali često se preko nekih granica ne može. Nije lako u nekim trenucima ostati strpljiv i objašnjavati i učiti po stoti put nešto, bilo je trenutaka kad sam doslovno htjela lupati glavom od zid, to što bi učila njega zapamtio bi i  usvojio tri godine mlađi brat onako u hodu,bez da sam ikad to s njim radila. U tim nekim trenucima sam se morala podsjećati da ne smijem izgubiti iz vida njega kao cijelu, predivnu osobu i da su teškoće u učenju samo jedan dio 
Najviše mi fali vremena nasamo s njim jer su uvijek negdje u  blizini drugih dvoje djece koji žele raditi isto što i mi, pa nešt uvjek u tim trenucim traže, gladni, žedni a ja bi se trebala ful skoncentrirati i skulirati da bi radila s najstarijim. 
Otkrila sam puno toga o sebi, da moram puno raditi na svom strpljenju, jer u suprotnom mogu jako povrijediti dijete. Zato ću kad krene škola pokušati koliko god financije budu dopuštale plaćati nekome drugom da uči s njim, primjetila sam, da ne samo moje dijete, već su mi pričale i neke druge mame, da djeca puno bolje rade s nekim izvana, s kim nisu svaki dan i toliko emocionalno povezani.

----------


## Miss July

Ja sam sa sobom raščistila što se fakulteta tiče, no u mom slučaju se radi o dvoje djece pa pretpostavljam da će to biti (ako bude) dvostruko teže. Vjerovatno ni ne znam što me čeka, no nešto me privlači toj djeci. Svi stručnjaci s kojima sam razgovarala su rekli isto što i ti - puno rada da se dijete uopće uklopi u "prosječnu populaciju" . Vjerujem da je tebi prilično teško jer imaš troje djece pa moraš dijeliti pažnju i vrijeme a jedno od njih traži cijelu tebe. Škola je sasvim novi moment u životu svake obitelji, a vama će biti teži nego drugima. Želim ti željezne živce. Ja ne znam kojem djetetu ili djeci će me život odvesti ali ako to budu ova djeca morat ću se maksimalno smiriti i podrediti život njima.

----------


## ivanas

Ja sam se smirila, ali ne maksimalno :Grin: , volim biti mama i većina moje energije ide djeci, ali ne potpuno, čuvam jedan dio i za sebe i svoj unutrašnji život. 
Pa se lomim nekada i pitam da li dajem djeci dovoljno, da li bi oni bolje napredovali kad bi više vježbala s njima, ponekad zavidim ljudima koji se mogu potpuno posvetiti jednom području života, bilo to, posao, karijera, roditeljstvo ili nešto treće. Stavila sam trenutno obitelj i djecu na prvo mjesto, ali postoji i drugo i treće i četvrto i htjela bih svašta, to mi je oduvijek bio problem, sve me zanima, sve veseli a dan ima 24 sata. 

Nekad si razmišljam bi li mojem djetetu bilo bolje da je jedinac, ili da ima mamu koja je posvećena samo njemu i njegovom napretku, ali s druge strane si mislim da bi to možda stavilo veliki teret na dječija leđa, jer super posvećeni roditelj, ili roditelj kojemu je to jedino dijete ima puno veća očekivanja od djeteta jer puno ulaže u njega i njegov svijet se vrti oko djeteta, pa se tješim da smo si mi ipak idealna kombinacija.
Ovako svako moje dijete ima neke jake strane, i mogu uživati u svemu tome bez da to očekujem  od jednog djeteta. Malo sam se zapetljala, ne znam jesam li dobro objasnila. 

Miss July, ako osjećaš u srcu i nešto te privlači k djeci, to nije bez razloga, ja sam se u svog sina doslovno zaljubila na prvi pogled, i bila bi ga posvojila i da su mi rekli da će mu izrasti dvije glave kroz neko vrijeme, a kamoli to što ima neke blaže teškoće. Mislila sam si, to dijete, priča, skače, komunicira s 4 godine, znači nema neka teža oštećenja niti invaliditet, a sve ostalo je nevažno. 
Mi smo znali točno u što se upuštamo, upoznali smo ga dok smo posjećivali prvog sina, pričali puno i detaljno s tetama koje su se brinule o njemu, ali nit to nije bilo presudno. Onaj dan kad sam ga vidila, da mi je netko bez da išta znam, dao papire i rekao potpiši i vodi ga doma, napravila bih to bez da trepnem okom. 

Imala sam prilike vidjeti i družiti se s djecom koja imaju stvarne teškoće, i dijagnoze i kad usporedim s čim se ti roditelji nose svaki dan i naše "problemčiće" stvarno vidim da ustvari nemamo poblema.

----------


## ivanas

Što se tiče dvoje djece, u nekim područjima će biti teže jer ih je dvoje, pa se duplaju obaveze, ali u nekima će biti i lakše. Djeca imaju društvo, nekoga za igru, nisu usmjerena samo prema roditelju, a vrijeme za učenje, rad i igru se ne dupla nego dijeli pa se crta, piše, priča bajka za dvoje djece odjednom plus svako od njih ima jače strane pa uče i jedno od drugoga, pogotovo mlađe od starijeg.

----------


## sančica

molim i ja pomoć osoba koje imaju iskustva sa graničnim kovocjentom, u jednom centru su nam ponudili 5-godišnju djevojčicu graničnih sposobnosti. mame koje imate iskustva sa takvom djecom molim vas za par odgovora - tko je vašoj dječici utvrdio granični kvocjent imaju li liječničku dokumentaciju il ? meni su rekli da se IQ-u ne može povećati on ostaje takav kakav je (80) već da samo mogu djete socijalizirati ? je li to točno ? kakva su vaša iskustva ? posjećuju li vaša dječica i dalje psihologa ili ? molim vas za pomoć !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivanas

> molim i ja pomoć osoba koje imaju iskustva sa graničnim kovocjentom, u jednom centru su nam ponudili 5-godišnju djevojčicu graničnih sposobnosti. mame koje imate iskustva sa takvom djecom molim vas za par odgovora - tko je vašoj dječici utvrdio granični kvocjent imaju li liječničku dokumentaciju il ? meni su rekli da se IQ-u ne može povećati on ostaje takav kakav je (80) već da samo mogu djete socijalizirati ? je li to točno ? kakva su vaša iskustva ? posjećuju li vaša dječica i dalje psihologa ili ? molim vas za pomoć !!!!!!!!!!!


IQ je nešto što mož donekle biti ispitano i utvrđeno, nikad 100%. Ta utvrđena vrijednost nije upisana u beton niti kod starijih a pogotovo kod djece mlađe od 8 godina jer se mozak intenzivno razvija. Meni je psihologica rekla da je 8 godina neka načelna granica iza koje nema većih skokova u napredku i tad se vidi onako generalno mogućnosti i sposobnosti ali poticajna okolina je jako važan faktor. 

Dijete od 5 godina nitko ne može još konačno procijeniti, a IQ od 80 znači da to nije nikakva mentalna retardacija i sl. da će dijete najvjerojatnije pohađati bez problema redovnu školu i biti sposoban raditi  i voditi samostalan život. 

Meni iskreno nikad nije na pamet palo pitati o inteligenciji s sl. bilo mi je važno da dijte nema nekih izrazitih teškoća u razvoju i veće oštećenje mozga i zdravlja, ostalo su mi bile "sitnice". 

Puno nas nije imalo pojma pri posvajanju o IQ djeteta i sl.

----------


## sančica

> IQ je nešto što mož donekle biti ispitano i utvrđeno, nikad 100%. Ta utvrđena vrijednost nije upisana u beton niti kod starijih a pogotovo kod djece mlađe od 8 godina jer se mozak intenzivno razvija. Meni je psihologica rekla da je 8 godina neka načelna granica iza koje nema većih skokova u napredku i tad se vidi onako generalno mogućnosti i sposobnosti ali poticajna okolina je jako važan faktor. 
> 
> Dijete od 5 godina nitko ne može još konačno procijeniti, a IQ od 80 znači da to nije nikakva mentalna retardacija i sl. da će dijete najvjerojatnije pohađati bez problema redovnu školu i biti sposoban raditi  i voditi samostalan život. 
> 
> Meni iskreno nikad nije na pamet palo pitati o inteligenciji s sl. bilo mi je važno da dijte nema nekih izrazitih teškoća u razvoju i veće oštećenje mozga i zdravlja, ostalo su mi bile "sitnice". 
> 
> Puno nas nije imalo pojma pri posvajanju o IQ djeteta i sl.


nismo ni mi pitali za IQ-u niti bi nam to uopće palo na pamet, već su nam to u centru sami posebno naglasili, uz to kao s njom treba jako jako puno raditi i opet samo raditi ali nitko nam ne garantira da će naš rad uroditi plodom. mi želimo tu djevojčicu i želimo učiniti sve što je u našoj moći, jedino nismo se sjetili pitati o liječničkoj dokumentaciji to ću u idućem razgovoru s psihologom iz tog centra jel zanima nas dal je tu dijagnozu postavio liječnik ili obzirom da je dijete odgojno zanemareno i zapušteno u centru su zaključili da je smanjen IQ-u ???? radi toga sam postavila pitanje....

----------


## ivanas

> nismo ni mi pitali za IQ-u niti bi nam to uopće palo na pamet, već su nam to u centru sami posebno naglasili, uz to kao s njom treba jako jako puno raditi i opet samo raditi ali nitko nam ne garantira da će naš rad uroditi plodom. mi želimo tu djevojčicu i želimo učiniti sve što je u našoj moći, jedino nismo se sjetili pitati o liječničkoj dokumentaciji to ću u idućem razgovoru s psihologom iz tog centra jel zanima nas dal je tu dijagnozu postavio liječnik ili obzirom da je dijete odgojno zanemareno i zapušteno u centru su zaključili da je smanjen IQ-u ???? radi toga sam postavila pitanje....


Svakako treba pitati za liječničku dokumentaciju, naročito nalaz neuropedijatra, EEG, ultrazvuk mozka i eventualno u rijetkim slučajevima magnetska rezonanca mozga zna biti rađena ako se sumnja na  veća oštećenja. 

Odgojna, emotivna i svaka druga zapuštenost je jako, jako važan faktor, plus sve što se dijete preživjelo.

----------


## nana74

Granično intelektualno funkcioniranje nije dijagnoza, kao što nije dijagnoza imate li plave oči ili smeđe... Također, liječnik s time nema ništa, već dijete testira psiholog. Nije točno da se IQ ne mijenja, dapače, mijenja se, i na više i na niže. Ono što se ispituje testovima sposobnosti je kako dijete funkcionira u točno određenom trenutku. Kako nismo genetski determinirani 100%, UVIJEK postoji mogućnost napretka u poticajnoj okolini, ali je teško bilo kome procijeniti kakav taj napredak može biti, odnosno u kojem obimu je to granično funkcioniranje uvjetovano naslijeđem, a u kojem okolinskim faktorima, tj. odgojem, zapuštenošću, zlostavljanjem i svemu ostalome.
Puno strpljenja i rada će djetetu sigurno pomoći, ali nitko ne može garantirati koliko.
No, svakako su osobe graničnih sposobnosti sposobne za samostalan život (za razliku od retardiranih osoba), mogu završiti školu, zaposliti se, osnovati obitelj, voljeti, grliti, smijati se...
Sančice, nema garancije, ali će malena SIGURNO biti bolje ako bude u svojoj/vašoj obitelji...

----------


## sretna kocka

> molim i ja pomoć osoba koje imaju iskustva sa graničnim kovocjentom, u jednom centru su nam ponudili 5-godišnju djevojčicu graničnih sposobnosti. mame koje imate iskustva sa takvom djecom molim vas za par odgovora - tko je vašoj dječici utvrdio granični kvocjent imaju li liječničku dokumentaciju il ? meni su rekli da se IQ-u ne može povećati on ostaje takav kakav je (80) već da samo mogu djete socijalizirati ? je li to točno ? kakva su vaša iskustva ? posjećuju li vaša dječica i dalje psihologa ili ? molim vas za pomoć !!!!!!!!!!!


Draga Sančica, 
iz mog iskustva bi ti rekla slijedeće; ako ikako možeš ići upoznati dijete idi i sama procijeni da li je centar u pravu ili nije. Moje iskustvo je slijedeće. Ja sam majka dvoje posvojene djece koje su biloški srodnici. Za moje starije dijete koje je u trenutku našeg upoznavanja imalo nepunih 5 godina su nam u centru, a kasnije i psiholog u domu rekli da je ispodprosječno inteligentno. Kada sam ih upoznala i provela neko vrijeme s njima - pogotov sa starijim djetetom vidjela sam da je taj nalaz hrpa gluposti (rađen po standardiziranim testovima) te da je dijete samo socijalno zapostavljeno. To sam zaključila i na osnovu nekih njegovih povezivanja.  Naravno i mi smo se lomili da li ići u taj rizik i posvojiti takvo jedno dijete, ali zaista sam vjerovala i znala da su to hrpa gluposti jer njegove oči nisu pokazivale nišat osim vrckavosti i inteligencije. Da, dijete je bilo i socijalno zapostavljeno i nije znalo hrpu pojmova (boje nije razlokovalo, crtati nije znalo, a sa 5 godina je jedna slagalo pužle od 4 komada). 
Danas je to prvašić ( ipak smo za jednu godinu odgodili školu). Jako je lijepo napredovalo, govor se razvio, pojmovi nadopunili, bezobrazno do bola i vrlo brzo na jeziku. 
Zbog ovoga svega ti kažem, ako ikako možeš upoznaj dijete i sama prosudi i ne vjeruj stručnjacima već samo sebi.

----------


## nana74

Ne bih se složila da su nalazi osoba koje dijete prate godinama hrpa gluposti i da svaka majka ili buduća majka zna najbolje procijeniti dijete kada ga vidi po prvi puta. Treba stručnjake i pažljivo slušati što govore (ne pričaju gluposti), a to što vam se ne sviđa što govore ne znači da nisu u pravu.

----------


## ivanas

> Ne bih se složila da su nalazi osoba koje dijete prate godinama hrpa gluposti i da svaka majka ili buduća majka zna najbolje procijeniti dijete kada ga vidi po prvi puta. Treba stručnjake i pažljivo slušati što govore (ne pričaju gluposti), a to što vam se ne sviđa što govore ne znači da nisu u pravu.


Mislim da je istina, kao i obično negdje između. 
Osobno uvijek rado saslušam i uvaži m mišljenja stručnjaka, logopeda, psihologa, defektolofa, ali ne vjerujem ptpuno jednoj osobi nego volim čuti i drugo stručno mišljenje. 

U domu gdje je bio moj sin, u razdoblju kad smo ga posvajali, on je imao 5,5 godina, a psihologica uu domu koja je radila inače s njim, je prema testovima procjenila da njegove sposobnosti odgovaraju djetetu od 3-3,5 godina. Nisam se slagala s tim nalazom, jer iako sam bila potpuno svjesna da ima nekih teškoća i zaostaje za vršnjacima, to mi se činilo previše. Pa sam ga točno dva mjeseca od posvojenja odvela u na testiranje privatno kod tanje sever i tamo je utvrđeno da njegove sposobnosti odgovaraju djetetu od 4g, i 4 mjeseca i ja sam osobno isto nekako slično procjenilo. . Nikako nije moguće da je dijete za cijelu godinu i pol napredovalo u dva mjeseca, znači psihologica u domu  je pogriješila u procjeni. On je testiran ponovno nakon 8 mjeseci ali kod psihologice u bolnici(jako mi se dopala i baš sam zadovoljna s njom)  i ti nalazi se slažu s onim od privatnika. 

Poštujem stručno znanje i nečije iskustvo i školovanje ali neke stvari se mogu vidjeti samo srcem, i samo kad nekog duboko voliš možeš vidjeti onu srž, beskrajnu jedinstvenu dušu koja stanuje u tom malešnom tijelu i umu, i tada su i čuda moguća. A ako se i ne dogode opet i dalje voliš ono neprocjenjivo i posebno u svakom biću. Ako čovjek osjeti da može voljeti onako iz dubune duše to malo biće ne treba se ničega bojati. 


Kad dijete raste u obitelji punoj ljubavi i dobiva puno poticaja, a svejedno ima teškoće i kasni u razvoju za vršnjacima tada su to objektivne teškoće vezane uz zdravstveno stanje, međutim kod djece koja nisu imala pravilnu okolinu, moguće je da su rođena potpuno zdrava ali da su teškoće nastale zbog uvjeta i tu se može puno napraviti.

----------


## sančica

*Nana74* od srca hvala na komentaru, djete je zapostavljeno i zanemareno većinu života provelo na ulici čvrsto vjerujem da je s tom djevojčicom sve ok (neki instinkt),kada sam čula da je draga, topla, komunikativna, u njoj nema inata, otpora - prvo sam pomislila pa suuuuper znači s tim djetetom se može raditi malo po malo i sve će doći na svoje mjesto, neću očekivati nikakvo čudo već su se radovati svakom i malom napretku. mišljenje je dao jedan psiholog (provjerila sam) i to je sve nema nikakvih više mišljenja niti događaja oko tog IQ-a. čekamo da se obave još neki razgovori pa ćemo saznati možemo li princezu i upoznati  :Zaljubljen:  tada ćemo svojim očima i srcem moći više utvrditi.....

----------


## sančica

*sretna kocka* hvala na ovom komentaru baš me je obradovao volim čuti lijepe priče  :Very Happy:  i vjerujem da ljubav, pažnja i topli obiteljski dom čuda čine i odraslima a kamoli djeci. čekamo da nam jave možemo li princezu upoznati  :Love:

----------


## sančica

*ivanas* hvala na odgovoru, imaju samo mišljenje psihologa, bit će da je zapuštenost i zanemarenost upitanju

----------


## ivanas

sančica sretno i hrabro. Javi nam ako bude novosti s princezom.

----------


## špelkica

Sretno Sančica! Samo hrabro!!!! I ja mislim da to nije nikakva konačna dijagnoza i da mnoga djeca jednostavno "porastu" kad se s njima radi, odnosno kad je u pitanju roditeljska ljubav! Ljubav čini čuda!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## puljanka

sretno!

----------


## sančica

hvala vam od  :Heart:  kad bude nešto novoga javim vam  :Very Happy:

----------


## sančica

kuc-kuc, ima li koga ????
evo mene nakon dugo vremena - nisam imala što javiti jer se smo dugo čekali da nas pozovu na upoznavanje, otišli smo i upoznali prelijepu djevojčicu širokog osmjeha i živahnih okica, :Zaljubljen:  komunikacija i ponašanje tog dijeteta sasvim normalna, pojmove sve zna i razumije, "čitali" (tumačili slike-šta je ovo šta je ono, šta rade ova dječica, tko je ovo, šta on radi?) smo slikovnicu, dijete je sve znalo protumačiti, igrali smo se sa kockicama - drvene kockice raznih oblika treba ubaciti u kutiju na čijem su poklopci otvori odgovarajućih oblika ona se sad prvi put s tim susrela i lijepo je ubacivala ako negdje zapne pomognem joj savjetom hajde probaj okrenuti možda je drugačije ... pokuša drugačije uspije i ja ju pohvalim kako je to dobro napravila i ona sva radosna nastavlja dalje...... :Very Happy: 
ostala sam zbunjena  :Confused:  očekivala sam da joj to baš neće ići - ugodno me iznenadila  :Very Happy:  dijete je bilo zanemareno i zapušteno 3,5 godina, ostalih 1,5 godina živi u normalnim uvjetima ali nitko se i dalje nije baš posvetio tom djetetu......
možete li mi reći svoje mišljenje ????  :Bye:

----------


## ArI MaLi

prekrasno!! mislim da si ti sve rekla i sama sve znaš  :Heart:

----------


## Teica

> prekrasno!! mislim da si ti sve rekla i sama sve znaš


*X*

 :Heart:

----------


## sonči

:Heart:

----------


## sančica

cure hvala ....  :Shy kiss:

----------


## Teica

Hvala tebi u ime prelijepe djevojčice širokog osmijeha  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## rehab

> U domu gdje je bio moj sin, u razdoblju kad smo ga posvajali, on je imao 5,5 godina, a psihologica uu domu koja je radila inače s njim, je prema testovima procjenila da njegove sposobnosti odgovaraju djetetu od 3-3,5 godina. Nisam se slagala s tim nalazom, jer iako sam bila potpuno svjesna da ima nekih teškoća i zaostaje za vršnjacima, to mi se činilo previše. Pa sam ga točno dva mjeseca od posvojenja odvela u na testiranje privatno kod tanje sever i tamo je utvrđeno da njegove sposobnosti odgovaraju djetetu od 4g, i 4 mjeseca i ja sam osobno isto nekako slično procjenilo. . Nikako nije moguće da je dijete za cijelu godinu i pol napredovalo u dva mjeseca, znači psihologica u domu  je pogriješila u procjeni. On je testiran ponovno nakon 8 mjeseci ali kod psihologice u bolnici(jako mi se dopala i baš sam zadovoljna s njom)  i ti nalazi se slažu s onim od privatnika.


Moguće je, i to baš kod djece s pseudoretardacijom. Imala sam osobno iskustvo u radu s takvim djetetom i postigli smo nevjerojatne rezultate u samo mjesec dana. To ne znači da će svako dijete sa pseudoretardacijom napredovati jednako, ali ipak postoji mogućnost. Kad se procjene rade standardiziranim testovima, skoro ne postoji mogućnost pogreške. Zadaci su tu, broj bodova je tu, i malo je prostora za osobni dojam i vrludanje u procjeni.

----------


## ivanas

rehab slažem se, ali moje dijete je bilo u domu je prije posvojenja bio u domu u kojem se radilo i poticalo djecu,  a mi u ta dva mjeseca nismo radili ništa posebno osim što smo postajali obitelj. Tako da sam 98% sigurna da se nije desio neki neočekivani napredak nego kriva procjena primarnog psihologa.

----------


## Jelena

Kakvi su uopće ti testovi za tako malu djecu? Ovi za odrasle mi se čine prilično promašenim. Ja ću ih najčešće sve super riješiti. Imali smo kao djeca neku knjigu s testovima čini mi se da su bili verbalni, figurativni testovi i mene malošto u tim testovima može iznenaditi.

----------


## ivanas

Iako ne treba slijepo vjerovati testovima, oni su samo alat i nisu nepogrešivi, definitivno se neke stvari preko testova mogu primjetiti i uočiti. Mene danas smeta druga krajnost, kad se problemi djece relativiziraju i sve se svodi pod normalno. Moj sin ide u posebni vrtić za djecu s teškoćama u razvoju i dosta njih se kao čudi, pa zašto ne u "normalni" kad je eto pravi i zdrav, a kad se bolje sagleda problem dijete treba poseban program jer ima određene teškoće, ne moraju biti velike i uočljive na prvu (kao grafomotorika i sl. ) ali kad se problemi negiraju dijete ne napreduje i propušta puno. Imam iskustva s testiranjima, i s 90% nalaza s testova i sa zapažanjima psihologa u vezi moje djece se slažem.

----------


## Davina

Ja sam majka posvojene djevojcice sa posebnom potrebama. Kad smo je usvajali prije "dugo" godina, nismo znali da je dijete sa posebnim potrebama ali ipak nismo nikad pozalili ni jedan dijelic sekunde sto smo bas nju takva kakva je dobili. Nije islo niti ide lako s njom ali  smo obogaceni jednim divnim djetetom koje ga nebi mjenjali nizasta na svijetu. Ja bih podjelila svoju pricu sa svima ko se ineresuje za usvojenje djeteta sa posebnim potrebama, dotada pozdrav i izvinite na pravopisnim greskama ne pisem tako cesto na hrvatski.

----------


## Mariela

Davina hvala na javljanju. Svi bismo rado čuli tvoju priču, svako iskustvo je dragocjeno.

----------


## ArI MaLi

Davina svakako bi voljela čuti vašu priću! jedva čekam nastavak

----------


## mimi81

I mene također zanima nastavak.

----------


## martta

Davina, lijepo te čitati  :Smile:

----------


## Shanti

Davina, čekamo nastavak...  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

Davina, nestrpljivo čekam nastavak priče...

----------


## Davina

Evo me tu sam, u frci sam za ove praznike, sutra putujemo na mali odmor ali evo jos par rijeci.
Tako pošto smo dobili podobnost i tu bitku dobili krenuli smo u sljedeću potraga za djetetom. Bili smo puni nade i jedva smo čekali da se sve kockice poslazu. Imali smo razgovor u nekoliko centara i iz svakog smo izlazili sve više zalosni, opet ista priča da smo mladi neiskusni, u jednom su nas pitali kako mi zamišljamo svoj zivot bez djeteta a ja sam onako iskreno naivno rekla da ga i nezamišljam bez djeteta i tu sam odmah kiksala, jer sam valjda trebala reći, ako nebude djete onda će biti put oko svijeta, karijera ili šta ja znam tako nešto. I ona mi se desio jedan susret koji mi je tako bolno otvorio oči, tu mi je jedan sluzbenik rekao: e čuj te gospodzo da vam iskreno kazem mi ako budemo imali izbora dijete dati vama ili bračnom paru gdje su obadvoje nijemci mi če mo se ipak odlučiti protiv vas  i ne samo mi. Nemogu da nadzem onoga smajlića što plače. Došli smo kući zaprepašteni i nijemi. Moj je svekar odmah poćeo da psuje da će on sutra ići da se zali u kakvoj mi drzavi zivimo a ja sam mu rekla neću da se borom sa vjetrenjačama snaga mi treba za nešto bolje što će doći u moj zivot, i da je juče taj čovjek samo izgovorio ono što mozda svi centri misle. Zanijemili smo ali samo na trenutak( dva tri dana) i onda sam pomislila ili ću imati za svako rješenje jedan problem ili obrnuto, naravno obrnuto je bolje. Moje rješenje je tad bila pomisao na Bosnu ( tu sam rodzena odrasla i tu mi zive roditelji). Nazvala sam moju mamu i rekla da se raspita da li to ide i šta nam treba. Da vam ne pričam da je mama istog trenutka uzela izlaznicu i krenula u " potjeru". Imali smo srecu sto smo već imali sva rješenja tu u njemačkoj i rekli su nam da je najbolje da dodzemo u bosnu i da još povadimo dokumentaciju ko ja će nam u bosni trebati. To je bilo pet sedmica do našega planiranog odmora u bosni. Rekla sam taj dan svome M, vidiš bolan da je zivot tako lijep. Tog ljeta smo izvadili svu dokumentaciju, ljekarska uvjerenja, potvrdu o drzavljanstvu( naravno mome) itd. A u oktobru su nas zvali iz jednoga centra da imaju malu djevojcicu koja ima zdravastvenih problema i da bi za nju najbolje bilo da ide za Njemačku. Ja sam tad pitala o kakvim se problemima radi a u centru su nam rekli da joj treba operacija nogu ima rahitis i nekih problema sa krvi a sve ostalo je ok. Mi smo tada mogli reći da ili ne, jer sam ja već sutradan morali ići direktoru da kazem ja idem na, neznam kako se na hrvatski kaze, mislim odgojiteljski odmor. Koji ovdje u Njemackoj traje tri godine bez obzira jeli djete biološko ili usvojeno, do djetetove sedme godine. Ja sam rekla da će mo im sutra nazvato, joj sutra nikako da dodze. Moj M je rekao mi će mo ići po djete toje sigurno naš put, a kad me upitao koliko je djete, tek sam se tad sjetila da mi nisu rekli. Rekoh sutra kad ih nazovemo da im kazemo da hoćemo pitaću kolika je mala. Ona je tad imala 18 mjeseci, mala slatka bebica bila je tako medena a i sad je medena. Rekla sam direktoru, familiji i prijateljima, moj M je uzeo odmor pokupovali kolica malo robice, boćice, pelene i krenuli......biće nastavak obećavam. Pozdrav

----------


## ivica_k

> Davina, nestrpljivo čekam nastavak priče...


Takodjer! Davina, hvala sto si vasu pricu spremna podijeliti s nama  :Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Hvala Davina, bas mi je lijep početak tvoje priče, nema prepreke koju čovjek ne može rješiti ako u srcu zna d je na svom putu.

----------


## Davina

Hvala Ivanas, istog smo mišljenja, kad srce zna šta zeli sve se moze.
Evo ide dalje. Mi smo u petak dobili rješenje da u ponedjeljak mozemo preuzeti malu. Niko me nemoze uvjeriti da svi dani imaju po 24 sata, neki imaju i po 124, kao taj wikend kad smo mi čekali da prode. U ponedjelak smo spremili robicu, autosjedalicu i krenuli. Došli smo u Dom a oni su rekli da će nju sad donijeti jedna od teta da mi malo saćekamo. Bilo je dosta djece radoznale tu oko nas, što veće tako i manje. Djeca su sva bila lijepo obučena počešljana i vidljivo njegovana. To mi je bilo vrlo drago, zahvaljujem se svim tetam, u ime sve djece koja moraju biti u domu, za tu paznju i ako im nemogu zamjeniti roditelje bar im mogu učiniti zivot podnošljivijim. I došao je taj trenutak, ušla je teta sa NAŠOM princezom u rukama. Mala sićušna bebica, tako slatka i medena kakva se samo pozeljeti moze. Teta je bila sva uplakana došla je do mene bez rijeći mi predala malu i izašla. Ja sam se dvije sekunde prije nego sto sam primila malu prisjetila svoga straha koji me je progabjao nekoliko zadnjih dana, šta ako mala nehtjedne meni? Ali hvala Bogu to se nije desilo, ona je bez"komentara" ostala u mojim rukama. Imala je takav izraz na licu koji me podsjetio na pogled Srne koju sam mjesec dva prije toga, zamalo sa autom pregazila. Sreca moja i srnina da sam imala dobre kočnice i sve se dobro završilo, ali taj njen pogled mi se ucrto u sjećanje i tad se tog dana dok sam preuzimala princezu opet vratio. Sjedili smo tu svi zajedno nekih par minuta neznam tačno, pa smo onda prešli u sobicu gdje su bile bebe , da nasu spremimo. U toj grupi ih je tad bilo dvanaestero od 7 dana do tri godine, nijedno osim moje nije imalo riješene papire, svi su bili "na čekanju". Ja sam molila Boga da što brze budemo gotovi i da idemo doma jer sam imala osjećaj sad cu početi da naglas plačem. Kad sam princezu obukla tek sam vidjela da robica za dijete od godineipol, će njoj tek treba tek za duze vrijeme, sve joj je bilo tako veliko i ona je tad još sićušnija izgledale nego maloprije kad sam je prvi put vidjela. Uzela sam je na ruke i i tek tada sam bila svjesna njenoga mirisa, ona je mirisala nekom mješavinom bebe i bebipudera ali ti je bio miris koji otapa ledove i pomjera planine, nemoze se kupiti ni u najskupljoj parfimeriji. Tek sam tada primjetila svoga M koji nas je tako njezno posmatrao pogledom koji do tad kod njega nisam poznavala, to je bio pogled roditelja. Ja sam bez riječi pruzila malu da je on primi, on je isto tako bez riječi nju primio a ona bez riječi prešla sa mijih ruku u njegove. Za ljubav nisu potrebne riječi, one su čak ponekad i višak. Kada smo stigli do auto ja sam preuzela princezu sjela i sat i pol uzivala u njenom mirisu koliko smo se vozili do kuće mojih roditelja. Doćekali su nas mnogobrojni članovi porodice a ona je išla od jednog do drugog "poobičaju bez komentara". Ubrzo su se svi razišli a mi smo ostali sami u sobi ja i moj M i nase dijete, neprocjenjljivo. Kada joj je bilo vrijeme da jede, tada smo morali krenuti na prvi ispit našeg roditeljdstva. Naša jednoipol godišnja djevojčica nije jela čvrstu hranu ona je samo pila boćicu i svi naši pokušaji danima i sedmicama da je nahranimo čvrstom hranom je završavala na tome da su obrašćići bili sve deblji i deblji dok nebi poćela da povraća, naravno prekinula bih sa hranjenjem prije nego bi do toga došlo. Prvo sam joj dugo dugo spremala boćicu, pa onda je nakon nekoliko sedmica hranila tečnom hranom ali ne iz boćice nego iz zlićice, da bi ta tećna hrana iz dana u dan postajala sve gušća, npr, pirekrompir sa dosta mlijeka ili makarone izblendirane sa supom, dok sve više bilo manje supe a više makarona ili više krompira a manje mlijeka. Nakon sedam mjeseci se isplatilo naša djevočica je sa svoje dvije i nešto godine sjedila sa nama za obrokom i jela "normalnu" hranu.
Kao i sa hranjenjem iskušenje je poćelo i sa spavanjem. I ako su nam u domu rekli da još spava popodne i to ne jednom nego dva puta, mi nismo uspjeli prvih dana , ne da popodne zaspi, nego čak su i noći bili dugo bezsane dan bi završavala vrlo kasno a novi bi započinjala vrlo rano, ćitaj: kraj u 22-23 sata jutro u 4 najkasnije u 5. Taj problem nas je nazalost pratio nešto duze nego problem sa hranjenjem. Ja bih sada zadanas završila pa kao i uvijek slijedi nastavak, obećavam. A do sad nisam prekršila obećanje :Smile: .

----------


## Sek@

Davina  :Zaljubljen: 
Čitam te s užitkom i jedva čekam nastavak  :Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Prekrasno pišeš  :Zaljubljen: ! Mogu zamisliti kako se još sjećaš mirisa, to se ne zaboravlja, oni prvi dani  :Yes:

----------


## Shanti

Uživam čitajući o vama, hvala ti  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

uživam i čekam  :Cekam:   :Smile:

----------


## Davina

A joj sve što sam sat vremena pisala je negdje otišlo bez povratka, šta sad?

----------


## čokolada

Ništa, piši u wordu pa zalijepi ovdje.

----------


## Davina

Evo probaću opet. Hvala Čokolada.
Ja zelim sa svojom pričom objasniti da nije sve u zivotu crno i bijelo i ako je, imaju i te boje svoje nijanse. Idemo dalje.
Mi smo se uskoro susreli sa novim problemom, mi nismo mogli sa svojom bebom ići doma u Njemačku za  desetak dana kako smo planirali. Sa papirima se toliko zakomplikovalo da mi je to tad uzelo pola zivota. Moj M je morao sam da se vrati doma i da u našoj opštini podnese zahtjev za spajanje porodice. A pošto je njegova kćerkica posvojena morao je prvo sve papire da prevede, pa onda u Berlin na "kontrolu" svega. To je sve ukupno trajalo skoro dva mjeseca. Naša mala porodica se morala razići prije nego što smo mi počeli da istinski uzivamo zajedno. Ostale smo nas dvije same kod mojih roditelja. Šta je tu je zivot mora ići dalje. Ja sam morala da nove probleme koji su dolazili riješavam zasad sama. Ona još nije pokazivala nikakve emocije, imala je još uvijek pogled srne (one sto je umalo nisam sgazila u prošlom dijelu). Spavanje je išlo vrlo teško, ja sam nju vozala u kolicima po stanu dok ona nebi zaspala. Jedne večeri mi je moja mama rekla da je pokušam na rukama ljuljati mozda ce brze zaspati. I gle čuda u vrlo kratkom roku beba je zaspala. Od toga dana ona bi samo na mojim rukama zaspala, pune tri godine. Počela sam je ljuljati sa godinu i pol i osam kila a prestala sa četiri i pol i 14 kila. Tehniku ljuljanja smo usavršavali ili bolje reći prilagodzavali od jedne diskus hernije do druge. E onda je došao i taj dan, najljepši u mom zivotu. Ja sam se probudila nešto ranije od nje i otišla sam u kupaonicu. Malo poslije toga sam začula njen plač, moja mama je pohitrila nju uzeti, ali ona je i dalje plakala. Ja sam onako napola mokra izjurila iz kupaonice i krenula ka njoj. Kad je ona mene ugledala bacila se iz moje mame ruku meni i kad sam je ja primila u istom trenutku je prestala plakat. Tad je ona mene posvojila. Ja sam je samo ljubila i govorila hvala ti što si mi dozvolila da ti ja budem mama! Od toga dana se nije više odmicala od mene. Čak nisam mogla ni u toalet bez nje, tad bi plakala vrištala i bacala se po podu. Njena ovisnost o meni je dugu dugo trajala, pa čak mogu reći da i danas sa njenih petnaest godina nije skroz nestala. Jer i danas joj je prvo kad stigne doma da mene zovne i uvjeri se da sam tu, a ako nisam nije joj baš pravo. Dani su prolazili, ja i ona smo sve više i više srastale zajedno. Ona nije voljela posjetu niti biti van. Najsretnija je bila kad bi smo nas dvije bile same, tad bi se mazila samnom smijala i igrala bila očito sretna. Kad bi neko drugi bilo moji roditelji ili susjedi ušli u našu sobu ona bi odmah bjezala meni i očigledno nebila više sretna. Puzlice našeg zivota je sve više dobivala na izgledu ali nam je još uvijek trbalo mnogo djelića. Nastavak slijedi.....

----------


## Beti3

A na : "ona je mene posvojila." , zasuzila sam. Hvala ti, Davina, na ovoj lijepoj priči.

----------


## eris

Divno pišeš, ljubav je teško opisati a tebi to, ipak, uspjeva. Hvala ti što si me podsjetila koliko sretan čovjek može biti!radujem se nastavku

----------


## Davina

Nas dvije smo tako srasle zajedno. Jedna drugoj smo bile sve. Ja sam bila sretna kad se ujutru probudim i osjetim njeno malo mirišljavo tijelo pored mog, ona je od onoga dana kad se bacila meni u zagrljaj odlučila da je kindebet tako nepotrebna stvar i preselila se u moj krevet. Imali smo već našu rutinu hranjenja, uspavljivanja i presvlačenja. Uzivala je u kupanju a mrzila kremu poslije kupanja. Nije nikako dala da je mazem i več bi počela plakati kad bi ja uzela kremu u ruke. Ja to nisam razumila ali sam morala akceptirati. U domu su nam rekli da je ona prije sedam dana prohodala, ali ona kod nas nije dugo sama hodala i kad he poslije desetak dana prohodala stalno bi padala. Odlučili smo joj kupiti kaišiće za pomoć u hodanju i to nam je dosta pomoglo. Sigurna na svojim nogama je bila tek oko drugog rodendana.
Došao i je taj sretni dan da mi idemo svojoj kući. Tata nam je sredio papire i nas dvije smo se uputile s avionom u Njemačku. Ta letenje avionom će mi ostati uvijek u sjećanju, kao u lijepom što ja sjedim sa mojom bebom u ruci, a i u ruznom jer je moja beba bila mirna dok avion nije poletio, a kad je poletio ona je počela da plače i da vrišti i nije prestala puna tri sata do Njemačke. Ničim je nisam mogla smiriti dok avion nije sletio i motor ugasio. Iste sekunde je zašutila. Tata i Deda su došli po nas vidljivo uzbudeni. Ona ih je radoznalo razgledala i nije više bila ona beba st bi "bez komentara" išla od jednog do drugog. Mene je čvrsto drzala oko vrata, sigurno je sigurno. U autu smo je morali staviti u AS, ali sam ja sjela pored nje. Dali radi toga ili što je sve suze potrošila u aviono, ona nije puno protestvovala, ali bila je i umorna i ubrzo je zaspala. Bez ljuljanja! Imali smo sreću da se nije više budila do ujutro. Mi smo je uzeli naravno u naš krevet, a kad je ujutro okice otvorila bila je na trenutak ona uplašena srna i odmah se privukla meni i čvrsto me drzala. Ja sam razmišljala kako će sad prihvatiti da svoj maternji jezik cuje samo od mene, a da sve ostalo ne razumije. Mi smo se odlučili da ja konsekventno razgovaram s njom naš jezik, a porodnični njemački ,da joj na početku malo prevodim ako vidimo da je zbunjena. Do tada se njen riječnik sastajao od mama, nana i vauvau a ispod tog vauvau je bila čitava fauna od psa, preko konja do muhe i mrava. Nastavak slijedi....

----------


## špelkica

Čekamo nastavak  :štrika:

----------


## Davina

Izvinjavam se, princeza mi je bila bolesna pa nisam mogla pisati. Ali evo stize nastavak.
Nju nije tako nešto strašno zbunjivalo što tatu nerazumije ja sam imala osječaj da nije neka velika razlika jer sam ponekad pomislila da ona ni mene nerazumije tj. ponekad sam mislila da dobro nečuje. Odlučili smo je odvesti na detaljan pregled, izabrali smo jednoga pedijatra gdje ide moja jedna drugarica, i krenuli. Moram da kazem da sam ja već išla snjom u Bosni kod pedijatra radi terapije za njen rahitis i površno je pregledali, ali nismo vadili krv niti radili nikakve pretrage. Naš pedijatar je nju tako reči pregledao od glave do pete. Rekao je da rahitis dobro napreduje skoro da ga više i nema, nogice su se ispravile a i trbušćić nije više tako velik i da dalje uzima terapiju tj. Ad kapi. Što se tiče deformacije stopala da sačekamo dok prohoda i još malo poraste pa čemo vidjeti kad i ko to moze korigovati, izvadio joj je krv i krvna slika je bila loša imala je kronični nedostatak zeljeza i dobila je terapiju. Znači svi naši strahovi koje smo nosili iz bosne od onoga dana kad su nam rekli da beba nije baš nazdravija, nisu bili više tako veliki. Ali nazalost došli su novi. Doktora je više brinulo njen zaostatak, rekao nam je da se nada da je to zbog nezanemarenosti u ranom zivotu i da će ona to nadoknaditi ali da se mi moramo pripremiti i na najgore. Ona je imala kašnjenje u neuromotornom razvoju i bila jako hipotona, zato nije hodala. Dao nam je uput za fizioterapeuta i logopeda pošto još nije pričala (osim tri četiri riječi koje sam prošli put spomenula), rekao je dok god nepočne jesti čvrstu hranu i neojača mišiće usta nemoze ni popričati. Dao nam je upute kako da to radimo kod kuće, npr. da puše balone isl. Ja sam spomenula da mene brine i to što ona nevoli puno ljudi oko sebe, nevoli voditi se u park gdje su druga djeca i da najviše voli samnom (poslije i sa tatom) biti sama. On je rekao da je puno neforsiram da joj treba prvo da se prilagodi na sve promjene koje su joj se dogodile i da če se to sigurno poboljšati s vremenom. Ako ona voli da se vodi u prirodu i nevoli buku i galamu onda da tako i radimo. Isto je rekao da bi joj trebali što više da čitamo da bi brze jezik savladala i čim se navikne na sve promjene da je upišemo u vrtić da se što bolje socijalizira. Da čekamo najdulje do ljeta tad će imati oko dvije ipol godine i biće spremna, bar na dva tri sata dnevno. I od danas da je dovodimo svake druge sedmice na kontrolu. Ja sam prvi put bila obeshrabrujuča, nekako mi se uvuko strah u kosti neki nedefinisani ali jako prisutan. Moj M. poobičaju, bez ikakve panike, polako. Svratili u prvu prodavnicu da kupimo balona ko da će oni riješiti sve nedaće i strahove. A baloni su kao i sve druge male stvarćice otišle prvo u njena usta, komplet. Tata je vrisno da doktor nije normalan, da nerazmišlja da se njemu moze njegovo dijete ugušiti i svi baloni su odletili u kantu zasmeće. Uzeo je princezu stavio je u kolica i rekao meni da ja malo legnem i odmorim se a on ode nju malo prošetati. Tada sam vidjela da strah nije ušao samo u mene. Kad su oni izašli ja sam razmišljala šta ako....... pa šta i ako bude ona je sad naša takva kakva je i mi je volimo i mismo sretni i .....kvit. Izvadila sam sve balone iz kante za smeće i napuhala ih, bilo ih je 20. kad su se tata i princeza vratili on je još nije bio ni izvadio iz kolica a ona je vrisnula od sreće kad je ugledala velike šarene balone. Kad je uveče princeza zaspala mi smo dugo razgovarali i odlučili šta je tu je nedati se pokolebati i kao i uvijek za sve probleme traziti rješenja a ne obrnuto. Sutradan sam krenula u akciju prvo nazvati logopeda, fizioterapeuta i vrtić i počela rješavati probleme. 
Dani su prolazili a ona je sve bolje napredovala. Vjezbe kod fizioterapeuta su urodile plodom i ona je sa 23 mjeseca samostalno prohodala. Vec je bolje jela nisam morala više sve da blendiram, tj. da blendiram ali ne nanajsitnije, smjele su biti i grudvice. Problem je postojao i dalje kad bi došla posjeta. I ako je bilo mirnije prvih dana nego u Bosni, jer Njemci po prirodi nisu veliki "posjetioci" ipak poslije nekoliko sedmica i oni su počeli da dolaze i vide našu malu porodicu kako se proširila. Onda bi se princeza pretvarala u  vješticu ili babarogu, plakala i kenjkala i najsretnija bila kad bi se vrata zanjima zatvorila i mi opet bili sami. Njen riječnik ubrzo proširio. Tatu je za kratko vrijeme potpuno razumijevala a u isto vrijeme je progovorila i bosanski i njemački, negdje pred polazak u vrtić. Naš pedijatar je bio strašno zadovoljan sa njenim razvojem i bio je sve više uvjeren da njen zaostatak u razvoju rezultat zanemarenosti a ne neki veći problem. Ali ja nisam, idalje sam ponekad mislila da dobro nečuje i nakon svih kontrola sluha, koji su bili negativni. Ja sam jednostavno imala osječaj da ona zivi u nekom svom svijetu, tu je nedostizna, ne uvijek ali često. 
Bili smo kod jedne moje prijateljice koja ima sina, dvije godine straijeg nego princeza. On je tada bio u fazi slaganja puzlica. Mi nismo išli puno u posjete gdje ima djece ona nije bila tad sretna, a i meni bi tad sve više i više bilo jasno koliko je ona drgačija. Kad je ona ugledala puzlice sjela je pored Viktora i počela je sanjim da slaze sliku. Slika je bila gotova za 10 minuta. A ona je sva ozarena u nas gledala. Prvi put sam vidjela da je bila sretna u blizini još jednog djeteta. Moja prijateljica je počela mene da kudi, ti i tvoji strahovi ti nisi normalna vidiš kako ti je dijete pametno itd itd. Moj M je to jedva dočekao i on mi je rekao da pravim "od muhe medvjeda" i da je njoj najbolje da uskoro krene u vrtić da će se sigurno brzo prilagoditi i uz drugu djecu napredovati brze nego kod kuće. I ja sam po prvi put udahnula nadu. Inače smo bili sve osamljeniji. Zbog njenoga protesta (nije dozvoljavala da druga djeca diraju njene stvari) i ponašanja sve rijedze nam se dolazilo. Polaku su nas napuštali i najvjerniji prijatelji. I ja sam pomislila kad krene u vrtić biće bolje. U medzuvremenu smo kupili puzlice ne za trogodišnjake već za petogodišnjake koje je ona bez problema slagala i razlagala i opet slagala i razlagala. Do bezsvijesti. Ja sam  počela da mrzim i puzlice i Viktora i moju drugaricu.... Došao je i taj dan da ona krene u vrtić. Tri sata dnevno ali svaki dan.

----------


## Davina

Zaboravila sam napisati, nastavak slijedi, obečavam :Smile:

----------


## ivanas

Davina, skoro identično je  bilo i sa mojom kćeri, prohodala s 23 mjeseca, počela jesti krutu hranu s 2,5 godina, prve rečenice sa skoro 3, isto jako hipotona, to nas muči i sad s 4.  osim što ona nije imala problema s ljudima i djecom, iako je bila jako vezana za mene i još uvijek je rado ostane negdje na čuvanju a vrtić i prilagodbu smo odradili bez ijedne suze i stresa.

----------


## Davina

Ivanas, nemoj se brinutu moja je bila hipotona do pete godine, njoj je pomoglo plivanje i hipoterapiji. Čak i danas se kunem u hipoterapiji (nadam se da se tako kaze na naš, terapijsko jahanje). Imali tvoja djevojćica dijagnozu? Ja ću o našoj pisati dalje, sad sam  u frci.

----------


## ivanas

Moja nema dijagnozu, osim hipotonosti,iako su joj pokušali u Klaićevoj pošto poto dati neku. Sada s 4 nam je jedino još problem gruba motorika, dosta je nespretnija od vršnjaka i hoda malo uširoko pa žicam okolo dobrog fizioterapeuta, da radi s njom.

----------


## Davina

Nedaj se Ivanas, jer to pošto poto dati djetetu dijagnozu je nas unazadilo mozda do kraja zivota. I nama su davali dijagnoze kojekave a pravu dijagnozu je dobila sa deset godina (pisat ću o tome) i tad je bilo već ili dosta kasno za poćetak terapije. Slušaj svoje srce i nebri ni se sve će doći na svoje mjesto.

----------


## martta

Davina, tako lijepo pišeš da ja svaki puta čitam i mm pa oboje uživamo u tvom opisu svoje princeze i tvoje (vaše) velike ljubavi   :Smile: 
hvala ti na tvojim postovima.

----------


## Davina

Hvala martta, ja kao što sam rekla zelim svojom pričom pokazati da je stvarno u zivotu potrebna samo ljubav i da je sa djetetom "koje odstupa od norme" zivot tako lijep i nimalo ama baš nimalo lošiji od zivota sa zdravim djetetom.

Princeza je polazak u vrtić tj. probu polaska u vrtić tako tragično dozivila da je je nisam mogla gledati kako pati. Prva sva tri dana sam se nadala da će se smiriti i htjeti ostati bez mene, ali sam naposlijetku odustala, nekako mi je srce govorilo to još nije to. Moram usput reći da je dva tri dana nego što je trebala krenuti u vrtić opet poćela da šmrca i kašlje. Peti šesti put za kratko vrijeme. I kad sam je izvadila iz vrtića nije bilo bolje. Sva medicina nije pomagala, i jedno jutro je toliko kašljala da je sva poplavila i nakratko prestala da diše. Zovnuli smo hitnu i poprvi put smo završili u bolnici, poslije nekog vremena sam prestala da brojim boravke u bolnici. Nakon svih pregleda i testova princezi je konstantovana astma, alergijska. Najgore je bilo u proljeće kad sve cvijeta tad bi smo nas dvije najćešče provodile vrijeme u bolnici ili zatvorene kod kuće što naravno princezi ni u kojem slučaju nije smetalo. Ja sam nekako postala opuštenija i nisam sebi više tako ćesto razbijala glavu o budućnosti, a pravo da kazem nisam ni imala puno vremena. Dani sa njom nisu bili dosadni uvijek se nešto dogadzalo. Već se poćela intenzivno da igra. Puzlice su i dalje bile igračke broj jedan ali se interesovala i za autiće (ponaravno njihove točkove) a ni legići ni playmobile joj nisu bili mrski. Nas je najviše fascinirala njena memorija sa dvije i pol godine je znala sve postojuće marke automobila i ko od naše familije koje auto vozi. Mi smo često provodili slobodno vrijeme u auto kućama, a kad bi tamo i neki prospekt dobila sreći nije bilo kraja. I dalje smo bili najčešče sami nisam nija više imala zivaca svakome objašnjavati šta i kako, opravdavati se da je to moje dijete a ne nečije, da ga ja volim kao što i majke koje su rodile vole i da što je ona takva nema veze sa posvojenjem da ima milion posvojene djece koja su eto "normalna" a moje nije. Princeza kao da je osječala, kad ja nisam bila baš najbolje raspolozena ona bi sjela meni u krilo i dugo bi se mazila i tad bi mi bilo sve ravno do mora i još dalje odmora i opet bi zivot bio lijep. 
Nekako nam se nije baš dalo, na jesen je princeza opet bila bolesna. Kroz astmu i sve infekcije je organizam tako oslabio krvna slika je bila tako katastrofalna da smo morali ići na transfuzije krvi i naravno opet u bolnicu. Nama je svima a najviše meni bilo suspektno da je ona kod ljekara i u bolnici uvijek bila mirna. Nije čak ni kod vadzenja krvi ni infuzija plakala. U bolnici smo bili potome vrlo poznati. Dok bi druga djeca vrištala i plakala kad bi iglu ugledala, moja nije, ona bi radije plakala kad bih nekoga nepoznatog ugledala npr. posjetu od krevetnog susjeda. Znači princeza bi nas svaki dan iznova iznenadzivala. Eto za danas ovoliko :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

> Hvala martta, ja kao što sam rekla zelim svojom pričom pokazati da je stvarno u zivotu potrebna samo ljubav i da je sa djetetom "koje odstupa od norme" zivot tako lijep i nimalo ama baš nimalo lošiji od zivota sa zdravim djetetom.
> 
> Princeza je polazak u vrtić tj. probu polaska u vrtić tako tragično dozivila da je je nisam mogla gledati kako pati. Prva sva tri dana sam se nadala da će se smiriti i htjeti ostati bez mene, ali sam naposlijetku odustala, nekako mi je srce govorilo to još nije to. Moram usput reći da je dva tri dana nego što je trebala krenuti u vrtić opet poćela da šmrca i kašlje. Peti šesti put za kratko vrijeme. I kad sam je izvadila iz vrtića nije bilo bolje. Sva medicina nije pomagala, i jedno jutro je toliko kašljala da je sva poplavila i nakratko prestala da diše. Zovnuli smo hitnu i poprvi put smo završili u bolnici, poslije nekog vremena sam prestala da brojim boravke u bolnici. Nakon svih pregleda i testova princezi je konstantovana astma, alergijska. Najgore je bilo u proljeće kad sve cvijeta tad bi smo nas dvije najćešče provodile vrijeme u bolnici ili zatvorene kod kuće što naravno princezi ni u kojem slučaju nije smetalo. Ja sam nekako postala opuštenija i nisam sebi više tako ćesto razbijala glavu o budućnosti, a pravo da kazem nisam ni imala puno vremena. Dani sa njom nisu bili dosadni uvijek se nešto dogadzalo. Već se poćela intenzivno da igra. Puzlice su i dalje bile igračke broj jedan ali se interesovala i za autiće (ponaravno njihove točkove) a ni legići ni playmobile joj nisu bili mrski. Nas je najviše fascinirala njena memorija sa dvije i pol godine je znala sve postojuće marke automobila i ko od naše familije koje auto vozi. Mi smo često provodili slobodno vrijeme u auto kućama, a kad bi tamo i neki prospekt dobila sreći nije bilo kraja. I dalje smo bili najčešče sami nisam nija više imala zivaca svakome objašnjavati šta i kako, opravdavati se da je to moje dijete a ne nečije, da ga ja volim kao što i majke koje su rodile vole i da što je ona takva nema veze sa posvojenjem da ima milion posvojene djece koja su eto "normalna" a moje nije. Princeza kao da je osječala, kad ja nisam bila baš najbolje raspolozena ona bi sjela meni u krilo i dugo bi se mazila i tad bi mi bilo sve ravno do mora i još dalje odmora i opet bi zivot bio lijep. 
> Nekako nam se nije baš dalo, na jesen je princeza opet bila bolesna. Kroz astmu i sve infekcije je organizam tako oslabio krvna slika je bila tako katastrofalna da smo morali ići na transfuzije krvi i naravno opet u bolnicu. Nama je svima a najviše meni bilo suspektno da je ona kod ljekara i u bolnici uvijek bila mirna. Nije čak ni kod vadzenja krvi ni infuzija plakala. U bolnici smo bili potome vrlo poznati. Dok bi druga djeca vrištala i plakala kad bi iglu ugledala, moja nije, ona bi radije plakala kad bih nekoga nepoznatog ugledala npr. posjetu od krevetnog susjeda. Znači princeza bi nas svaki dan iznova iznenadzivala. Eto za danas ovoliko


ajde *Davina* brzo nastavak ne mogu dočekati. Tako lijepo pišeš i svaki put na zanimljivom dijelu staneš namjerno, pa nas nekoliko stalno iščekuje nastavak.
Čekimo!!!!!

----------


## Strašna

Davina, prekrasna priča... svako malo mi oči zasuze.... i ja čekam nastavak... :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

> Davina, prekrasna priča... svako malo mi oči zasuze.... i ja čekam nastavak...


  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Idemo dalje. Moram samo da kazem da se iskreno nadam da vam bar malo mogu dočarati naš zivot sa princezom, jer mi pisanje teško pada, jedno, pošto neke stvari bukvalno prevodim sa njemačkog a drugo, napisana rijeć je ipak drugačija nego izgovorena, ako znate šta mislim. Ipak pisaću dalje.
Kad se princezino zdravlje malo stabilizovalo odlučili smo se ipak još jednom probati sa vrtićem. Ona je tada imala pune tri godine. Iza nas je bila teška godina i mislila sam šta je sve u zadnje dvije godine prezivjela od posvojenja, preseljenja u drugu drzavu, bolesti bolnica ,inekcija, infuzija, transfuzija, ma neće nju vrtić polomiti. I krenuli smo opet. Ovaj put sam se ja naoruzala s strpljenjem, a mozda već i pomirena sa sudbinom da je princeza malo "drugačija" nego druga djeca, bilo mi je lakše. Odlučili smo se da je odmah ostavimo samu jer to više nije bila proba nego konačna odluka. Već sam joj nekoliko dana prije poćela sa prićom da je ona velika i da ćemo ići kupiti torbicu za njene stvari i posudicu  za doručak i bočicu za sok i da će u svakom slučaju ići Sandmann (omiljeni plišanac, a inače figura iz crtanog filma)  sa njom u vrtić i da če je on čuvati dok mama i papa nedodu po nju. Ujutro sam je spremila i krenule smo, a ona je prije nego što smo ušli poćela da plaće i da govori: vidiš mama da sam još mala još imam dudu u ustima, nemogu ti ja u vrtić. Nisam znala bili plakala ili bi se smijala. Ipak sam je uspjela smiriti i pod obećanjem da ako nebude vrištala i bacala se po podu moze zadrzati svoju dudu, i ako sam se dogovorila sa tetama da nenosi dudu u vrtić. Onda je ona rekla dobro neću vrištati i bacati se po podu ali mogu li molim te bar plakati kad ti izadzeš. Pod odobrenjem da moze plakati izletila sam iz vrtića i da me nije bilo stid ja bi se odmah poćela bacati po podu, direktno pred vrtićem. Otišla sam kući i od silne zelje da mi vrijeme brze prodze isplela kompletne čarape. Kad sam došla po nju tete su mi podnijele izvještaj: nije se bacala ni vrištala samo malo poduze plakala dok nije ugledala kolica za lutke onda ih je se dočepala i bez prestanka ih vozala sa jednog kraja na drugi, ja sam se malo smijala jer mi je već bilo poznato koliko moze princeza uloziti sebe u jedanu monotonu radnju kao što je okrećanje točkova na autiću ili presipanja legića iz jednog boksa u drugi ili kao taj dan vozanja kolica, nije htjela čitavo prijepodne da udze u igraonu nego je bila sama na hodniku, vrata igraone su ostavili otvorena da bi ako bi se slučajno predomislila mogla da udze i naravno da bi je mogle tete pratiti i paziti da joj se nešto ne dogodi. Kad je došlo vrijeme doručku nastao je mali problem nije dala da joj se pomogne (inače je mrzila da je neko nepoznat dodiruje) i sva se izmokrila i naravno nije dala da je presvuku i ako sam ja ostavila rezervnu robicu za takve slučajeve. Ali sve u svemu prezivjele smo i ja i ona i dogovorile smo se da je ona mala curica i da nosi dudu ali će ipak morati u vrtić. Dogovorila sam se sa tetama da sutra intenzivnije rade na tome da ona ipak ide u igraonu. Samo da kazem da su prošla tri mjeseca kad je ona poprvi put ušla u igraonu. I tako je moja princeza postala vrtićko dijete. Naravno da ni to nije kod nas moglo krenuti ko kod normanih smrtnika ,ne princeza se odlučila mozda čak porodzenju da kod nje sve ide u suprotnom pravcu. Tete su se zalile da nemogu nikako da je intergriraju u igru sa drugom dijecom i da se stalno osamljuje da voli kad je "mirni ćas" (tad se ćitaju slikovnice ) i da plače kad je gotov. Nije prošlo dugo vremena većsu me počeli zaustavljati roditelji na putu ka ili iz vrtića kako se njihova djeca zale kako ih je princeza gurnula, ogrebala poćupala za kosu itd. a ja nisam imala hrabrost da kazem samo nek je ne dohvaćaju rukama, neće im ona ništa ona nevoli da ju se dira i tad reaguje tako agresivno. Ne to tada nisam mogla reći, i danas sebe mrzim zbog te nehrabrosti. Mislila sam da izbjegnem pečat koji bi princeza dobila, a nisam mogla ubrzo se saznalo da je princeza "jadno, posvojeno dijete iz doma" i da još stvar bude gora iz doma iz istočne europe, znate oni su svi gledali na tv kako u rumuniji ili bugarskoj djecu u domu vezu za radijatore i terorišu ih po domovima, pa sigurno tako i moja princeza odnekud odvezana i data nama na posvojenje beli u misiji da njihovu djecu smlati. E sas mi se stvarno plače kad se sjetim.... A ja bih tad samo pomislila na dječiji dom gdje je bila princeza i na tete pune ljubavi i na miris moje bebe i na počešljane glavice druge djece....zivot je stvarno surov. Ali šta je tu je, ispočetka sam pokušala stalno objašnjavati da princeza takva kakva je nema veze sa posvojenjem da u udruzi imamo puno posvojene djece i da nije nijedno ko princeza, ali nije uspijevalo. I onda sam se jednostavno umorila od objašnjenja i od odbrane, jednostavno sam prihvatila taj pečat kao dio svoga zivota, a ni princeza nije nimalo stvari poboljšavala sa svojim ponašanjem, i gotovo. Tete u vrtiću su se stvarno trudile sa princezom, nije im bilo lako, ali se trud isplati jer nakon izvjesnog vremena zavoljela je vrtić. Pošto zivot ima uvijek pored negativne i onu svoju pozitivnu stranu, lakše ga je ziviti. Kod princeze je to bila njena da tako kazem, inteligencija i ako još nije znala sama cipele da obuče a kamoli da drzi zlicu ili vilicu u ruci, tj. motorika joj je bila nula, ponašala se ko da su je baš u domu vezivali za radijator, ona je imala tad inteligenciju školskog djeteta. Da nije volila park sa djecom nego radije prirodu isplatilo se u tom smislu, što joj je papa jednom pokazao ovo drvo se ovako zove a ovo ovako, ovo je taj a ovo taj cvijet i ova ptica se zove tako a ova ovako, to je princeza sve upila ko spuzva i onda u vrtiću sve zasjenila. Ponaravno kad su išli u prirodu. Onda bi ona nabrajala sve kako se šta zove i tete očaravala. A kad je poslije vrlo malo dana boravka u vrtiću znala imena sve ama baš sve djece i teta i naravno ko ima koje auto, sreći nije bilo kraja. Ali kao što rekoh ima zivot i negativnu stranu a ona se nama nazalost ćesto okretala. Princeza se opet teško razboljela i opet u bolnicu. Astma joj nije više dala da diše a da nam nebude dosadno pošto smo se na astmu već navikli stigao je i neurodermitis. Ona se grebala toliko da je sve raskrvarila i pa onda u dzavolji krug, svrbi a nemoze da se ćeše jer bole rane. Trajalo je desetak dana dok smo sve sanirali i mogli ići doma. Ni doktorima ni sestricama nije promaklo da princeza "malo drugačija" i pitali su me za dijagnozu. Ja sam rekla da imamo samo "deprivacijski sindrom" a doktor mi je rekao da je princeza  nekako "čudna" i da bi trebali malo da je "preispitamo". A kad je čuo da je princeza usvojena, nisam imala namjeru reći ali sam morala jer je upito imali neko u familiji astmu ili neurodermitis, došao je na ideju da bi princeza mogla imati FAS. Dogovorili smo se da ću ići kod njenoga pedijatra da je "preispita" na FAS. Netrebam vam reći prije nego što sam otišla kod našeg pedijatra sam morala da uopšte sama da se informišem šta je to, jeli bi to moglo biti vezanje za radijator ili nešto slično. FAS- fetales alkohol sindrom. Nije mi tada uopšte naum palo da se raspitam o karakteristikama te bolesti i automatski isključim princezu is tog filma, nego sam onako, mozda naivno, pomislila da u našoj kulturi zene nepiju alkohol, pa tako ni biološka majka moje princeze. Ne nevidim sebe u tom filmu, ali bolje da isključim i to i trazim dalje nego da stalno mislim da mi je "boluje" od fasa. 
Kao što vidite princezin zivot je tako "buran" pa ja kad bih kod prekinula ispalo bih da sam prekinula na najzanimljivijem djelu, pa tako za večeras toliko, umorile me emocije...

----------


## Snekica

ajme, davina, draga, tebe umorile emocije, a ja se skoro rasplakala, pogotovo na kraju... Tužna li joj sudbina! Svakako je malena došla u dobru familiju i laganim ali sigurnim koracima vi nju vadite iz možebitnog nekadašnjeg pakla života! Lagano, nježno i mirno i sve će se kockice jednom posložiti! Poljubi mišicu u moje ime! Sretno!

----------


## tikki

Davina, tako lijepo pišeš... iz svake rečence izviru emocije. Svako malo mi zasuze oči

----------


## Shanti

Davina, hvala ti što nam pišeš, i što pišeš baš ovako, tako nam dobro oslikavajući vaš put... :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Uvijek nekako iz prikrajka pratim ovaj vaš pdf. I sad me je oborila Davinina priča.
Davina, vaše opisano iskustvo je toliko puno emocija i ljubavi i uz sve probleme koje ste prošli a i sigurno ćete još prolaziti.  :Heart:  
I sad sam išla proguglati što je to FAS, i baš me je ulovila tjeskoba. 
Čekam čekam nastavak tvoje priče. I stvarno strepim. 
I drago mi je da je vaša djevojčica pronašla upravo vas i da će ljubav i pažnja koju joj pružate sigurno pomoći u prevladavanju njenih problema.  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

i mene dirnula priča,

ima li mala stvarno lice FAS-a djeteta


neurodermatitis se tek pojavio nakon napada astme? je si li je testirala na hranu koja joj eventualno ne pašu?

----------


## Davina

Hvala vam  na svima na divnim riječima i obećavam da nastavak priče nečete dugo čekati. Samo sad kratko da odgovorim jelena.O, ne mala nije imala karakteristike FAS-a, ali prije 10 godina nije internet bio tako dostupan kao danas pa da ja proguglam i kazem im ebo vas vaš FAS  :Cool: , nego sam morala od biblijoteke do biblijoteke traziti stručne knjige pa kad sam se raspitala, kao što sam jučer napisala nisam vidjela princezu u toj igri. A što se tiče astme i neurodermitisa, jesmo odradili smo test na hranu i odkrili na šta je princeza alergična od tada je bolje ali je sve ukupno malo duze trajalo.

----------


## jelena.O

sory nisam imala uvida da je mala stara oko 15 ili više godina

jel neurodermatitis sad sređen?

----------


## Davina

Naš pedijatar nije bio tog mišljenja da princeza ima FAS ali se i on često pito a šta onda ima. Tako da smo tragali dalje.
Princeza je došla jedan dan iz vrtića i dok sam joj ja skuhala boćicu, bili smo već u fazi da je za popodnevno uspavljivanje ne ljuljam samo uveče, ona je zgrabila svoje bojice i poćela nešto da crta. Meni je to bilo malo čudno jer je princeza sama inzistirala da sve ide po ustaljenoj šemi. A bojice su bile na redu tek uveče kad bi se vratila iz šetnje sa papom. Ja sam je upitala što će joj sad bojice, sad će da uzme svoju boćicu i dudu i sandmanna i ići u kinderbet a ona će meni da ja malo sačekam dok ona nacrta pozivnicu. Ja sam joj objasnila da ima još dugo do njenoga rodendana a ona reće da crta pozivnicu samo sebi jer su sva djeca iz njene grupe danas dobili pozivnice za johanin rodendan samo ona nije. Meni je tada bilo tako teško oko srca da još i dan danas poslije više od 10 godina osjetim tu bol. Ja sam naravno sačekala da ona nacrta sebi pozivnicu za johanin rodendan i počela da razmišljam kako da joj objasnim da ona nemoze sama sebe pozvati i ako je tuzna da johana nije nju pozvala, mora sa tim da se pomiri. Kad je princeza zaspala ja sam počela sebi da razbijam glavu šta sad. Ona je bila uvjerena da će ić na johanin rodendan. Molila sam se Bogu i on je mozda uslišao moje molbe, dva dana prije johaninog rodendana princeza je dobila ospice a pošto je njena koza već bila jako osjetljiva od neurodermitisa naš nas je pedijatar poslao u bolnicu da budemo pod kontrolom. Ja sam se samo jednom u zivotu radovala bolnici i to je bilo tad, i danas me je stid zbog toga. Kad je princeza izašla iz bolnice johanin rodendan je prošo i niko ga više nije spominjo a ja još i danas čuvam "pozivnicu".
Mi smo se polako navikli na sve što nam se dešavalo i ja sam sve više i više priznavala manje i veće poraze i mirila se sa situacijom i princezom takvom kakva je. Meni je teško padalo to da je princeza kod kuće najćešće bila prava princeza mi smo tako uzivali s njom i u njoj a u vrtiću i u društvu bi bila tak drugačija. I jednostavno sam zeljela da saznam zašto je to tako. Nas i sve oko nas je čudio i njen razvoj s jedne strane je bila tako zaostala za vršnjacima a sa druge je bila daleko ispred njih. Za četvrti rodendan je dobila od kume jednu divnu ditaktičku igračku. Jedan oveći autobus u kojem sjedi Benjamin blümschen a na autobusu su oznaćena sva slova iz abecede, kad pritisneš na jedno slovo onda ti Benjamin kaze koje je to slovo npr, B kao Blumen (cvijet) itd. Princeza nije više izpuštala taj autobus iz ruku dok nije naučila sva slova a to je trajalo puna dva dana. I još dodatna dva dana da nauči slova spajati u riječ. Ona je bila sva sretna i slikovnice su postali njen najbolji prijatelj što je ujedno još više odmaklo od "normalnosti" i svojih vršnjaka. U vrtiću su nam rekli da bi najbolje bilo da je testiramo na darovitost ili kak se to već kaze. Baš bi mogli ,pomislila sam već je odavno nismo ni našta više testirali bili smo se tako reći uobrazili da smo normalni, ovo naravno ironično mislim. I odlučila sam se da je za sad nećemo testirati na darovitost ni na ništo drugo. A potajno sam se nadala da bi mozda mogla ranije krenuti u školu i da se si maknemo od vrtića. Princeza nije krenula ranije u školu a ni na vrijeme, svi testovi ( za školu) su pokazali da princeza još nije spremna za školu pa smo i odgodili upis te je ona krenula sa tek sa sedam godina. Eh škola je bila nešto sasvim drugo nego vrtić. Princeza je profitirala od reda u školi i što je tačno znala šta je kad na rasporedu. Ujedno smo imale učiteljicu za pozeljeti. Od prvoga dana je znala kako sa princezom a kada nam je poslije kraćeg vremena odkrila da ima jednog biološkog sina i tri udomljene kćerke bilo nam je sve jasnije. Pisaću vam još o školi.

----------


## majat

Davina, prelepo pišeš. Skoro nisam na nakom forumu više iščekivala nastavak... Vi ste jedna srećna porodica, to se vidi iz svake napisane reči... Nadam se da negde cuvas ove tekstove, da ih tvoja princeza procita...

----------


## Aradija

Davina,
predivna priča. Mene koliko oduševljava tvoja princeza, toliko i ti kao majka. Koliko samo imaš osećaja i ljubavi za sve što tvoja princeza jeste i može i razumevanja za ono što nije i ne može. Ja čitam tvoju priču tako što preskočim par nastavaka pa čitam sve odjednom... ali sad sam baš sve iščitala i jedva čekam nastavak. I obavezno što Majat reče sačuvaj ovu priču i za tvoju ćerku. Kad priča ima ovakav efekat na nas koji vas ne poznajemo mogu da zamislim kako će tek delovati na nju i koliko će joj značiti.  :Smile:

----------


## Strašna

Ja se redovno ovdje zaletim da vidim Divina tvoje priče. Svaku prvo pročitam sama...sa suzama u očima, onda duboko udahnem i čitam mužu. I on jedva čeka svaki slijedeći nastavak. Radujemo se svakom princezinom "pomaku" i napretku! Hvala ti na osjećajima i tekstovima koje dijeliš s nama...

----------


## martta

Davina   :Heart:   tvoji tekstovi su tako ispunjeni čistom bezuvjetnom ljubavi prema princezi... ostavljaju me bez teksta...

----------


## Davina

Hvala na lijepim riječima.
U razredu je bilo 21 djete. Iz prva su mogli da sjede kako ko hoće dok se ne naviknu na školu. Bilo je dosta djece koja su se izmedzu sebe poznavala ali ne i princeza. Ja sam kod upisa inzistirala da princeza dodze u razred sa djecom iz drugoga vrtića jer sam mislila novi poćetak i nova šansa. Nakon kraćeg vremena je učiteljica zahtjevala da se svakoga ponedeljka premjeste ali da sami mogu da izaberu sa kim će sjediti, nemoram pisati koje je dijete na kraju ostalo samo da sjedi. Učiteljica je to posmatrala dva tri ponedeljka i onda je uvela brojeve (po dva broja od 1 do 21) tako ko bi imao isti broj sjedio bih zajedno. Sva su djeca "dobila šansu" da upoznaju princezu. Normalno da je princeza pokazala sve svoje fasete i nije nimalo olakšavala situaciji. Niko nije smjeo da joj se u klupi priblizi ni slučajno da ne dohvača njene stvari a ako bi imalo nešto za doručak što princezi nije "mirisalo" onda bi se princeza pokazala u najgorem svjetlu. Moram još da kazem da smo mi imali veliki problem u ishrani. Od prvoga dana nam je to predstavljalo veliki problem kao što sam već pisala. Ali sa njenim odrastanjem to se promjenilo i postalo prava noćna mora. Dok je bila mala nije jela čvrstu hranu što sam ja na već opisani naćin uspjela promjeniti ali sa godinama to je već bilo nešto teze za šta nisam imala "recept". Moglo se na prste prebrojati šta je samo jele. Hrana je morala da ima odredzenu konzistenciju npr. puding ili sl. nije dolazilo u obzir a ni npr. meso ono joj je bilo tvrdo kako nam je objašnjavala, ali najveći problem su bili mirisi. Sve je moralo biti "nemirišljavo" pa sam ja kuhala bez luka, začina isl.  a različite selame i suhomesnati proizvodi su se moralo u kratkom roku izseliti iz našeg frizdera. Tako bi i bilo u školi ako bi neko dijete imalo nešto suhomesnato ili neki sir koji miriše princeza bi zatvorila svoju kutijicu od doručka i pobjegla iz razreda. Učiteljica je i tome stala ukraj stime da su sva djeca doručkovala na vrijeme a princeza bi se morala strpiti i jesti na sljedećoj pauzi. Sa nama se dogovorila da princeza ujutro obilnije doručkuje da joj čekanje na njenu pauzu ne bi teško padalo. S vremenom su djeca upoznala šta princezi paše a šta ne pa ona djeca koja su imala nešto "nemirišljavo" za doručak bi namjerno odgadzala doručak da bi  jeli zajedno sa princezom. Svi su se oko nje trudili. Ona je bila čudna ali na neki način i zanimljiva i intresantna. 
Problem nam je bio produzeni boravak. Pošto sam ja radila morala je poslije škole u produzeni. U produzenom se osječala kao u vrtiću. Ja namjerno nisam ništa prije rekla da je princeza "čudna" , ali odmah u prvoj sedmici sam bila pozvana na razgovor jer su oni naravno primjetili da sa princezom nije sve uredu. U produzenom su djeca naravno poslije više časovne nastave provodila slobodno vrijeme prilično bučno a princeza je sjedila u čošku sklupčana ko embrio i drzala svoje rukice čvrsto na svojim ušima. Meni je bilo teško ali nisam mogla da joj uvijek "čistim put" i pomislila sam zivot je tako surov i za njega nema upustva za upotrebu princezo moraš dalje. Ali nazalost produzeni boravak nam je bio poraz u zivotu koji smo morali prihvatiti i  sa osam godina smo je izvadili iz produzenog. Pokušali smo sa nekoliko teta čuvalica ali ni to nije uspjevalo. Jednu je princeza odbila i nije htjela poslije škole ići snjom doma tako da su mene morali zvati da dodzem s posla,a dvije su pobjegle glavom bez obzira jer nisu mogle izaći na kraj sa "čudnovatom princezom". Jedino rješenje su bili moji svekar i svekrva oni su prelazili svaki dan 47 km k nama i naveče opet 47 km doma. Poslije godinu dana svekrva je obolila od raka i  nisu mogli više da se staraju o princezi. Od tada princeza je ostajala sama ali to nam je bio veliki korak u razvoju ona je postala nekako odgovornija a ja sam na poslu hodala samo sa telefonomnu ruci ćekajući da me zovnu ili policija ili vatrogasci ili hitna. Ali nju je valjda dragi Bog ćuvao.
U školi su na samom početku nastali problemi i sa učenjem. Dok je več tri godine čitala i sa slikovnica uveliko prešla na stručne knjige (svemir je strašno zanimao) priroda i društvo su naravno isto bile njene vode, matematici nije davala nikakvu šansu. Ja sam još prije primjetila da joj brojevi neidu od ruke. Dok bi u ruci drzala tri bonbona kad bih je ja upitala kad meni dadneš jedan koliko če tebi ostati ona bi me samo slijepo gledala da sam ja stvarno mislila da me zeza i da neče da kaze. Koliko imaš prsta na ruci je za princezu bilo pitanje iz osmog semestra studija informatike i isto bi me samo slijepo gledala. Zato nam je učiteljica preporučila da je testiramo ( odavno nismo ) na dyskalkuli. Neznam kako se na hrvatski kaze a to je bukvalno prevedeno, poremečaj u artimetici tj. nemogu logički da računaju. I po prvi put u zivotu sam bila sigurna da je na nešta testiramo što je to upravo to, ali ne i kod princeze. Bila je testirana više puta i svi testovi su pokazali da nema dyskalkuli ali ima neki poremečaj logičkog razmišljanja ali fa oni nisu zato stručni što se njih tiče princeza ima zeleno svjetlo da moze da učestvuje na časovima matematike i naravno da smije biti ocjenjivana ( djeca koja imaju dyskalkuli nesmiju dobivati ocjenu iz matematike takorećinsu poštedzeni). I da bi smo mi trebali malo više s njom vjezbati i ako treba voditi je na instrukcije matematike. Princeza bi uvijek uspijevala na kraju godine da iz matematike izvuče neku mršavu dvojku i dan danas neračuna logički nego uči matematiku napamet a ponekad dobije i 2+. Veliki problem nam je bio sport. Dugo nam je trebalo da odkrijemo da se princeza nećka za sport zbog bolova u nogama radi njene anomalij. Mi dotad još nismo našli ortopeda koji je bio spreman to operisati. Jer je tako rijetko obolenje i bojali su se da ne naprave gore. Ali na kraju se jedna doktorica odlučila da "proba" da to sanira i nakon dvije godine i 7 operacija princeza ima noge kao manekenka. Pisat ću vam opet.

----------


## čokolada

Davina, jedva čekamo nastavak!

----------


## martta

Davina, još jedan prekrasan post  :Smile: 
čekamo nastavak...

----------


## rima11

Ovo tvoje štivo je poput droge......svaki dan škicnem ima li novoga, a ako nema onda sam sva u bedu. Priznajem da sam se doro navukla na tvoju priču Davina!

----------


## bodo

Davina sve vaše postove čitam u dahu...jedva čekam ponovno javljanje

----------


## Sek@

Davina toliko lijepo pišeš da jedva čekam svaki tvoj nastavak. Iz svake tvoje riječi izvire more ljubavi. Čitam te sa užitkom :Smile:   :Heart: 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Davina

A ja misla da vas davim  :Sad:  pa na nekim mjestima dobro skratila. E obećavam pišem opet  :Smile:

----------


## enela

Ma kakvo davljenje. Bas je gust citati vasu pricu.

----------


## Gaga76

Davina, hvala ti što odvajaš vremena da nam pišeš priče o tvojoj princezi  :Heart:

----------


## martta

> Ovo tvoje štivo je poput droge......svaki dan škicnem ima li novoga, a ako nema onda sam sva u bedu. Priznajem da sam se doro navukla na tvoju priču Davina!


i ja tako svaki dan škicam da li je Davina što pisala o princezi  :Smile:

----------


## Davina

Moj muz nije od prvoga dana sa princezom sve uzimao k srcu kao ja. Čak bih smo katkad imali i svadzu radi toga što ja nemogu da se opustim i da kazem ona je takva kakva je i gotovo. A ja sam sa princezinim polaskom u školu već počela da češče "hvatam" sebe u mislima kako je princeza ipak "normalna" i da če sve doći na svoje mjesto. Ali ipak kad bih dobro razmislila znala sam da nam hvali još ta zadnja puzlica pa da slika bude savršena. Ali taj dio puzlice nisam još bila našla. Negdje na proljeće u prvom razredu došla sam po princezu u produzeni a ona po prvi put stize meni u zagrljaj sva ozarena. Pitala sam se koji bi mogao biti razlog tolikoj sreći. Ona je poćela da rovi po svojoj školskoj torbi a ja sam pomisila koliko se raduje sigurno je neka velika naljepnica iz matematike. U prvom razredu nisu bilo brojčano ocjenjivani  nego su kad bi nešto dobro odradili dobivali naljepnice ispod rada i što je bila naljepnica veća to je bio rad bolji. Princeza do tad nije imala još nijednu naljepnicu iz matematike a već smo uveliko išli na instrukcije i ona je sa vrlo malim da nekazem mikro koracima napredovala ,ali ipak napredovala. Rekoh evo isplatilo se. Princeza i dalje rovi po školskoj torbi dok ja to razmišljam, odjednom izvadi ruzičastu kovertu dade mi u ruke i poče iz sveg glasa da plače, ja otvorih kovertu a u koverti pozivnica za Stefanin rodendan. Od tog dana je princeza po prvi put u zivoti imala drugaricu. Stefanino prijateljstvo joj je mnogo značilo kad smo mi več bili pomislili da će naša kćer ostati " vuk samotnjak" ona nam je pokazala da još mozemo na nju da računamo i da nije sve izgubljeno. A naša sreća je bila da je Stefani bila jedna od najmilijih djevojćica u razredu i svi su bili sretni kome bi ona bila drugarica, znaći ko bude princezu "diro" pokvariće sebi sa Stefani a to nije bilo ni u čijem interesu. Od tada su počeli u razredu više da se trude oko princeze. Ja moram iskreno  da kazem princeza im nije nimalo olakšavala situaciju ona je bila tvrdoglavija od svakog tvrdoglavog djeteta i šta joj nije bilo po kontu pokazivala bi bez pardona. Ali se i sama oko Stefani trudila jer joj je bilo do nje stalo. I dan danas su dobre prijateljice.
Učiteljica je uvijek pokušava da kod princeze istakne ono što ona dobro zna i moze kao npr. Njemački i Prirodu-Društvo pa i glazbeni, a ono što joj teško ide kao npr. matematika da je više podupre i to tak lijepo"zapakira" da princeza nemadne osječaj da je looser ili kak se kaze gubitnik. Tako bi joj je često ispod radova matematike ili likovnog napisala npr. " samo nastavi tako i biće dobro", "ovo je bio jedan veliki korak ka naprijed" ili" ovo si stvarno lijepo uradila". Jedne večeri zvoni   telefon kad ono učiteljica, kaze meni da uzmem princezinu teku iz matematike i da pogledam na zadnjoj stranici šta piše. Ja jadna opet pomisli na kave naljepnice ali i pomislih da je danas koju dobila ona bi to sigurno već objavila. Bila je uvijek sretna kad bi dobivala naljepnice kao da nije imala osječaj da se to samo po sebi razumije da je ona iz nekih predmeta jednostavno super. Uzeh ja teku i vidjoh. Imali su kontrolni iz matematike ,princeza se očigledno trudila, od 20 bodova je uspjela dobiti 7, ali bolje sedam nego nijedan. Učiteljica joj je nalijepila malu naljepnicu i napisala ispod kontrolnog " nastavi ovako i drugi put će biti bolje", a ispod toga princezinim rukopisom stoji " Draga Frau Jost koliko se vi god trudite da ovo lijepo dočarate nije vam uspjelo ,ovaj kontrolni je više nego jadan, lijep pozdrav A...a". Ja sam bila naviknuta na sve moguće sa princezom ali taj dan je i mene ostavila bez teksta. Tako sam imala potrebu da udzem u "njen svijet" i da je pokušam više razumiti i znati šta ona misli o svijetu oko sebe ali nisam imala mogućnosti i morala sam se tad predati. Od toga dana joj je učiteljica samo lijepila najljepnice kad bi nešto stvarno dobro odradila , bez  dodatnih komentara. Osim matematike i sporta princeza je mrzila i likovno. Meni to nije išlo u glavu, kao mala je tako volila bojice i crtanje znala je satima sa papom sjediti i crtati, a u školi je na likovnom pravila probleme. Jedne prilike mi je učiteljica rekla da moramo na tome malo proraditi jer danas na likovnom princeza nije ništa odradila a da stvar bude još gora ona je neprestalno udarala glavom od pult da je učiteljica morala zatraziti pomoć od direktorice da ona ostane sa djecom na satu likovnog, a ona izadze sa princezom u školsko dvorište da se princeza smiri. Ja sam s njom doma pokušavala na sve moguće naćine da riješim taj problem. Prvo lijepo sa razgovorom a kad nije uspjelo zaprijetila sam da ako nebude dobra na satu likovnog neće tu veče sa papom posmatrati zvijezde. Mi smo joj bili nedavno kupili teleskop i svako veče pred spavanje njih dvoje su išli u dvorište i posmatrali su svemir. Ali ni to nije uspjelo. Sa mnogo truda i razgovora uspjeli smo saznati zašto pravi probleme na likovnom. Objasnila nam je da mrzi likovno zbog toga što moraju da crtaju sa vodenim bojicama, a ona mrzi vodene jer su " rijetke, nemaju lijepu boju ni miris" i kad druga djeca mješaju kist u čašici sa vodom da ga očiste njoj se tad okreće u glavi (kak se voda okreće tako se i njoj okreće). Dogovorili smo se sa učiteljicom da princeza na likovnom ćasu koristi samo drvene i voštane bojice i flomastere, a kad druga djeca "vrte kist" da se ona okrene prema zidu i negleda. Od tada nije likovno bilo problem, ali smo više nego ikad trazili onaj zadnji dio puzlice, znali smo oboje da s princezom nije "sve u redu" i htjeli smo da saznamo zašto princeza ima tako poremečenu percepciju.
Pisat ću vam dalje.

----------


## sirius

Stvarno je zanimljivo citati , posebno zato sto vrlo slicne dozivljaje imam i sa svojim starijim djetetom.
hajde da vidim tu vas zadnji dio slagalice .  :Smile:

----------


## martta

Davina, doista čudesno pišeš..

----------


## Peterlin

Davina  :Heart:  

Čitam svaki tvoj post.

Offt. mogu li te zamoliti da povremeno ubaciš enter i razmak/prazan red, da ti tekst bude čitljiviji - jako mi je teško probijati se kroz dugačke postove (muče me godine i dioptrija). Hvala!

----------


## Jurana

Davina, divno mi je čitati. Jedva čekam još i nemoj kratiti.

----------


## mamma san

Davina, ne mogu dočekati nastavak.  :Smile: 
Vaša princeza je nevjerovatno posebno i senzibilno stvorenje i mislim da je nevjerovatno sretna što ima vas za roditelje a i što je imala učiteljicu koja joj je pristupala sa toliko povjerenja i razumijevanja. <3

----------


## Davina

Hvala vam svima i je moje princeza je stvarno jedno predivno biće.

Peterlin potrudit ću se da sljedeći tekst bude ćitljiviji , obećavam.

----------


## Zuska

> Davina, ne mogu dočekati nastavak. 
> Vaša princeza je nevjerovatno posebno i senzibilno stvorenje i mislim da je nevjerovatno sretna što ima vas za roditelje a i što je imala učiteljicu koja joj je pristupala sa toliko povjerenja i razumijevanja. <3


Potpis. Vi ste predivni roditelji, a bravo za učiteljicu i za Stephanie  :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> Davina, divno mi je čitati. Jedva čekam još i nemoj kratiti.


X

----------


## Davina

Od prvoga dana sam ja svojoj princezi stajala na raspolaganju kad god bi ona to pozeljela. Bilo da se radi o većim problemima kao bolest  i sl. a i manjim ,kad bi bila neraspolozena i trbala malo utjehe. Ja to nisam shvaćala kao razmazivanje nego jednostavno mi je moje srce govorilo da je to tako ispravno ( nije se ništa promijenilo i dan danas mislim isto). Moram da kazem da po mom mišljenju princeza nije bila zahtjevno dijete, zahtjevno u tom smislu da joj je dosadno, da nezna da se sami zabavi, da trazi da joj se nešto kupi isl. Što se tiče fizičkog i pshičkog zdravlja bila je strašno zahtjevna ali ona nije bila tome "kriva". Moj muz je bio isti, samo što su kod njega mogli prolaziti i manji hirovi kao npr. nezelim još na spavanje, mogu li da duze gledam tv itd. Tipično za tate od princeza. 
Već u vrtić sam morala da slušam okrivljenja kako smo je razmazili i kako bi smo trebali biti prema njoj stroziji, a kako bi ko ćuo da je posvojena tako bi više mislio da je u pravu i da smo mi zbog toga princezu razmazili. Objašnjenja sa naše strane da se mi prema princezi ne ponašamo nimalo drugačije nego što bi se ponašali da smo je rodili nisu nimalo uradzala plodom ,tako da sam ja već napočetku prestala da se pravdam. 

Čak sam jednom i od našeg pedijatra čula da bi trebala biti malo strozija i nebiti princezi uvijek naraspolaganju. Da se ne opterečujem oko njene ishrane nego da joj stavim obrok na stol  i da joj nedajem ništa drugo sve dok princeza dobro neogladni i prihvati to što je na stolu. Mi smo izdrzali toliko dugo dok princeza nije počela da povrača zuč od gladi. Tada sam rekla neslušam nikad nikog više osim svoje srce i bila sam sto podsto uvjerena da princeza to neradi od razmazenosti.

Još jedan dogadzaj me uvjerio da je princeza takva kakva je iz drugih razloga a ne radi mojih vaspitnih metoda. 

U trećem razredu osnovne škole je princeza uveliko odradzivala domaće zadatke sama, a ja bi joj uvijek samo prekontroliši u smislu jeli sve odradila. Učiteljica nam je na samom početku rekla da nikad djeci ne ispravljamo domaći, da je to njen zadatak, jer ako mi to budemo doma ispravljali ona neće znati koliko djetetu treba pomoć s njene strane i zbuniće je ako dijete dodze sa super ispravnim domaćim a u školi ima u tom istom probleme.Rekla sam princezi da mi donese domaći da prekontrolišem a ona kaze meni da danas nisu imali domaći ,nego samo ako hoće da nacrtaju po jedan crtez. Meni je to bilo čudno jer smo se na roditeljskom svi slozili da djeca imaju svaki dan domaći osim vikendom. A s druge strane nisam imala razloga da joj nevjerujem jer me dotad nikad nije prevarila, naprotiv bila nam je čak ponekad i čudna njena iskrenost. Pitam ja nju znali ona razlog zašto nemaju danas domaći, kaze meni moja princeza zato što danas nisu imali redovnu nastavu već čitav dan samo vjeronauk. Bio im je čitav dan sveštenik u razredu zato što se Frau J sinoć preselila na nebo......Hvale mi riječi kojim bih objasnila kako sam se osječala. Ono kao da ti neko izvlači pod ispod tvojih nogu ili tako nekako. Neznam šta me je više opterečavalo to što je jedna osoba na koju sam mogla uvijek da računam i koja je po prvi put uspjela da princezu usmjeri na pravi pravac, otišla od nas. Ili to što mi princeza ,to bez ijedne trunke emocije saopštava. Meni je trebalo malo duze da se od svega oporavim. Uveče zvoni telefon a na telefonu Stefanina mama, zove da pita kako je A. primila vijest o učiteljicinoj smrti. Kaze da Stefanie čitav dan samo plače i da neče sutra u školu ,da od suza nemoze da nacrta sliku što im je sveštenik juče zadao. To je trebala biti slika za "ispračaj" Frau J, da svako dijete nacrta onako kako to zamišlja. Ja stojim ko ukopana i neznam dali da budem iskrena i da kazem da A. "mrtva hladna" sjedi u svojoj sobi i slaze puzlice ili da lazem. Stid me je ,ja sam se odlučila za ovo drugo. 

Ali princeza ne bi bila princeza da nema uvijek jokera u rukavu. Kad smo pošli na spavanje pita mene princeza dali ja zelim da vidim sliku koju je ona danas nacrtala za Frau J. Nacrtala je jedan sivi nadgrobni spomenik na kojem piše učiteljicino puno ime, okolo cvijece u svim bojama i po čitavom crtezu male crne linijice. Princeza nam je objasnila da te crne linijice predstavljaju suze nebeske. Bilo mi je zao što sam bila u mislima nepravedna prema njoj, ja sam misla da ona ne tuguje ,a ona tuguje samo na drugi način. I još kad mi je rekla da je tuzna zato što je htjela da crtez uradi sa vodenim bojicama ali nije mogla da se prevazidze, mojoj tuzi nije bilo kraja.

I tako smo ja i moja princeza izgubili još jednu bitku sa zivotom, ali izgubljena bitka ne predstavlja i gubitak "rata" zivot je morao ići dalje. Nama je trebalo dugo, dugo da se oporavimo od tog gubitka. Mene su počeli da hvataju egzistencijalni strahovi, kako sad dalje sa školom. Ali nisam imala vremena da se skoncentrišem na sebe, poslije pogreba se princeza tako razbolila, imala je opet problema sa kozom ali veći problem je bio što je počela da odbija hranu i piće, da je morala prvo u na infuzije da nedehidrira. Bili smo četiri sedmice u bolnici. 

Kad smo se vratili nova učiteljica je već uveliko bila tu. Mene je bilo strah kako će nju princeza prihvatiti ali još više kako će ona prihvatiti princezu. Pomislila sam poslije svega šta nam se izdešavalo u posljednje vrijeme, mislim da je sada došao red na bolja vremena. Kako se ono kaze: ono što te ne ubije to te ojača. Nadala sam se da to vazi i za moju princezu.

Evo pokušavam da negdje prekinem gdje baš nije tako uzbudljivo, pa evo rekoh mozda ovdje.
Nadam se da sam ovaj put pisala malo jasnije, dva puta sam prepravljala i nekoliko puta koristila enter. Nije ni samnom sve izgubljeno. :Cool:

----------


## mimi81

Vaša životna priča je veliko iskustvo i hvala što ga nesebično dijelite na forumu

----------


## Val

Čitam od prvog dana, ali ne komentiram.
Tvoje pisanje je kao najzanimljiviji roman. Stalno čekam što će biti dalje.
Silina tvojih emocija i razum koji te vodio je zapanjujući!

----------


## Kanga

Mene svaki Davinin post ostavlja bez teksta. Ne samo da uspjeva tako opipljivo dočarati svoju ljubav, nego je princezu totalno uvukla i u moje srce  :Heart: . I baš me čini sretnom znati da to predivno dijete ima nekog isto tako posebnog uz sebe...

----------


## Zuska

> Evo pokušavam da negdje prekinem gdje baš nije tako uzbudljivo, pa evo rekoh mozda ovdje.


Nije ti uspjelo  :Smile: 

 :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

došla pogledat jel ima šta novo  :Sad: ... uh ja bi svaki dan  :Smile:

----------


## tomita

Danas sam naletjela na ovu priču i ona me doslovno zalijepila za ekran! Bolja je od ijednog romana! Puno hvala na tvojoj priči. Jedva čekam nastavak!

----------


## Shadow2

> došla pogledat jel ima šta novo ... uh ja bi svaki dan


I ja :Smile: )

----------


## mamma san

izgorit ću. 
davina, znam da imaš obveza, ali molim te piši  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Pročitala sam sve postove, srce mi kuca 100 na sat. Davina, prekrasno pišeš. Jedva čekam nastavak.

U zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci i imam posla s mišlju "moje dijete je drugačije" i točno znam kad pišeš "nadam se da je sve u redu", suze mi idu na oči od tog feelinga.

----------


## tigrical

> Nije ti uspjelo


X

----------


## žužy

> izgorit ću. 
> davina, znam da imaš obveza, ali molim te piši


X

----------


## Davina

Hvala vam opet na lijepim riječima. Kanga hvala što moja princeza smije boraviti u tvom srcu. Sumskovoce nadam se da ce sa tvojim djetetom biti sve u redu. 
Ja sam na samom početku napisala da sa svojom pričom zelim da kazem da je i zivot sa djetetom sa posebnim potrebama isto lijep. Ja nemogu da zamislim da sam morala da zivim bez moje princeze. 
I obećavam koliko večeras najkasnije sutra slijedi nastavak  :Smile:

----------


## Davina

Princeza je opet krenula u školu. Ja sam joj ujutro zapakovala doručak i naravno vodene bojice. Taj dan sam je ja otpratilo do škole. Prošlo je skoro čitav mjesec kako je Frau J. nije bila sa nama. Ja za tih par minuta boravka u školi nisam mogla da primjetim dali su se djeca navikla na Frau A. Meni je prvo upalo u oči da su se svi obradovali da je princeza opet tu. Očigledno im je falila. Mnogi su se ponudili da joj nose torbu i odmah su se javili dobrovoljci koji če sa njom taj dan doručkovati. 
Ja uopšte nisam znala kako če to sada sa doručkom da ide. Da li če ona sada morati da jede sa svima ili i dalje vazi privileg za nju ,i da li uopšte Frau A. Zna za taj privileg. Odlučila sam se da princezu taj dan "bacim u hladnu vodu", nek se sama snalazi, pa ako nebude išlo traziću razgovor. Ponadala sam se da će ići, bila sam umorna od "razgovora". Čekajući da zazvoni da djeca udzu u učionicu ugleda me Frau A. kaze ako imadnem vremena danas popodne da dodem kod nje da se upoznamo. Znači ipak "razgovor". U jednu ruko bilo mi je i drago da ,što se ono kaze i to skinem s vrata. Nije mi bilo poznato koliko nova učiteljica ima iskustva ,zivotnog a i sa "posebnom djecom", i koliko je spremna od sebe dati za princezinu dobrobit .I naravno najvaznije, njene metode rada.
Kada je bila gotova nastava odpratila sam princezu kući i vratila se na razgovor. 
Dosta puta sam u zivotu ostajala bez riječi i uvijek vjerovala u ono dobro u čovjeku, ali taj dan sam saznala da postoje Andzeli kako na nebu tako i na zemlji. Frau A. Mi je rekla da se nebrinem da će sve biti u redu. Da princeza nemora da boji vodenim bojicama i sa doručkom če sve biti kako je do sad bilo, da na matematiku smije nositi računjalku, da če ponedeljkom izvlačiti brojeve za partnera i sve će ostalo biti kao do sada. Ja sam u prvom momentu pomisila na Stefanie ,da je ona učiteljicu uvela u "dnevni red" , ali sam ipak pomisila to je i od Stefanie previše za očekivati. Kad je  Frau A. vidjela da sam ja zanijemila izvadila je iz ladice jednu teku i dala mi je pogledati. Teka je bila obojena crnim flomasterom po sredini su bile zute zvijezde razlićitih veličina u jednoj velikoj zvijezdi je bilo isto crnim flomasterom napisano princezino ime a u drugoj njeno prezime. Prepoznala sam Frau J. rukopis.Ja sam bila toliko oduševljena koricama da se nisam usudila da otvorim i ustvari vidim o čemu se radi. Pazljivo sam listala od jedne stranice do druge ( sad mi isto teku suze jedna za drugom) i plakala i plakala. To je bio princezin dnevnik u kojem je Frau J. u detalje pisala dogadzaje sa princezom. Na početku je uvijek stajao datum, ispod datuma crvenim flomasterom "problem" a ispod toga zelenim, kako je ona (Frau J)riješila taj problem. Na jednoj stranici su bile različite naljepnice npr. zvijezda , svemirskih brodova, kosmonauta itd. i ispod je stajalo : najljepnice namjenjene samo za A. (princezu). Frau A. mi je ispričala kako je tu teku našla u Frau J. ladici i da ju je za ove četiri sedmice naučila napamet, da je ona Frau J. toliko zahvalna što je pisala taj dnevnik i da se ona pita da li je Frau J. predosjećala nešto. Moram da kazem da je Frau J. umrla iznenadno  od srčanog udara. A da li je nešto predosječala neznam ,u svakom slučaju hvala joj i nadam se da je tu gdje je andzeli čuvaju.
Princeza od pogreba, nije nikad više spominjala Frau J. kao da je nikad nije ni bilo. Ja sam bila strašno tuzna zbog toga, i opet taj glupi osječaj da su vrata njenoga svijeta još jednomčvrsto zatvorena i da čak ni meni nema ulaza. 
Kad sam joj ispričala  o dnevniku koji sam kod Frau A. danas vidjela, princeza me zalosno pogledala i rekla: i ja bih voljela da sam danas bila s tobom da vidim te divne zvijezde!!!! Ni riječi o sadrzaju ,ni jedan komentar kako je to lijepo od Frau J ili tako nešto, po drugi put za taj dan sam ostala bez riječi a suze su opet tekle.
Zivot je išao dalje. Princeza je i dalje bila šampion iz Njemačkog i loser iz matematike. Neki dani su bili bolji a neki lošiji, i dalje smo je vodili na instrukcije. 

U decembru su na "slobodnom času" sa učiteljicom ,pisali listu svojih zelja za poklone, od malog isusa, djeda bozičnjaka ili deda mraza, kako je ko od roditelja naučio. Princeza do tada nikad nije pisala zelje za bozić. Mi bi smo joj uvijek kupi ono što smo mi mislili da bi je obradovalo i nismo nikad pogriješili. Ti pokloni su bili za gledaoca sa strane strašno monotoni, ali oni nisu poznavali princezu i vjerovali da se jedno dijete moze toliko obradovati stotoj slagalici ili pedesetom autiću ( pod uslovom da ima velike točkove). 
Taj dan je princeza donijela listić na kojem su bile njene zelje. Objasnila nam je ,da je učiteljica danas rekla da na listi zelja nemoraju stajati samo materijalne zelje, već i ono što se moze ispuniti i bez novaca. Na princezinoj listi je stajalo: pod broj jedan da posjeti dom u kojem je boravila, pod broj dva sestra!!! a u zagradi stoji, sa ispunjenjem prve zelje neće biti teško za drugu jer pravo mozemo iz doma donijeti sestru!!! a pod tri novi teleskop. Zelju broj jedan i dva taj dan nisam komentarisala, trebala sam prvo da dodem sebi, samo sam je upitala zašto je napisala da zeli novi teleskop, jer je njen bio još uvijek nov i jedan od najboljih koji smo mogli nači za takoreči kučnu upotrebu. Odgovor me doslovno bacio s nogu. Princeza zeli novi teleskop jer je stari sigurno pokvaren, ona pokušava četiri mjeseca da sa njime vidi Frau J. na nebu ali joj to neuspijeva, mozda će uspjeti sa novim teleskopom.
Vrata su bila opet zatvorena. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Sek@

Davina pročitala sam tvoj post u jednom dahu i evo oči su mi pune suza.  :Heart:  Toliko lijepo pišeš i s puno emocija da svaki dan čekam novi nastavak. Princeza je sretno dijete jer ima vas za roditelje.  :Love:

----------


## Rebbeca

Predivna, predivna djevojčica... :Heart:

----------


## Val

ajmeeee, :'(

----------


## mamma san

totalno tulim jer me beskrajno dirnula pokojna učiteljica svojim pristupom, nova isto tako.
a princeza me doslovno doslovno emotivno rastura. 

davina, molim te piši piši. 
vidiš da se doslovno borimo sa nestrpljivošću.

i iskreno se nadam da sve ovo što pišeš spremaš u jedan kutak / bilježnicu / file samo za svoju princezu. <3

----------


## Zuska

> totalno tulim jer me beskrajno dirnula pokojna učiteljica svojim pristupom, nova isto tako.
> a princeza me doslovno doslovno emotivno rastura.


X
Kakav bi ovo film bio...

----------


## Strašna

Ajme i mene ova priča rastura... ;( svaki put cmizdrim nakon pročitanog, i jedva čekam da ponovn,o sa suzama u očima čitam mužu. Čak me i on zna nazvat s posla i pitat jel Davina pisala nastavak. . :D
Princeza nam se totalno uvukla pod kožu, u misli...
Koliko je samo emocija u ovoj priči, ponajprije od strane tebe kao majke, preko princeze koja svoje emocije možda vizualno ne pokazuje, ali zasigurno ima svoj "način", pa onda preko tih divnih učiteljica i td.
Nemogu dočekat nastavak....piši nam svakako...ovisnica sam o tvoj priči :D

----------


## žužy

:Zaljubljen: 

I opet potpis na *mamma san* ...od početka mi prolazi glavom kako bi lijepo bilo imati to sve zapisano i spremljeno,onako na hrrpi.. :Klap: 
Pomalo se osječam kao te poznajem Davina,i tvoju princezu!

----------


## leonessa

Uh, ovaj nastavak danas je više nego dirljiv...Princeza je predivna  :Zaljubljen: , stara učiteljica, nova učiteljica  :Naklon: ... Molim te uzmi godišnji i piši nam  :Love: .

----------


## Shadow2

> uh, ovaj nastavak danas je više nego dirljiv...princeza je predivna , stara učiteljica, nova učiteljica ... Molim te uzmi godišnji i piši nam .


xxx

----------


## pužić

pratim, odlično, prepuno emocija i istine o životu roditelja djece s pp  :Heart:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pupica2013

Davina, imaš prekrasnu djevojčicu i na divan način si nam uspjela dočarati vas život. Koliko god je ona posebna, mislilm da si i ti posebna majka, prepuna ljubavi, strpljenja... Pratim priču s nestrpljenjem.

----------


## mostarka86

> Ajme i mene ova priča rastura... ;( svaki put cmizdrim nakon pročitanog, i jedva čekam da ponovn,o sa suzama u očima čitam mužu. Čak me i on zna nazvat s posla i pitat jel Davina pisala nastavak. . :D
> Princeza nam se totalno uvukla pod kožu, u misli...
> Koliko je samo emocija u ovoj priči, ponajprije od strane tebe kao majke, preko princeze koja svoje emocije možda vizualno ne pokazuje, ali zasigurno ima svoj "način", pa onda preko tih divnih učiteljica i td.
> Nemogu dočekat nastavak....piši nam svakako...ovisnica sam o tvoj priči :D


x

Kada upalim laptop, prva stranica na koju odem je ova. Hvala ti za ove divne trenutke koje si nam pružila...

----------


## Angie75

> Molim te uzmi godišnji i piši nam .


A ja ću uzeti godišnji za čitanje, jer si ne smijem dopustiti plakanje na poslu (a doslovno sam tulila na ovaj zadnji post).

----------


## Jurana

Ja i plačem i smijem se, a ovo: 


> vidiš bolan da je zivot tako lijep


 stavila bih u potpis  :Heart:

----------


## Shadow2

:Heart:

----------


## špelkica

Davina, prekrasni ste roditelji, a princeza je prekrasna djevojčica. Jako puno mogu naučiti iz vaše priče.

----------


## majat

Draga Davina, 
Osim sto prekrasno pises i sto je jako zanimljivo citati te, za mene su ovi tvoji postovi prava skola roditeljstva! Od tebe se, kao roditelja, moze mnogo nauciti.... O strpljenju, posvecenosti, prihvatanju, radu - a pre svega ljubavi.... Hvala ti!

----------


## Davina

Ja i moj M smo imali veliku zelju za roditeljstvom i kad smo saznali da nećemo moći postati roditelji prirodnim putem odmah smo krenuli u borbu za posvojenjem. Sa dolaskom naše princeze ta je zelja bila u potpunosti ispunjena.
 Zelju za drugim djetetom on nikad nije ni pokazivao ni spominjao. Dok je princeza bila mala meni čak ni u mislima nije bilo drugo dijete, a kad je ona malo "ojačala" i sama pokazivala  zelju za bratom ili sestrom ( doduše brata nikad nije spominjala, samo sestru) i ja sam se počela baviti mišlju da li bi to išlo. Što moj M to ne spominje nije mi bio veliki problem jer smo imali u uzem krugu prijatelje ,koji su poslije nas usvojili dječaka i naš prijatelj je uvijek govorio da ne bi mogo zamisliti da posvoji još jedno jer on nikad nikog nemoze voljeti kao svog Aleksandra a kad je stigao drugi sin sreći nije bilo kraja i svi bi smo se smijali kad bi on govorio: stvarno nisam znao da se moze voljeti dvoje djece istim intenzitetom. Tako sam ja razmišljala da bi i moj M. Kad sam sve kockice poslagala ,vidjela sam da bi to bilo nepravedno prema drgom djetetu. Princeza je bila tako često bolesna, jedno vrijeme smo boravili više u bolnicama nego doma, zahtjevala je svu moju paznju ,da nebih znala šta sa drugim djetetom kad mene princeza bude trebala. Tako da sam se ja odlučila tu zelju ugasiti prije nego se rasplamsa. Ali ni u ovom slučaju nisam računala na princezu. Dok je bila u vrtiću dosta češče je spominjala sestru, mozda zato što su u to vrijeme mame od njenih vrtičkih drugara radzale po drugo dijete. Kad je krenula u školu ta tema nije više bila svaki dan na dnevnom redu ali nije ni bila u potpunosti izbrisana, kao što smo otkrili na njenoj listi zelja za bozić. 
Došlo je vrijeme da joj objasnim da dvije zelje sa njene liste neće moći biti ispunjene. Da vidi učiteljicu na nebu i da dobije sestru. Svaki moj pokušaj da joj objasnim da učiteljicu nemoze vidjeti, jer ona nije na nebu gdje su zvijezde, već na sasvim drugom mjestu, završavao je frustrirajuče sa moje strane. Princeza bi ustala i bez riječi otišla u svoju sobu gdje bi satima plakala. Nije mi dala ulazak u taj njen svijet razmišljanja, morala sam se pomiriti s tim.
Drugu zelju, da donesemo sestru iz doma, sam joj pokušala objasniti ali nije bilo lako. Ja nisam mogla da kazem da bi to bilo nepravedno prema "sestri" zato što si ti stalno bolesna i ja nemam vremena za "sestru". Objasnila sam joj da ima još roditelja koji zele dijete i da ne bi bilo lijepo da mi dobijemo još jedno a ti drugi roditelji ni jedno. Naravno da je to bila laz, nisam tako nikad razmišljala. Ali znajuči svoju princezu to mi je bila jedina mogučnost dobiti tu bitku bez borbe. 
A njena treć zelja, da posjetimo dom, obečala sam joj, bit če ispunjena. Imali smo u planu za bozične praznike i tako i tako ići u posjetu mojim roditeljima. Ja sam nazvala dom i pitala za odobrenje za našu posjetu. U domu su se prvo malo čudili toj zelji od tako malog djeteta, ali nisu imali ništa protiv da mi dodzemo. Princeza je bila pred polazak na odmor vidljivo uzbudzena. Pripremala je svoje igračke koje če dati djeci u dom i bila toliko dobrodušna da je zapakovala i dvije puzlice (slagalice) koje su joj inače bile svetinja. Zadnji dan škole me zovnula učiteljica da mi kaze da je i ona malo zbunjena koliko princeza s ljubavlju priča kako če ić u posjetu doma i kako je već pripremila sve što će djeci ponijeti, a u školi je ponekad tako gruba prema školskim drugovima i da je ponekad emocionalno slijepa. I eto princeza je opet nekog iznenadila.
Princeza je čitav put do doma prebrbljala, to je uvijek bio znak da je uzbudzena. Kad smo stgli od starih poznanika, dočekala nas je samo direktorica. Tete koje smo mi poznavali nisu više tu radile. Direktorica je princezi pokazala čitav dom, a najduze smo se zadrzali na spratu gdje su bile bebe, jer je tu naravno i princeza prije boravila. Pokazali su joj i kinderbet u kojem je ona spavala i igračke kojim se igrala. Princeza je sam blijedo gledala, ja nisam mogla da odkonetnem njene misli, i kao da je sve riječi potrošila na putu do doma, bila je strašno tiha. Na povratku je isto bila tiha i svi moji pokušaji da saznam šta ona sada misli, nisu uradzale plodom. Kad smo stgli doma i moja mama je htjela da zna kako joj se dopalo na današnjem "izletu" ali ni s njom nije komunicirala. Mi smo se već zabrinuli i počeli se pitati dali smo dobro razmislili prije nego što smo joj tu posjetu omogučili. 
Ja sam imala ( i danas imam) jednu čudnu komunikaciju sa princezom, ona je meni pisala ono što joj je bilo teško da razgovara. Dok je bila mala imale smo jednu teku u koj je ona svaki dan pisala i ja sam joj odgovarala. Znalo se desiti da sjedi pored mene i ustane da nešto napiše, radije nego da mi kaze. Ispočetka sam bila tuzna zbog toga ali s vremenom sam bila zahvalna da bar tako mozemo savršeno komunicirati. Sa vremenom sa teke smo prešli na tehniku i danas pišemo jedna drugoj poruke na tabletu ili mobilnom, i ako sjedimo za istim stolom.
Pomislila sam mozda če mi  danas ili večeras napisati u teku, kako je dozivjela današnju posjetu. Ali ni to se nije desilo. Kad je pošla spavati ušla sam u sobu da je poljubim za laku noć, što sam radila svaku veće. Tu veče sam po prvi put dozivila da je princeza okrenula glavu i nije dala da je poljubim  :Sad: .Meni je to tako teško palo nisam znala kud sa sobom. Rekla sam joj dobro ja je neču siliti da te poljubim i ako sam strašno zalosna što ču večeras morati da zaspim bez njenoga poljubca, ali bih violjela da znam zašto. Princeza je ustala dohvatila svoju teku nešto u nju napisla i praktički mi je  bacila u lice. Pisalo je: ti si mene razočarala, rekla si mi da nemozemo iz doma uzeti sestru za mene, zato što če doći drugi roditelji, a jesi li ti vidjela danas da je dom pun djece, gdje su ti roditelji, gdje.  :Crying or Very sad: 
Ostala je plačući, a ja ....
Uzela sam teku i napisala sam joj da djeca nemaju gotove papire i da nemogu ić na posvojenje, zato zive u domu. A djeca koja su imala papire zive sad kod svojih roditelja kao i ona i da ja nju volim i da ću je uvijek voljeti i da se nadam da nije više ljuta. Stavila sam joj teku pored glave i izašla. Izbrojala sam do 53, princeza je istrčala pravo meni u zagrljaj, sva mokra od suza. Ja sam je čvrsto zagrlila i pomislila kako bih volila da joj sve probleme ovoga svijeta mogu uzeti sa njenih malih ledza.....a ne mogu. :Sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## žužy

:Crying or Very sad:  suze idu...zlato malo,puno ljubavi  :Love:

----------


## Zuska

Na svaki post plačem...

----------


## Val

> suze idu...zlato malo,puno ljubavi


X

Bože...što je sve imalau glavici i na duši...

----------


## mamma san

zlato malo 
<3

----------


## sanja74

Mišica.. <3

----------


## mimi81

Sunce malo ... koje divno dijete, brižno --- i mene rasplakala priča

----------


## Teica

> zlato malo 
> <3


 :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

o isustibog, pa jeste vi normalne, ja slučajno danas na ovo naišla, što mi treba čitati o posvajanju djece. 
o majko mila, ne pamtim kad me nešto ovako dirnulo. 
suze idu,  ja sam totalno pod dojmom. sve mi nekako u slikama,i princeza i frau s dnevnikom  i druga  frau i ti davina, a i tvoj M i teleskop i zvijezde i put u dom, majko moja, cijeli film, ma oscara odmah. 
predivno, predivno, nemam riječi, divni ste svi, tako životno, tako iskreno  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Shadow2

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  cekamo jos.

----------


## Kloto

Ja sam isto ovo danas otvorila slučajno i sad sam navučena kao kakav junkie. Predivna priča.

----------


## rossa

> Ja sam isto ovo danas otvorila slučajno i sad sam navučena kao kakav junkie. Predivna priča.


baš tako. ja vidjela da je tema poskočila, a kad ono nema Davininog posta. Mislim prošlo je već dva dana, kriza nas drži.  :Heart:  cijeloj obitelji

----------


## martta

> o isustibog, pa jeste vi normalne, ja slučajno danas na ovo naišla, što mi treba čitati o posvajanju djece. 
> o majko mila, ne pamtim kad me nešto ovako dirnulo. 
> suze idu,  ja sam totalno pod dojmom. sve mi nekako u slikama,i princeza i frau s dnevnikom  i druga  frau i ti davina, a i tvoj M i teleskop i zvijezde i put u dom, majko moja, cijeli film, ma oscara odmah. 
> predivno, predivno, nemam riječi, divni ste svi, tako životno, tako iskreno


cvijeta73, sve si rekla  :Smile:   tako naša davina piše da i ja sve to vidim u slikama....  i da, odmah oskara dodjeljujem!  :Smile:

----------


## s_iva

Oskar za istinitu priču!

----------


## kiara79

predivno..ženo svaka ti čast, naklon do poda!!
jedva čekam nastavak!!!

----------


## Davina

Navratila sam samo da se svima zahvalim, vi mene baš postiditste   :Embarassed:  . Nisam vam ja nikakav pisac niti reziser, nego eto život piše najljepše romane. I da nabrzinu ispričam u vezi toga. Kad je početkom 2000itih njemački kancelar Gerhard Schröder posvojio djevojčicu iz Rusije, nama su dolazili novinari u udrugu da pitaju bili neko od nas pristao da podjeli svoje iskustvo s posvojenjem, pošto je ovdje u javnosti uveliko brujala priča kako samo poznate ličnosti mogu posvojiti tako brzo itd. Kad su čuli novinari našu priču o našoj čudnovatoj princezi, razloge zašto nismo imali biološko dijete, mješani brak, usvojenje isto iz inostranstva ( njima Bosna inostranstvo, bom meni nije) i ostalo nisu odustajali. Mi smo na kraju pristali ,mene je kao i uvijek vodila misao možda nekom pomognem sa svojim iskustvom ,i tako su oni napravili interviju. Mi i naša princeza na svim naslovnim stranicama njemačkih porodičnih magazina zajedno sa gospodinom Schröderom. Nismi imali nikakvih problema i imali smo samo pozitivne rezonanse, ali meni je tek kasno sijevnulo u glavu zašto smo to uradili a princezu nismo pitali. Doduše ona je tad bila vrlo mala, ali ipak se duboko nadam da nam to neče nikad zamjeriti. Mi imamo učuvane sve te časopise i ona ih je već nekoliko puta pregledala ali nije komentarisala ( tipično za moju princezu). Eh zato kada su skoro došli da nas pitaju dali bi pristali da o nama režiraju film, mi smo rekli dođite za 3-4 godine kad princeza bude punoljetna pa nju pitajte. Ipak je to njen život, jer bez princeze bi naš život bio tako svakodnevan, ja bi možda putovala po svijetu a možda čak izgradila karijeru  :Cool:  . Ne bi svaki dan gledala u nebo da vidim jeli vedro hoćeli se moći zvijezde gledati ili će princeza ići uplakana u krevet zato što je oblačno. Ne bih napamet znala koji sir ima "jaki" miris a koji može proći njeno budno oko i nosić, i dalje bih spokojno sjedila za stolom i mješala šećer u svojoj kavi a ne ustajala i krišom to radila u zadnjem kutu svoje kuhinje jer ne bih imala nikoga pored sebe kome bi se tad vrtilo u glavi i najvažnije, ne bi bila mama svojoj čudnovatoj princezi. 
Ovo ne bi baš na brzinu. I nemoj te se ljutiti kad vidite da Davina ima novi post, a nije o princezi. Zato obećavam pišem ,vrlo uskoro ,novosti o princezi.

----------


## Aradija

Davina,
nadam se da će princeza odobriti snimanje filma... biće to divan film kao što je i vaša priča  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

Iako trenutno imam izuzetno malo vremena svakodnevno pogledam ima li ova priča nastavak.
Prekrasna,topla priča prepuna ljubavi  :Heart: 
Jedva čekam nastavak a navijam i  da se jednog dana snimi film s princezom u glavnoj ulozi

----------


## leeloo77

Prekrasno pišeš Davina...i mene si navukla na priču  :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

Davina, 
molim te piši.

----------


## zika

Pozdrav, Davina!

Imaš prekrasan pripovjedački stil. Svakako čuvaj napisano, to zaista ima potencijal romana. 

Kad vidim  da je stigao novi nastavak, čekam trenutak potpunog mira i onda guštam.

----------


## Lili75

*Davina*, čekamo, čekamoo.....nestrpljivo....

----------


## j-la

ja sam tek danas otkrila ovu temu...pročitala sve i isplakala se...sad kao i vi ostali čekam s nestrpljenjem nastavak..
divna životna priča,puna ljubavi,iz koje se mnogo može naučiti  :Heart: ...

----------


## Dalm@

Divno pišeš, Davina!
Iz tvojih postova se prelijeva ljubav...

 :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

Nestrpljivo cekam nastavak... :Heart:

----------


## martta

kako nam je jedino ova tema aktivna, ovdje ću reći kako sam primjetila da je nekako tiho na ovom podforumu.  dugo nije bilo novih posvojenja   :Sad:    sretnih vijesti. 
pa niti novih čekalica se nije prijavilo???

----------


## strategija

Naletila i ja na temu i u jednom dahu je pročitala  :Heart:

----------


## Shadow2

Iscekujemo s nestrpljenjem nastavak Vaseg " la vita e bella" :Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

I ja redovito čitam ovaj "roman". Princezi puno pusa  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sonči

Prekrasno pišete!
A princezi jedan veliki  :Kiss: !

----------


## Davina

martta i meni je zaista žao što je na ovome forumu u posljednje vrijeme tako tiho. Ja se samo nadam da je to zatišje pred buru i da će nam uskoro nove mame pisati. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Davina

Meni je princezino posvojenje bilo nešto, što se samo po sebi podrazumijevalo. Nikad taj vid roditeljstva nisam smatrala nečim posebnim. Mi smo princezu smatrali ( i naravno smatramo) kao našu kćer, samo što smo do nje došli posvojenjem a ne rođenjem. Za nas je samo u tome bila razlika. Nisam se nikad ustručavala da kazem da je ona posvojena, samo sam ja htjela biti ta, koja če odlučivati kad i kome reći. Izpočetka sam odmah otvrene karte stavljala na stol i nije mi to predstavljalo nikakav problem. S vremenom kad sam vidjela da su ljudi puni predrasuda, nisam svugdje ni uvijek govorila kako smo došli do svog roditeljstva, ali kako rekoh ne zbog toga što mi je to neugodno, nego više iz razloga gore pomenutih.
Neznam šta mi je bilo gore, kad bi ljudi gledali na princezu kao na nešto jadno i bespomoćno ili kad bi mene i mog muža smatrali narodnim herojima kako smo eto, učinili dobro djelo i "spasili" princezu, a u stvarnosti ona"spasila" nas, sa svojom neizmjernoj ljubavi. 
Ali tako ohladno kao na posvojenje nisam gledala i na princezin hendikep koji je iz dana u dan bio očigledniji. Sve rijeđe sam slušala kako će se to izrasti, kako joj treba vremena i kako će sve doći na svoje mjesto. 
Princeza me najviše podsječala na biser u školjci koja je samo malo otvorena tek toliko da se vidi biser u njoj i do bisera možeš doći samo ako školjku polomiš. Ta se "školjka" s vremena na vrijeme sama otvarala, ali to bi najčešče bilo kad bi bila sama sa mnom ili tatom. Kad bi neko drugi bio prisutan "školjka" je bila čvrsto zatvorena da se čak ni biser nije vidio. Doma smo imali sve više zabrana i dozvola, samo što bih ja pomislila sad baš sve znam šta je kod princeze zabranjeno a šta dozvoljeno, na vidjelo dana bi izbivalo nešto novo. Ne ,nije bila stvar vaspitanja ,to je bilo nešto jače i od nas i od našeg vaspitanja pa čak i od same princeze. 
Mene su proganjali novi strahovi jer je pred nama bila skorašnja promjena škole (ovdje je osnovna škola samo četiri godine). Uvijek iste misli, hoće li novi učitelji i novi drugari princezu prihvatiti takvu kakva je, hoćemo li opet imati sreću sa učiteljicama kao u osnovnoj školi i na kraju kako će princeza podnijeti tu promjenu jer su joj promjene inače bile trn u oku. 
Često sam i sama razmišljala dali su ti godinu i pol koliko je bila bez nas,o kojoj mi nismo ništa znali, ostavila na nju velike posljedice ili je u pitanju nešto drugo. Kad god bi se princeza razbolila i mi završili u bolnici uvijek bi bilo, ako ne prvo onda drugo pitanje dali neko u obitelji boluje od toga. Bio to neurodermitis, astma i ostalo, a u bolnici su nam potvrdili da je bolest krvnogsustava od koje ona boluje naslijedna. Dok smo jednom po zna koji put boravile u bolnici, s nama su ležali majka i sin koji je bolovao lakši oblik leukemije i bili su na pripremama za presadživanje koštane srži koju mu je trebala da donira majka jer su imali sreću u nesreći da se njegova krv podudarala s majčinim. Ja sam bila zahvalna Bogu na mojoj princezi i na njenome "zdravlju",jer kad sam vidjela po bolnicama s čime se sve drugi roditelji i djeca bore pomislila sam mi smo ipak imali sreću. Ali od toga dana nisam imala više mira, ubijala me ta pomisao da nedaj bože se princezi nešto slično desi mi njoj nebi smo mogli pomoći. Moram da kažem da sam ja uživoti inače vrlo pozitivna osoba i sve probleme koji dođu pokušavam smireno i staloženo da riješim, bez panike. Zato je i mene samu iznenadila to ,kako mogu JA da se osječam bezpomoćno. 
Sve to je u meni probudilo želju da nešto više saznam o princezinoj prvoj godini i o njenoj bološkoj obitelji. Razmišljala sam dugo dali i odakle da krenem. Naravno od centra. Nazvala sam i pitala dali mogu razgovarati sa gospodinom koji je odradio naše posvojenje. Imala sam sreću, on je još uvijek radio tu. Bio je jako ljubazan na telefon, ja sam mu objasnila o čemu se radi  i pitala za savjet. Imala sam osječaj da se nijedne sekunde nije iznenadio kad sam mu ja opisala princezu. Rekao je da će on vidjeti šta može za nas uraditi i da mu se javim za koji dan. Naravno nestrpljiva kakva sam ,nisam čekala koji dan, več sam nazvala odmah sutradan. Gospodin nam je rekao da sve podatke o biološkoj obitelji može samo princeza saznati kad bude punoljetna da nam on nesmije ništa reći i ako sve zna, ali pošto se radi o dječijem zdravlju, on če nam samo odati da princeza ima mlađu sestru koja je isto posvojena i da če nam toliko izaći u susret dati toj obitelji naš broj telefona i adresu pa ako oni žele mogu stupiti s nama u kontakt. Ja sam bila tako sretna. Svaki zvuk telefona mi je tjerao adrenalin kroz vene. Niko nas nije nazvao, ni tu sedmicu ni sljedeću ni :Crying or Very sad: ... Ja sam ponovo nazvala gospodina u centar. On mi je rekao da je ta obitelj poručila da ne žele kontakt ,ali da če uzeti našu adressu, možda im zatreba kad njihova princeza poraste.....ja ponekad i dan danas zadrhtim kad telefon zazvoni.
Ali život ide dalje. Princeza dolazi iz škole i po koji put za tih nekoliko godina donosi poziv za razgovor kod školskog psihologa. Ah ja, u školi imaju novoga psihologa pošto je stari tj. stara otišla na porodiljsko, pa naravno moraju da nas upoznaju. Pomislih -razgovor- od kad nisam ,možda sam i poželila  :Cool: .   Na pozivnici piše, razgovor samo za roditelje, princeza netreba biti prisutna. Bilo mi je malo čudno jer je to bilo prvi put da idemo sami, stara psihologica je uvijek davala značaja da princeza bude prisutna i da zna očemu se radi. Princeza je završila kod Stefanie a mi smo otišli na razgovor.

----------


## pretorija

odavno nisam citala nesto ovako lijepo :Love:

----------


## špelkica

Davina, potpuno te razumijem kad pišeš o nasljednim bolestima i biološkoj obitelji. I mene nekad muče takvi strahovi. Imam podatke o njima, ali ne bi stupila u kontakt s njima, to je njegovo pravo da li želi.

----------


## Aradija

Davina divan post kao i uvek  :Heart:  

U Srbiji kako sam ja čula biološka braća i sestre najčešće usvajaju zajedno a ako to nije slučaj roditelji moraju da dopuste kontakt izmedju njih. Nisam sigurna da li je tako jer mene nije zanimalo, moj sin nema biološke braće niti sestara. Ali sam to čula od jedne poznanice čiji sin ima biološkog brata koji je usvojen u drugoj porodici, centar za socijalni rad je dao telefone jednim i drugim roditeljima kako bi se povezali da bi se biološka braća vidjala. Moja poznanica je imala želju da njen sin vidja biološkog brata. Medjutim drugi roditelji su sve njene pozive odbijali, nisu rekli da neće ali uvek imaju neke obaveze ili slično. Rekla mi je da ona može da kontaktira centar i da oni mogu da nateraju usvojitelje da dovedu dete na susret (neka slična moć kao kod razvoda bračnih parova). Ali ona nije htela to da učini jer joj se činilo da ako roditelji ne prepoznaju pravi interes u vidjanju biološke braće, i ako moraju da budu naterani na taj susret to će se odraziti na dalje odnose braće... Tako da je pokušavala lepim, da ih povremeno poziva, predlaže susrete i nada se da će promeniti svoj stav. Ovo sam vam napisala kao ideju da proverite kakvi su zakoni u Bosni u tom pogledu, možda su i izmenjeni u medjuvremenu u odnosu kada ste zvali...

----------


## Davina

špelkice ni ja nisam htjela kontak sa biološkim roditeljima, samo sam htjela da saznam nešto više o njima radi princezinog zdravlja


Aradija, naše kćerke se nisu mogle posvojiti zajedno jer kad smo mi posvajali princezu sestra nije bila ni rođena.  Ja sam zaželjela da se one upoznaju i imaju kontakt, pošto to roditelji nisu htjeli prihvatila sam tako kako je i poštujem njihovu želju, nikad nebih nikog silila na nešto što ne želi.

----------


## špelkica

I kod nas u Hr mogu se posvajati braća i sestre, ali samo ako je to u interesu djeteta. Sjećam se jednog slučaja gdje su bili posvojeni razdvojeno, iako je posvojiteljica jednog djeteta htjela posvojit i drugo.

----------


## martta

znam slučaj 3 brata koji su posvojeni zasebno. centar je to ocijenio kao dobro za njih, ali sve obitelji se znaju i međusobno druže. 
čini mi se da je bio razlog što djeca traže veliku pažnju 24 sata, pa čak i ti posvojitelji se slažu da je dobro da su ih razdvojili da im se mogu u potpunosti posvetiti kako bi se iz njih mogao izvući njihov maximum (roditelji su blago zaostali, koliko sam shvatila), a za dječju dobrobit za cijeli život.

----------


## mamma san

davina, piši

----------


## Shadow2

Da Davina,s nestrpljenjem te ocekujemo..ujutro cim se probudim,prvo upalim komp da provjerim jesi sta pisala..i tek onda krenem s svim ostalim...pocevsi od higjenskih stvari :Smile:

----------


## Jelena

Davina,  :Heart: 
Prekrasno je čitati tvoje postove!

----------


## ljube

Davina, divno pišeš, zanimljivo, emotivno i edukativno.  :Heart: 

Skroz sam se navukla i svaki dan s nestrpljenjem očekujem nastavak priče...

----------


## Sek@

Davina piši kad stigneš. Jedva čekam nastavak  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Ja tu noć prije razgovora nisam uopšte spavala, kao da mi je to bio prvi put da idem negdje na razgovor. Za te tri godine škole bili smo prilično često na razgovorima svih vrsta, od učiteljice preko direktorice do školskog psihologa i uvijek sam znala šta hoče od nas. Da naša princeza nije u "normi" bilo nam je vrlo poznato, i uvijek smo od prilike znali zašto nas pozivaju, i ne samo radi toga što bi nas princeza več uveliko obavijestila, da je opet protestirala za doručkom, sportu isl., da je " pobjegla" iz učionice i otišla na ljuljačku ili na glazbenom urlala jer su je bolile uši od svirke klavira. Ja sam jednostavno obožavala njenu iskrenost u toj mjeri da mi je sutradan bili tako svjedno šta će mi u školi reći jer sam i tako i tako zahvaljujući princezi već znala šta me čeka. Ali ne i tog dana, princeza nije uopšte znala zašto nas zovu i kako rekoh bilo mi je najčudnije da treba da dođemo sami bez princeza. Ja sam imala neki čudan predosječaj koji mi nije dao smiriti se tu noć.
Ja sam taj dan bila tako nesigurna u sebe i mrzila sam taj osječaj. MM mi je išao na nerve jer se nije dao pokolebati i ponašao se najmanje kao da će nam sad školski psiholog reči da je naša princeza dobitnik nobelove nagrade iz matematike, pa nas eto ona pozvala da nam to svečano objavi. Pokušavao je da me smiri i govorio da ona sigurno hoće samo da nas upozna. Tad kad mi je princeza dala poziv i ja sam prvo pomislila da hoće samo da nad upozna, ali sam ubrzo okrenula film unazad i pomislila pa ona je tu već skoro dva mjeseca da joj je bilo do upoznavanja to bi se već dosad dogodilo. Tako da sam sabrala dva i dva i moja stanje se još više pogoršalo. Pred ulazak u njen ured sam uspjela da stavim kiseli osmjeh i da bar malo sebe ohrabrim da nije ništa loše, tad sam opet volila MM jer njemu niko nikad nije mogao da ulije nesigurnost kad se radi o njegovoj princezi. On je bio siguran da ona baš takva kakva je , je perfektna i djelio ljude na one koji vole njegovu princezu i na one koji nisu ljudi. Ipak je ta njegova sigurnost ubrzo prešla na mene i mi smo ušli u njen ured. 
Ta gospođa je odmah dobila prve plus poene kod MM jer je spadala u one koji vole princezu. Rekla nam je da je fascinirana princezom i ona ne želi ništa da promijeni, da je vrlo zadovoljna radom učiteljice i sa nama kao roditeljima. Da vidi da princeza raste ispunjena ljubavlju i da nastavimo je odgajati kao i sad. Moj kiseli osmjeh je postajao sve slađi a kod MM se već nazirao osmjeh pobjednika. Ipak mi nešto nije dalo mira i samo što sam pomislila da je trebam upitati da li nas je samo radi toga zvala, gospođa je nastavila dalje... Ona nas je danas pozvala da nam da adresu od odličnog dječijeg psihijatra da odvedemo princezu na ispitivanje. Da ona već dva mjeseca nju posmatra i da je ona uvjerena da je naša princeza AUTIST.. :Crying or Very sad: ...kišni čovjek....naša princeza....što mlatara rukama..... I broji šibice ili tako nešto......ne nikad....naša princeza autist. Magla pred očima, mržnja, šta ona zna obični školski psiholog. Ja sam mama i ja najbolje znam da nikad za nikad moja princeza nije autist. Stolica na kojoj sjedim hoće da mi izmakne negdje da propadne, stid mi se javlja.... Šta je MM još sa njom razgovarao nisam više čula, oduzela su mi se sva moja čula. Znam samo da je on sam otišao kod Stefanie po princeza a ja sam upalila google, mrzim i google i on laže.....princeza kišni čovjek, ne ne nikad. A baš vani kiša pada. Dolaze tata i princeza kući ja je već čujem kako urla, zašto baš danas kiša pada kad je ona htjela sa tatom da posmatra zvijezde, urla i dalje. Ja mrzim i kišu i kišne ljude i teleskop i zvijezde i školskog psihologa i dječijeg psihijatra i najviše mrzim internet. On mi najviše laže, on mi sve kad ukucam autizam pokazuje osobine moje princeze, al dobar je ne baš sve ima nešto što autisti pokazuju a to nema moja princeza. Eh super sutra zovem kod toga odličnog dječijeg znate več koga, i uzimam termin. A kad kod njega završim onda idem kod školskog psihologa i kažem mu: baš ste se grdno zeznuli, moja princeza.....suze....znam da neću imati šansu da to kažem. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Jurana

Davina, hvala :Heart:

----------


## Tashunica

davina  :Heart:

----------


## Shadow2

Davina :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Kanga

:Heart:

----------


## mamma san

davina <3

----------


## alma_itd

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Davina, divno pišeš, hvala ti na novom postu

----------


## eris

Bože!   :Sad:

----------


## Sek@

Davina  :Heart:  :Love: 
Prekrasna priča, prekrasna djevojčica, prekrasni roditelji.  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Gabi25

I ja sam se navukla, Davina :Heart:

----------


## sara38

> I ja sam se navukla, Davina


I ja isto!

----------


## Bodulica

evo još jedne navučene  :Smile:

----------


## Snekica

I još jedne...  :Zaljubljen:  princeza je zakon!

----------


## Cocolina

i još jedna navučena  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pretorija

:Love:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Kiki586

Princeza je zakon  :Heart:  A ima i divne roditelje... 

Koliko krasnih lekcija o roditeljstvu i ljubavi ima u tvojoj priči Davina, hvala   :Heart:

----------


## mimi81

Čista ljubav...

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Davina, ti si me natjerala da se uopće registriram na ovom forumu. Od početka čitam tvoju priču i proživljavam ju. Prije otprilike godinu dana jedna moja draga prijateljica čula je u vrtiću istu dijagnozu za svoga sina. Ja tog dječaka jako volim i znala sam da je drugačiji, ali autizam mi nikad nije padao na pamet. I da, internet je u tom trenutku prokletstvo...voli ponavljati iste pokrete, vrtjeti kotače na autićima, zagleda se u tv i ne odgovara na pitanja, hipersenzibilan je, asocijalan, ne želi sudjelovati u društvenim aktivnostima, tj. igri s drugom djecom, smetaju mu zvukovi, jede samo jako usitnjenu hranu...Sve što sam tada rekla svojoj prijateljici bilo je:" Mi ćemo ga i dalje voljeti najviše na svijetu, uživati u njegovim zagrljajima i izljevima osjećajnosti." Nakon godinu dana mogu reći da je to danas drugo dijete. Promijenili su način odgoja i način igre. Forsiraju druženje s drugom djecom i potiču njegovu samostalnost. Tete u vrtiću primjećuju napredak. Za to dijete danas se ne bi reklo da je autistično. 

Ja sam od početka tvoje priče shvatila o čemu se radi, samo mi nije bilo jasno kako to da u jednoj Njemačkoj nitko to nije shvatio do djetetove desete godine. Je li moguće da su znali, a nisu vam rekli prije? Ovaj dječak je imao samo 3,5 godine kada je psihologinja zvala roditelje na razgovor.

Davina, hvala ti na ovoj priči i na svemu što ćeš još napisati. Pomoći ćeš mnogim ljudima, vjeruj mi! A kad po vama snime film, bit ćete popularniji od Angeline i Brada Pitta.  :Smile:

----------


## Water

Davina, prekrasno si sve napisala, tvoja priča je stvarno posebna kao i tvoja princeza  :Heart: .

Piši nam još.

----------


## Davina

Zora dubrovačka samo  da ti odgovorim: Problem je bio što je princeza imala dijagnozu Deprivacijski Sindrom (domski sindrom, hospitalizam) koji ima dosta sličnih osobina kao autizam. Npr. izbjegavanje pogleda, teškoće kod hranjenja, loša socijalna interakcija itd. itd. Pa su tako i,kako ti kažeš  :Smile:  i u jednoj njemačkoj pogriješili. I mi smo čim smo dobili pravu dijagnozu stupili u akciju sa terapijama ali ja danas ne mogu reči da se na mojoj kćeri ne vidi da je autistična. Ali uprkos svemu ona je jedno divno dijete koje se samo poželjeti može. Drago mi je za tvoju prijateljicu da mali napreduje.

----------


## Jelena

Davina, hvala. 
Ja nemam iluzija da su u Njemackoj bolji dijagnosticari. Imaju bolju opremu, al za pacijente nemaju vremena. Ima prednosti i nedostataka.

----------


## Dugoselka

:Heart:

----------


## martta

moja prijateljica ima dječaka  koji je "drugačiji" i od vrtićkih dana ga vodi na puno pregleda i testiranja, utvrđen je ADHD ali i najvišem stupnju, a prije toga je na puno toga išao kako bi se isključile neke druge sumnje, među kojima je bio i autizam. 
tako da je i meni neobično kako da tako dugo nisu je poslali na testiranje za autizam. 

davina, tvoja priča je doista "drugačija"...
hvala ti što si je podijelila sa nama.

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Davina, piši nam piši! Uživamo u tvojoj priči kao u najboljem i najnapetijem romanu, samo ovdje ima više ljubavi nego u svim romanima svijeta. Ovako nešto može napisati samo život!

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Sančica i Miss July - možete li nam javiti kako su završile vaše priče. Dosta je već vremena prošlo od vaših postova i mislim da bi nam svima bilo korisno čuti vaše iskustvo - bilo ono pozitivno ili negativno.

----------


## mamma san

davina, predugo te nema....

----------


## Davina

Evo me tu sam :Smile: 

Uspjeli smo po ko zna koji put princezu da smirimo i ako nije mogla tu veče da posmatra zvijezde. Dogovorili smo se da večeras i ako je radni dan može ostati malo duže budna i da če mo se svi zajedno igrati čovječe ne ljuti se. To je bila jedna omiljena princezina igra, samo što smo mi tu igru malo "prekrojili". Princeza nikad nije podnosila kad bi  igru izgubila ,u početku su to bile suze  koje su se kasnije pretvarale u suze krokodilske i toliko bi plakala da je nas bilo ponekad strah uopšte se sa njom igrati društveni igara. A s druge strane princezu pustiti uvijek da pobijedi nije isto bilo nikakvo riješenje tj. nebi bilo pedagoški korektno. Tako sam se ja dosjetila da sve igre pa tako i čovječe ne ljuti se malo "prekrojim". Mi bi smo se unaprijed dogovori ko če taj put  biti pobjednik, i taj "sretni dobitnik"se nije smjeo izbacivati tako da je imao veće šanse da pobijedi a kad bi " zagustilo" mogao je čak da zaželi šestice koje su stizale samo kad se zažmiri.Kad bi princeza bila gubitnik tj. nije bila na redu da pobijedi nije tad to teško podnosila. Mjenjali smo se u pobjedama tj. gubitcima to je jedan put bila princeza pa mama pa tata pa opet u krug. Princezinom budnom oku nikad nije promaklo ko je sad na redu da pobijedi, tu veče sam ja bila na redu. Uhvatila sam samu sebe kako tu veče neprestano posmatram princezu i tražim neke "znakove",a moja princeza ista kakva je bila i juče i prošle sedmice i prošle godine i prvi dan, slatka i mila i jednostavno savršena. 
Kad je princeza zaspala ja i MM smo još dugo razgovarali, njega nije nimalo današnja vijest potresla. Kao i uvijek njegov odgovor je bio šta je tu je, idemo dalje. I mene je po prvi put obuhvatio neki čudni mir. Tu noć mi je bilo tako jasno da smo dobili odgovor,na pitanje,  šta je sa našom princezom, zašto je tako drugačija. Poslije skoro deset godina pronašli smo zadnji dio naše slagalice. Unatoč svemu, naša "slika" je bila gotova i lijepo je izgledala.
Sutradan sam prvo nazvala našeg pedijatra da njega pitam za mišljenje. Nisam očekivala da če mi reći da se nebrinem da možda to nije tako, a nisam ni htjela. Jednostavno sam vratila film u nazad i prihvatila činjenicu. Odjednom mi je bilo jasno zašto je urlala u avionu prije deset godina, zašto su joj važni rituali, zašto nije volila kreme, zašto je bila tako teška na hranjenju, zašto je nepoznati nisu smjeli dodirivati zašto........zašto, zato što je princeza autist. Pedijatar nam je rekao da možemo isti dan doći. Naš razgovor je dugo trajalo, on je priznao da je pogriješio u njenoj prvoj dijagnozi deprivacijski sindrom. Rekao je da ta dijagnoza nije trebala stajati, jer je princeza unatoč svemu bila jako emocionalno stabilna. Ali da smo i mi pogriješili da ga nismo osvemu obavijestili npr.  da je toliko fanatična  za svemir, da stalno ponavlja rečenice ( kad ja npr. kažem A idi peri ruke, ona prvo kaže A idi peri ruke pa tek ode da ih pere isl.), da prije spavanja slaže igračke u jedan red , da čak i sa mnom radije komunicira pismeno nego usmeno itd itd. Dogovorili smo se da bi najbolje bilo da sa princezom odemo u jedan veliki specijani institut za autizam  i da če mo tu dobiti pravu dijagnozu. Imali smo sreču da je taj insitut udaljen od nas samo stotinu kilometara. Dobili smo od njega uputnicu i adresu.
 Isti dan sam nazvala i poslije kraćeg vremena smo dobili termin. Princezi smo objasnili gdje idemo i zašto, to je baš nije puno tengiralo, njoj je bilo samo važno da ide sa mamom i tatom u veliki grad i da če se voziti vlakom i metroom. Mi inače živimo na selu, pa je to njoj došlo kao ekskurzija. I još je imala sreču da smo termin dobili baš na četvrtak kad princeza ima omrženi sport na rasporedu, to je bilo važno, a gdje idemo i zašto njoj nije igralo ulogu.
Odmah su nam rekli da se pripremimo da če testiranje duže trajati i da če im trebati najmanje tri termina od otprilike po tri do četiri sata. .....Mi smo taj isti dan, poslije četiri i pol sata izašli iz instituta i krenuli prema metrou, a za ruku smo vodili Aspergerovog Autistu koji je neprestano ponavljao metro metro. Nas troje smo bili tako sretni, ja i mm smo se pogledali i u glas zavikali metro metro. Tako čvrsto se držući za ruke smo trčali prema metrou i našem novom životu sa malom kišnom djevojčicom koja je tu veče bila na redu da pobijedi u "čovječe ne ljuti se" . I stvarno čovječe  ne ljuti se , nego napravi ono najbolje od života što ti je dan, jer poslije svakog nevremena opet ogrije sunce, sigurno!

----------


## Jurana

Koja promjena u tako malo vremena!
Stvarno, toliko ste pozitivni da se ni ja ne mogu prestati smiješiti za kompjuterom!

----------


## čokolada

divno te čitati  :Heart:

----------


## Zuska

Predivno  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## Kanga

Predivno  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Kloto

Just perfect <3

----------


## apricot

prvi put vidim ovaj topik; pa gdje sam bila do sada?!
nisam mogla prestati čitati...
nema te knjige ni tog filma koji bi mi ovoliko zadržali pažnju
a bome se ne sjećam ni kad sam se zadnji put ovoliko isplakala

Davina...  :Heart:

----------


## Val

Davina, nastavit ćeš pisat? Jel'da?

 :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

> poslije četiri i pol sata izašli iz instituta i krenuli prema metrou, a za ruku smo vodili Aspergerovog Autistu koji je neprestano ponavljao metro metro. Nas troje smo bili tako sretni,


do tu sam se držala, a onda opet suze...
 :Grin: 
 :Heart:

----------


## ljube

divno, predivno  :Heart: 
čitanje u jednom dahu i potoci suza...

----------


## vissnja

> I stvarno čovječe  ne ljuti se , nego napravi ono najbolje od života što ti je dan, jer poslije svakog nevremena opet ogrije sunce, sigurno!


 :Heart:

----------


## sara38

Mala kišna djevojčica...... prekrasna je.......

----------


## mamma san

> Davina, nastavit ćeš pisat? Jel'da?


Davina, nekako si mi ovaj zadnji post napisala u "the end" stilu.... 
pisat ćeš, zar ne? 

nemoj stati, molim te.

----------


## apricot

Davina, ni slučajno nemoj stati!

Predivno pišeš, predivna ste obitelj, princeza je predivna...

----------


## Peterlin

:Heart:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Naježila sam se, zaista imaš divan pogled na život  :Heart:

----------


## žužy

:Heart:

----------


## Strašna

I ja opet cvilim i tulim....pomješanih emocija...u zadnje vrijeme osjećam se kao okorjeli ovisnik....i to ovisnik o tvojoj priči Davina. I to sam toliko ovisna da ću još jednom zacvilit...."nemoj prestat pisat, molim te..."

"_.....Mi smo taj isti dan, poslije četiri i pol sata izašli iz instituta i krenuli prema metrou, a za ruku smo vodili Aspergerovog Autistu koji je neprestano ponavljao metro metro. Nas troje smo bili tako sretni, ja i mm smo se pogledali i u glas zavikali metro metro. Tako čvrsto se držući za ruke smo trčali prema metrou i našem novom životu sa malom kišnom djevojčicom koja je tu veče bila na redu da pobijedi u "čovječe ne ljuti se" . I stvarno čovječe ne ljuti se , nego napravi ono najbolje od života što ti je dan, jer poslije svakog nevremena opet ogrije sunce, sigurno!_ "
Predobro...kišna djevojčica....princeza...ajme koliko ljubavi  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

Srećom pa sam na poslu i čitam ubrzanim tempom, a nemam vremena pustiti suzu iako mi je u grlu. Kišna djevojčice, odabrala si predivne roditelje, a oni su dobili jednu malu savršenu princezu u svom svijetu!  :Heart: 
Kad bude priča sa nekakvim 'krajem' predlažem da se svi ostali postovi izbrišu i ostane samo priča koju će nemali broj forumaša/ica čitati bez stanke. A ni knjiga nije loš prijedlog  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

pa ja sam mislila zamoliti Divinu da nasm dopusti spajanje njezinih postova u jedan veliki
i da ga stavimo na zaseban topik, Divinina priča

a onda ćemo mi moderatori lijepiti svaki njezin novi post na tu priču i samo dodavati pisana poglavlja tog prekrasnog života

----------


## Peterlin

> pa ja sam mislila zamoliti Divinu da nasm dopusti spajanje njezinih postova u jedan veliki
> i da ga stavimo na zaseban topik, Divinina priča
> 
> a onda ćemo mi moderatori lijepiti svaki njezin novi post na tu priču i samo dodavati pisana poglavlja tog prekrasnog života


To bi bilo super!

----------


## frka

zaljubila sam se u vas troje, majke mi! prekrasno!

----------


## cvijeta73

apri, odlična ideja. šteta da mnogi ni ne znaju za ovaj topik. 

a ovo je drugi korak: 

režiser - oliver nakache, francuz obavezno. 
princeza - mlađa verzija audrey tautou 
davina - ona će sigurno htjeti ovu ulogu 
tata -  ovako ga zamišljam, čvrst, jak, osjećajan, potpora.

a frau j, od kad sam pročitala - ovako zamišljam, helen mirren bez greške.  

malo sam si dala mašti na volju, davina, nadam se da ne zamjeraš  :Love:   :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> apri, odlična ideja. šteta da mnogi ni ne znaju za ovaj topik. 
> 
> a ovo je drugi korak: 
> 
> režiser - oliver nakache, francuz obavezno. 
> princeza - mlađa verzija audrey tautou 
> davina - ona će sigurno htjeti ovu ulogu 
> tata -  ovako ga zamišljam, čvrst, jak, osjećajan, potpora.
> 
> ...


ja od sinoć razmišljam o podjeli glumaca
ali nisam filmski nimalo obrazovana

sviđa mi se tvoja podjela

----------


## apricot

iako je audrey malo prestara već, ha?

aaaaa, sad vidim "mlađa verzija"
da, da, točno takva

----------


## pomikaki

lol cvijeto  :Grin: 

davina, prekrasna priča <3 
no pretpostavljam da i neki epilog slijedi

----------


## Sumskovoce

> apri, odlična ideja. šteta da mnogi ni ne znaju za ovaj topik. 
> 
> a ovo je drugi korak: 
> 
> režiser - oliver nakache, francuz obavezno. 
> princeza - mlađa verzija audrey tautou 
> davina - ona će sigurno htjeti ovu ulogu 
> tata -  ovako ga zamišljam, čvrst, jak, osjećajan, potpora.
> 
> ...


Kako si sjajno složila, jedino tata, ne slažem se s tvojim odabirom, Javier Barden je bolji kanidat http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000849/?ref_=tt_cl_t11

----------


## Davina

Hvala vam drage

Cvijeto legendo :Idea:   da ti pomognem kod podjele uloga, princeza i tata su plavi (prave švabe :Cool: ) a ja sam sušta suprotnost

Apricot slobodno prebacujete kako vam odgovara, kad sam počela pisati nisam se usudila otvarati novi topik jer je ovaj već bio, a kad  sam na dugo i široko pisala bojala sam se da me moderatori ne izbace i kažu idi piši blog :Smile:  a vidim da su nam moderatori strašno ljubazni :Zaljubljen:  znači mogu dalje ovako da pišem

Izvinjavam se svima na svim pravopisnim greškama ponekad me bude stid kad pročitam šta sam napisala, ali mi se u glavi pomiješo i bosanski i hrvatski i njemački  :Embarassed: 

I ja sam juče sama sebe pitala jeli kraj ili nije, ali eto ako vi hočete nije kraj, a bilo bi šteta jer prije dijagnoze smo plivali nekad u mirnim vodama nekad u valovima a poslije dijagnoze smo bili otpuhani na otvoreno more, pa had čovječe sad plivaj kako znaš i umiješ.

----------


## sirius

A nista , neka tatu onda glumi https://www.google.com/search?ei=P2o...54.L7y64_prmiw

----------


## Water

Davina, super  :Klap: 

Ne brini za greške, priča ti je toliko dobra ako i ima grešaka ja ih nisam ni primijetila.

----------


## rossa

> Hvala vam drage
> 
> Cvijeto legendo  da ti pomognem kod podjele uloga, princeza i tata su plavi (prave švabe) a ja sam sušta suprotnost
> 
> Apricot slobodno prebacujete kako vam odgovara, kad sam počela pisati nisam se usudila otvarati novi topik jer je ovaj već bio, a kad  sam na dugo i široko pisala bojala sam se da me moderatori ne izbace i kažu idi piši blog a vidim da su nam moderatori strašno ljubazni znači mogu dalje ovako da pišem
> 
> Izvinjavam se svima na svim pravopisnim greškama ponekad me bude stid kad pročitam šta sam napisala, ali mi se u glavi pomiješo i bosanski i hrvatski i njemački 
> 
> I ja sam juče sama sebe pitala jeli kraj ili nije, ali eto ako vi hočete nije kraj, a bilo bi šteta jer prije dijagnoze smo plivali nekad u mirnim vodama nekad u valovima a poslije dijagnoze smo bili otpuhani na otvoreno more, pa had čovječe sad plivaj kako znaš i umiješ.


ni ja ne želim da ovo bude kraj. tako lijepo pišeš i toliko ljubavi izvire iz svake tvoje rečenica da baš vraća vjeru u ljubav (super mi je onaj dio kad opisuješ kako tvoj muž dijeli ljude u dvije skupine, to me baš nasmijalo) i vjeru u dobre ljude (baš ste imali obje vaše Frau)

----------


## Shadow2

Ma kakvi kraj?! Nemoj nas zalostit..
Molim te pisi..i to svaki dan :Wink: )

----------


## martta

Davina, hvala ti na ovoj priči o bezuvjetnoj ljubavi...

----------


## čokolada

Davina, kakav kraj te spopao? Vidiš kakvu si pomutnju izazvala!  :Zaljubljen: 

Cvijeta, nema tog holivudskog filma koji može dočarati ovo pismo. Ovo ide iza ponoći u ciklusu manje poznatih kinematografija, s no name glumcima, možda i naturščicima.

----------


## Val

Davina, samo ti nastavi!  :Heart:  

I sve čekam hoće li netko predložit najpoznatiji par (boja kosa odgovara), a ono Čokolada dođe s no name idejom. Ihhhh  :Wink:

----------


## n.grace

Davina, zaista predivno pišeš i nemoj prestati  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> I sve čekam hoće li netko predložit najpoznatiji par (boja kosa odgovara),


neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## bijelko

prekrasna priča  :Heart:

----------


## sasa

ja bih da ona glumica iz La vie d'Adele glumi princezu.http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2650819/?ref_=tt_ov_st
a učiteljica Susan Sarandon.
Prekrasno pišeš Davina!

----------


## Marija

Davina, hvala na prekrasnoj priči  :Heart:  ljubav i prihvaćanje izbija iz svake rečenice.

A glumci, eh ja bih Cvijetinu podjelu uloga, ali ovog tatu

----------


## apricot

a vidi ih!
Davina, reci im da se casting radi na Rodinom forumu

----------


## Val

> neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


hi hi hi...njušim još jednu neobožavateljicu.

----------


## vikki

Davina, i ja pratim tvoju priču otpočetka i jedva čekam svaki novi nastavak  :Heart: . 
Ono što mi je divno u tvom pripovijedanju (nastranu pravopis, gramatika i ostale jezične kategorije, ovdje se radi o *priči* i* pripovijedanju*) je njegova smirenost, prividna jednostavnost, savršeno dozirana ironija i ono najvažnije - odnos prema životu. Tek sam nakon nekoliko nastavaka shvatila da me tvoje pričanje podsjeća na stil najboljih bosanskih pripovjedača (i na moga najdražeg pisca s ovih prostora, Andrića). Ono što vam je zajedničko upravo je to shvaćanje života (koje ima veze s prostorom s kojega dolaziš), a iz njega proizlazi i tvoj stil koji nas koji čitamo jednostavno prikuje za tekst.

Zanima me (možda je već netko pitao), pamtiš li sve te detalje iz priča koje si s nama podijelila ili si ih zapisivala dok je tvoja princeza odrastala.

I hvala ti na priči  :Heart:

----------


## martta

Draga Davina, noćas sam sanjala tvoju princezu. Toliko me je dirnula tvoja priča i pripovjedanje...
Bila je krasna smeđokosa i smeđooka djevojčica, iako si ti rekla kako je ona plavušica, i tako se sretno smijala ... a ja pomislila "stvarno, sretno dijete, baš kako ju je Davina opisala!"   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Jelena

Potpis na vikki. I ja sam se pitala je l imas kakav dnevnik kao podlogu. 

Kad smo vec kod filma, neovisno o mojim neskrivenim simpatijama prema Njemackoj, samo drzim fige da ne bude njemacka produkcija. Barem da bude malko miješana s nekim za film talentiranijim narodom.

----------


## vikki

> Kad smo vec kod filma, neovisno o mojim neskrivenim simpatijama prema Njemackoj, samo drzim fige da ne bude njemacka produkcija. Barem da bude malko miješana s nekim za film talentiranijim narodom.


X!  :Grin:

----------


## Lili75

> Davina, i ja pratim tvoju priču otpočetka i jedva čekam svaki novi nastavak . 
> Ono što mi je divno u tvom pripovijedanju (nastranu pravopis, gramatika i ostale jezične kategorije, ovdje se radi o *priči* i* pripovijedanju*) je njegova smirenost, prividna jednostavnost, savršeno dozirana ironija i ono najvažnije - odnos prema životu. Tek sam nakon nekoliko nastavaka shvatila da me tvoje pričanje podsjeća na stil najboljih bosanskih pripovjedača (i na moga najdražeg pisca s ovih prostora, Andrića). *Ono što vam je zajedničko upravo je to shvaćanje života (koje ima veze s prostorom s kojega dolaziš)*, a iz njega proizlazi i tvoj stil koji nas koji čitamo jednostavno prikuje za tekst.
> 
> Zanima me (možda je već netko pitao), pamtiš li sve te detalje iz priča koje si s nama podijelila ili si ih zapisivala dok je tvoja princeza odrastala.
> 
> I hvala ti na priči


X, upravo tako.

*Davina* zemljakinjo, nastavi nam pisati. Bože mili kako smo svi zavoljeli tvoju princezu i cijelu vašu obitelj!

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

kad se god digne tema ja se poveselim novom Davinom postu
ajmo završiti knjigu pa ćemo onda pisati scenarij :Smile:

----------


## Lili75

ja bih obavezno francusku produkciju,oni znaju onako emocije prenijeti na platno-nekako stvarno, istinski...

----------


## Lili75

tako je hoćemo nastavak.....piši Davina, piši nam....

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Ja sam otpočetka princezu zamišljala kao plavušu. Zašto? Zato što su u mojoj mašti sve princeze plavuše.  :Smile: 

Davina, piši! Spasi nas ovisnike o tvom pripovijedanju! Inače, čitanje mi je posao i tjedno pročitam 2 do 3 knjige, ali rijetko kad me neko štivo ovako obuzme.

----------


## Davina

Nebrinite se za produkciju, bez obzira gdje živim i kojim jezikom pričam moje srce ipak kuca na bosanski :Zaljubljen: 

I da odgovorim na pitanje: i ako me sječanje dobro služi :Smile: , ipak sam ove redove prepisivala iz moga dnevnika kojeg pišem kako smo se odlučili na posvojenje, a ujedno ostavljam za princezu tragove života.

Obečavam pisat ću vam još, obečavam. 

I hvala na komplimentima, vi ste mene postidile :Embarassed:

----------


## j-la

davina  :Zaljubljen: !

----------


## Mojca

Tulim... 
Pukla sam na novi teleskop. Do te mjere da sam morala sam prestati čitati, prošetati i smiriti se... 
Sunčica draga kišna...  :Heart:  

I ja sam tek otkrila ovaj topic... jučer mi ga Zuska spomenula... a već tjednima jedva stižem do foruma... je, rekla mi je da je dirljiva tema, da divno pišeš... ali ni u snu se nisam nadala ovolikoj ljepoti. Predivno, bez riječi sam. Suze idu... ne prestaju, srcu mi tijesno u grudima.

Čekam novi nastavak.  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Bravo, Vikki, upravo sam isto i ja pomislila! Bosanska duša ima tu mirnoću i prihvaćanje života onakvim kakav on jest, a baš to daje ovom dnevniku ljepotu.

----------


## martta

> Bravo, Vikki, upravo sam isto i ja pomislila! Bosanska duša ima tu mirnoću i prihvaćanje života onakvim kakav on jest, a baš to daje ovom dnevniku ljepotu.


X da, bosanska duša ima tu mirnoću prihvaćanja života kakav god on je... 
mene je Davinino pisanje podsjetilo na pisanje Julijane Matanović (ah, opet Bosanka  :Smile:  ali i Slavonka) upravo ta mirnoća u opisivanja života me i privukla Julijaninim knjigama koje "progutam" kada krenem čitati.

----------


## apricot

evo, Davininu cijelu priču sam iskopirala na novi topik:

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84479-D...%A1nu-princezu

----------


## rossa

> evo, Davininu cijelu priču sam iskopirala na novi topik:
> 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/84479-D...%A1nu-princezu


odabrala si predivan naslov

----------


## nela

_Život nije ono što smo proživjeli,  već ono čega se sjećamo, 
kao i način na koji se sjećamo 
da bismo ga pripovijedali._
_(G.G. Marquez,  Živjeti da bi se pripovijedalo)_

I ja s nestrpljenjem čekam nove nastavke ove divne priče, Davina  :Heart:

----------


## mona

I ja pratim ovu pricu
Isla sam ju ponovo procitati u komadu na novom topicu i skuzila sam da fali jedan post od 30.12.
Pa apricot molila bi te da ga ubacis

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## apricot

jesam
nadam se da nema još takvih propusta

----------


## mona

Budemo ti ponovo šapnuli.pa ces  popraviti  :Wink: 

Sent from my GT-I8190N using Tapatalk

----------


## mamma san

Davina, one začatavaju (gdje ste moderatorice  :Smile:  )... a neki strpljivo čekaju nastavak. 

ajde, piši.

----------


## cvijeta73

> a neki *strpljivo* čekaju nastavak.


i, onda u nastavku - ajde, piši  :lool:

----------


## Jelena

Sad ne kužim, hoće li Davina na topicu od Apricot dalje pisati, a mi ovdje suze puštati ili ne smijemo nigdje suze puštati i navijati "strpljivo" da hoćemo nastavak  :Grin: 

Genijalno mi je da, Davina, da si vodila dnevnik. Ako ikad posvojimo, morat ću od prvog dana početi. Samo ne znam što se broji pod prvi dan, poslano pismo namjere, procjena posvajatelja, prvi poziv, prvi dobitni poziv, prvi vikend... Samo, usprkos tome što uživam čitati Selimovića, Dizdara pa i Pamuka i što mi u venama teče pomalo B od BiH, nemam ja taj dar, jedino što pijem tursku kavu, i to polako  :Smile: .

----------


## čokolada

Predlažem da Davina ovdje "ušporko" zalijepi nastavak, mod. ga prebaci na topic "učisto", a svi ovdje slobodno navijaju.

----------


## butterfly_

Davina  :Shy kiss: 
Princeza ima stvarno super roditelje  :Heart:

----------


## Kanga

Ja i na jednom i na drugom topicu _strpljivo_ provjeravam ima li koji novi post od Davine  :Grin: 

Inače, moram priznati da sam si, od kad sam naišla na temu (bio je to onaj post s pogledom Srne i mirisom bebe  :Heart: ), kopirala sve Davinine postove. Davina, nadam se da nećeš zamjeriti... Nisam htjela riskirati da ostanem bez tog dragocjenog podsjetnika na ljepotu ljubavi i života, ako se, ne daj Bože, nešto dogodi Rodinom forumu  :Embarassed:

----------


## Cocolina

predivno  :Heart:  :Klap:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Predlažem da Davina ovdje "ušporko" zalijepi nastavak, mod. ga prebaci na topic "učisto", a svi ovdje slobodno navijaju.


e, ovako bih i ja.

oprostite što bogohulim, ali  što se tiče nastavka, jel uopće ima nastavak? il se nastavak tek treba dogoditi? jesmo li možda došli do sadašnjosti? ili? 
zadnji post i je nekako kraj prvog djela, kako smo došli do dijagnoze. 

inače, meni dođe da linkam ovaj topik na svaki topik  :lool: 
npr tamo di ona bezobrazna sestra na dječjem odjelu ne podnosi djecu - pa da joj kažem, pa vidi frau j kako je bila divna  s princezom.

----------


## cvijeta73

a pazi mene, kako *smo* došli do dijagnoze :D

----------


## čokolada

:Laughing:  cvijeta!

----------


## Jelena

> e, ovako bih i ja.
> 
> oprostite što bogohulim, ali  što se tiče nastavka, jel uopće ima nastavak? il se nastavak tek treba dogoditi? jesmo li možda došli do sadašnjosti? ili? 
> zadnji post i je nekako kraj prvog djela, kako smo došli do dijagnoze.


U 6. postu od Davine piše: "Ovisnost o meni je dugu dugo trajala, pa čak mogu reći da i danas sa njenih *petnaest* godina nije skroz nestala."

Tako da mislim da ima još. A Davina je u zadnjem postu i obećala još. Ni*smo* pazili na satu  :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Apricot, ako prihvatiš čokoladin prijedlog, koji mi se čini OK, možeš možda napisati u uvodu da je to samo Davinin topic, jer već se srca lome na tom drugom topicu.

----------


## Jelena

Davina, hvala ti još jednom na tvojim super postovima!

----------


## Kanga

Hebate Cvijeto, ti si se pogubila. Princezi je u sadašnjosti 15 godina. A kraj ne može biti samo zato jer je postavljena dijagnoza.  Uostalom, vidiš da i Davina tako misli:



> ako vi hočete  nije kraj, a bilo bi šteta jer prije dijagnoze smo plivali nekad u  mirnim vodama nekad u valovima a poslije dijagnoze smo bili otpuhani na  otvoreno more, pa had čovječe sad plivaj kako znaš i umiješ.

----------


## cvijeta73

dobro, dobro, promaklo mi to  :Grin:

----------


## Kanga

Možda ti je onda i ovo promaklo  :Smile: 




> Cvijeto legendo  da ti pomognem kod podjele uloga, princeza i tata su plavi (prave švabe) a ja sam sušta suprotnost


I ovo:




> Nebrinite se za produkciju, bez obzira gdje živim i kojim jezikom pričam moje srce ipak kuca na bosanski


 :Heart:

----------


## YellowSky

Ja se bunim protiv naslova: Teleskop za kisnu princezu! Ovamo srceparajuci triler, a dijagnoza u naslovu - neeee moze! Lako za mene koja citam od pocetka, i naravno STRPLJIVO cekam nastavak, nije fer prema novima  :Smile:

----------


## Davina

Žene divne ste.
Apricot havala na linku i naslovu :Heart: 
Cvijeto legendo :Laughing: 
Kanga nema problema ja sam ovo i napisala za vas sve.
Jelena, ja sam počela pisati od kad smo počeli da se bavimo mišlju o posvojenju. Pa mi ponešto i danas smiješno kako sam tad razmišljala, kako se ono kaže, život je ono što nam se dešava dok ga mi planiramo :Smile: .
I svima, nemoj te se ljutiti što još nema nastavka, u frci sam sad, a obečanja normalno uvijek ispunjavam.

----------


## apricot

> Ja se bunim protiv naslova: Teleskop za kisnu princezu! Ovamo srceparajuci triler, a dijagnoza u naslovu - neeee moze! Lako za mene koja citam od pocetka, i naravno STRPLJIVO cekam nastavak, nije fer prema novima


bez brige, neće novi prema naslovu skužiti o čemu se radi

----------


## naniluc

Davina, ti si jedna super mama!  :Love: 
Prekrasna priča- čekam nastavak!

----------


## Shadow2

S nestrpljenjem ocekujem nastavak o vasoj predivnoj princezi :Heart:

----------


## tomita

Sestra i ja šećemo neku večer po naselju i u jednom prozoru ugledamo teleskop. 
Treba li napomenuti da smo se obje u isti tren sjetile princeze. 
A do tog trenutka nismo znale da obje čitamo ovu priču. :Heart: 

Slutila sam koja bi mogla biti dijagnoza, jer sam se i sama u životu susrela s djecom aspergerovcima.

----------


## Apsu

Procitala sam ovo sve u jednom dahu.. Pa kakve je predivne roditelje dobila mala princeza  :Smile:

----------


## lisica

Eto, zakasnit ću na posao jer nisam mogla preststi čitati, plačem ko kišna godina, ganuta sam i zahvaljujem dragom Bogu što je i prije Princezinog rođenja izabrao njene prave roditelje  u dalekoj zemlji a opet njenih korijena. I ne mogu prestati plakati, divni ste, svaka čast! <3

----------


## Jelena

> Jelena, ja sam počela pisati od kad smo počeli da se bavimo mišlju o posvojenju. Pa mi ponešto i danas smiješno kako sam tad razmišljala, kako se ono kaže, život je ono što nam se dešava dok ga mi planiramo.


Uf, onda sam već zakasnila  :Smile:  Misao je tu, al je previše amorfna da bih ju pretvorila u tekst. Sigurna sam da ću i dalje imati milijun razloga zašto ne pišem...

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

Kako je sretna ta vaša Princeza što baš vas ima za roditelje  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

Apri, dobra ideja za novi topic, jer s ovim naslovom promakne mnogima kojima bi mogao biti koristan, da ne govorim zanimljiv

ali ja bih ubacila na početku link na ovu temu, jer ovako ispada da Davina priča s imaginarnim sugovornicima na toj drugoj temi  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

Imaš pravo, budem.

----------


## MalaRiba

*Davina*, srce sam ostavila na ekranu, divna priča, predivna! 
Jedva čekam nastavak!!

----------


## coolerica

ama di sam je do sad..ali promijenite naslov, priča je drukčija kad se odmah zna dijagnoza..

----------


## apricot

znaš zato što si pročitala

----------


## coolerica

> znaš zato što si pročitala


pa naravno da sam pročitala. otvorila,pročitala naslov, pomislila "oh,curica s autizmom" i počela čitati priču (koja je prepreprekrasna). Jesam pedagog po struci ali 90% ljudi termin autizam povezuje s kišnim čovjekom. Ma, ništa ne smeta što se zna iz naslova dijagnoza nego,eto, Davina često naglašava koliko je nedostajao taj dio slagalice da slika bude potpuna. Ma,mi smo se zapravo svi možda malo i previše ufurali u ekranizaciju nečijeg života. Mala kišna princeza imala je sreću da nađe takve roditelje, Oskar mami i papi u svim kategorijama.

----------


## apricot

ako mislite da naslov treba mijenjati, nema problema, nije teško izbaciti "kišnu"
nekako mi se činilo kako teleskop uz kišu ipak ublažava očitost  :Smile: 

Davina, reci...

----------


## cvijeta73

ma, ako ćete iskreno, ja sam od početka priče nekako sumnjala da će to biti završni dio slagalice. bez naslova. i još me čudilo, kako je meni laiku to palo na pamet, a svima koji su dolazili u doticaj s princezom, uključujući njenim roditeljima - nije. 
davina je super objasnila taj dio, ne znam sad točno ponoviti - imala je tu "dijagnozu" djeteta koje je posvojeno, i zato nitko nije išao dalje. 

meni je naslov super.

----------


## Zuska

Ja se slažem s Coolericom, naslov odmah daje rješenje i gubi se napetost čitanja.

----------


## Kanga

Meni je naslov lijep iako se slažem da dosta očito upućuje na dijagnozu. Ali i ja sam kao i Cvijeta i bez naslova jako rano imala misli upravo o toj dijagnozi. I ni najmanje mi to nije umanjilo ljepotu priče.

----------


## Mojca

> Meni je naslov lijep iako se slažem da dosta očito upućuje na dijagnozu. Ali i ja sam kao i Cvijeta i bez naslova jako rano imala misli upravo o toj dijagnozi. I ni najmanje mi to nije umanjilo ljepotu priče.


X!

Dodajem da sam u apstinencijskoj krizi...

----------


## coolerica

hahah mi u apstinencijskoj krizi počeli tabore slagati..da se objasnim,ovako ispada da sam napala apricot (koja je moju cicu spasila i koju niko ne smije napadati). pred neki sam dan tek skužila da priča postoji i čim sam ju pročitala sam otvorila ovaj topic (isto prvi put) i moj je komentar dobrim dijelom nastao u žaru produkcije imaginarnog filma kojemu se ovdje slagala glumačka ekipa (iako su ti postovi možda i stariji,uopće nisam gledala datume..). Kao, uloge smo podijelili sad poradimo na naslovu i krenimo u Holywood.  NHF apri <3

----------


## apricot

daj šuti, ja si sad mislim koja je tvoja sisa bila  :sherlock:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

ma briga me za naslov i vaše sise 
svaki put kad se tema digne ja očekujem novi nastavak, samo me cimate :oklagija:

----------


## Mojca

Lol!!

----------


## Lidali

Uživila sam se gotovo ovisnički k'o u najbolji roman  :kokice: 




> ma briga me za naslov i vaše sise 
> svaki put kad se tema digne ja očekujem novi nastavak, samo me cimate


*X*

Davina  :Naklon:  u svakom smislu!!!!!

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## martta

Davina, hvala ti na nastavku priče...
kada sada pišeš, doista, nakon dijagnoze, puno toga princezinog dolazi "na svoje mjesto" 
danas je dan oboljelih od autizma, i u dnevniku je jedna mama rekla da je dala otkaz kako bi bila uz sina i sve ostale mame su pričale koliko je nerazumjevanja i na koliko poteškoća nailaze.

----------


## Val

hvala ti na nastavku priče o"našoj" princezi!  :Heart:

----------


## Zuska

Hvala na nastavku. Sretan princezin dan!

----------


## Shadow2

:Heart:

----------


## Teica

:Heart:

----------


## Apsu

Draga Davina, pročitala sam nedavno vašu priču od početka, u dahu .. da sam naletila prije i da sam morala čitati nastavak po nastavak poludila bi  :Smile:  Toliko si dobar pisac i prekrasna majka! Hvala na nastavku i pusa prekrasnoj djevojčici!

----------


## Sek@

Davina  :Heart:  :Love:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Very Happy:  nastavak!!! 
 :Heart:

----------


## Lili75

> nastavak!!!


X.

----------


## pretorija

:Heart:

----------


## žužy

:Heart:

----------


## apricot

aaaaaaaaaa, tko je preselio Davinin post?!

----------


## Lidali

> aaaaaaaaaa, tko je preselio Davinin post?!


Ma da bi čovek reč rekel...  :Klap:

----------


## mamma san

joj Davina, predivno...

a ovo doslovno shvaćanje, do određene dobi imaju skoro sva djeca ...
Moj malac (10g.) učio je hrvatsku povjest i o tome kako su Nikola i Petar Zrinski i Fran Krsto Frankopan bili "pogubljeni" te i te godine.... Lovro je došao totalno zamišljen i pitao me kako su se pogubili... ja mu objašnjavam da su bili ubijeni i tu mi prizna kako je mislio da su se pogubili u šumi i čudio se kako ih još uvijek nisu našli...

----------


## Carmina406

Nakon ove tvoje životne price Davina čovjek nemoze ostati isti. Pomalo sam se i zasramila same sebe čitajući . Imaš snagu,ljubav,strpljenje...sve. Hvala ti sto si podjelila vaš život sa nama


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow2

:Davina kad ce nastavak? Cekam nestrpljivo :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mamma san

i ja isto isčekujem i bojim se da davina misli da je ne pratimo... jer komentiramo ovdje.  :Undecided: 

davina, piši.

----------


## spajalica

mamma san, pa zadnji post je napisala ovdje, dakle prati ona, samo zena ima zivot, pa ne stigne mozda.

----------


## Jurana

Hoćeš reći da mi, koje stalno škicamo ovdje, nemamo život?  :Razz:   :Grin:

----------


## spajalica

> Hoćeš reći da mi, koje stalno škicamo ovdje, nemamo život?


 :Teletubbies:

----------


## Davina

Evo me tu sam, nisam ja vas drage moje zaboravila nego eto sve mislim možda ovo poslije dijagnoze nije više vama tako interesantno ali se izgleda varam. Pa eto stiže nastavak.

Mi smo podnijeli zahtjev za školskog asistenta misleći da se samo po sebi podrazumijeva da če mo ga i dobiti. Naš veliki problem u dobijanju odobrenja je bio taj što je princeza već tri i pol godine funkcionisala i bez njega, naravno zahvaljujuči predivnim učiteljicama. I ako je život poslije dijagnoze postao malo lakši ipak su tu i dalje bili prisutni kojekakvi problemi i strahovi. Meni je tad bila najveća briga kako će princeza podnijeti skorašnju promjenu škole sa svim i svačim šta ta promjena donosi. I ako sam u životu jedan veliki optimista ipak su me proganjale misli da u srednjoj školi neće ići sve lako. 
S time ,da princeza funcioniše i bez asistenta, u "centru za integraciju" su nam prvo odobrili asistenta na 10 sata  sedmično, svaki dan po dva sata. Za početak samo toliko, da bi se princeza navikla na tu osobu, pa tako pri promjeni škole imala nekoga "svoga" kojeg če takoreči smjeti ponijeti u novu školu. A kad za pola godine krene u srednju školu dobit če asistenta na puno radno vrijeme. I tako je krenula potraga za asistenta. Tražili smo na sve strane,po kojekakvim organizacijama i udruženjima, dali smo čak i privatni oglas.Veliki problem je bio u satnici, mnogi su nas odbili i zbog toga, jer mislim deset sata sedmično je stvarno bilo malo. Mi smo se odlučili da princeza uvijek prisustvuje razgovoru, jer se ipak radilo o njenome životu. Ne da sam se ja nadala da če mi ona biti od pomoći, ja sam poznavala svoje dijete i znala sam da je neće nijedan asistent ovoga svijeta "omekšati" ili da če mu se nedaj bože nasmijati, ali sam mislila da je tako najbolje da asistent odmah zna u 'šta se upušta".
U institut su nam rekli da autistima sve promjene lakše padaju ako ih na vrijeme na njih pripremimo. Od tada smo mi sve što bi bilo na planu tog dana princezu unaprijed pripremali. Kad bi trebali gosti da dođu mi bi smo njoj navrijeme reci: ko dolazi, kad dolazi i naravno ,na njen zahtjev ,i kad odlazi. Izpočetka nam je teško padalo ,da naše goste kad bi se najavili ,odmah pitamo koliko dugo če ostati, ali sa vremenom smo svima objasnili o čemu se radi i imali su skoro svi puno razumijevanje. Mi nismo mogli da biramo ,autizam je izabrao nas. Jedino što smo mogli ,ili da skrhani plačemo na našoj sudbini ,ili da našu sudbinu izigramo i okrenemo joj se i izplazimo jezik i kažemo: MI smo jači od tebe. Naravno izabrali smo ovo drugo. I samimtime što bi posjete onda prolazile bez većih stresova i za nas i za princezu, mogli smo više da uživamo u njima. Naravno da je bilo i komentara kako smo se promijenili i kako smo sav svoj život poderedili princezi ali ti komentari me nisu ni najmanje dodirivali jer naš život je bio princeza.
Tako bi mi  princezi dan unaprijed reci da sutra dolazi jedna teta koja če je možda odskora pratiti u školi i da treba da bude " ljubazna". Tete su dolazile i odlazile a princeza nije nikad bila " ljubazna". Jednima je ipak deset sata bilo malo a drugima opet i previše kad su vidjele " u šta se upuštaju". I tako poslije nešto dužeg vremena, kad smo mi već izgubili nadu da če mo ikog pronači, javlja se na naš oglas jedna teta koja bi se upustiala u avanturu zvanu naša princeza, i ako mi još nismo nikog našli ona bi došla da se upoznamo i da vidimo dali jedni drugima pašemo. Ja sam je na telefon odmah " upozorila" na samo deset sata, misleći ostaje joj samo još varijanta da joj je dest sata previše sa čudnovatom princezom, i da je najbolje da dođe sutra da mi imamo vremena princezu pripremiti na njenu posjetu. 
Ja sam princezu od prvoga dana vaspitavala  da ljude dijeli samo na ljude i neljude. Meni nije nikad bilo važno ko je koje nacije, koje boje kože, sa kim dijeli svoj krevet i u kojeg boga vjeruje bilo mi je samo važno koliko ljudstva nosi u sebe i ništa više.
Sutradan dolazi teta kojoj su bili deset sata dovoljni. Imala je 60 godina i htjela je da još malo zaradi jer joj je mirovina bila mala. Pripadala je vjerskoj grupi baptista, prepoznala sam to jer baptisti nose uvijek suknje nikad hlače i imaju duge kose često lijepo sapletene, a i ona sama mi je to rekla. Imala je tako divan miran glas mene je odmah opčinila. Da je princeza imala "pogled koji ubija" nije je nimalo iritiralo i iz te žene je izvirala mirnoća. Rekla nam je da ona nema iskustva sa autistima ali je voljna sve naučiti i da se mi nimalo nebrinemo da njoj nesmeta što je princeza totalno ignoriše ona ima dovoljno strpljenja i da če se to sa vremenom sigurno poboljšati. Meni je odmah upalo u oči ( sad bi moja princeza rekla a kako može nešto što se nemože dohvatiti upasti u oči) da ta žena nije ni našta mirisala. Ja istrenirana mojom princezom sam razvila čulo mirisa,na kojem bi mi pozavidio svaki policijski pas. Tete koje su prije dolazile ostavljale su iza sebe oblak kojekavih parfema, a frau D jednostavno nije ninašta mirisala pa čak ni na živo biće. Osim njenoga mirnoga glasa i to joj je bio još jedan plus. Ne da smo mi bili u mogučnosti da biramo ,mi bi smo pristali na frau D kad bih neznam ti ja našto mirisala, ali ovako je bilo bolje. I tako pred sami kraj osnovne škole princeza dobija školskog asistenta frau D. Dogovorili smo se da sutradan upozna sa učiteljicom i da je ona još posavjetuje kako da se ophodi sa princezom. Ja sam se nadala da če se princeza i frau D naviknuti jedna na drugu do završetka školske godine.

----------


## Dalm@

Hvala, Davina, na još jednom prekrasnom postu.

----------


## ArI MaLi

hvala  :Love:

----------


## mamma san

eto ti ga sad. 

PA TKO ĆE DOČEKATI NASTAVAK???

Davina, oduševljava me vaš pristup. I oduševljava me vaša totalno posebna princeza. <3

----------


## apricot

ahahahaha
sanković, ti se navukla ko na seriju, ha?

----------


## mamma san

apri, čitam davinu još od prvog posta...
navučena sam već jako dugo vremena... ona je razlog stalnog klikanja na forum.  :Smile:

----------


## saraya

dakle draga Davina...ovako nešto prelijepo već dugo nisam pročitala i to u jednom dahu....predivna princeza ima predivne roditelje....hvala ti na svakoj tvojoj rečenici :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Shadow2

Davina svaki put :Zaljubljen: 
Jos kad bi stigla pisati svaki dan :Very Happy:  :Heart:

----------


## martta

Davina    :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Davina  :Heart: , kako ti je samo moglo pasti na pamet da nam je dalje nezanimljivo  :Smile: 
Hvala!

----------


## Shadow2

Davina,cekamo..i cekamo :Wink: ))

----------


## Davina

Princeza i njen školski asistent nisu nikako zajedno funkcionisali. Prolazili su dani i dani a od princeze nikakva reakcija, pa čak ni ljutnja ili protest. Ja sam pokušavala nekoliko puta da "doprem" do nje i da mi bar na sekundu otvori svoje srce, ali nije i nije išlo. Mi smo od samoga početka imali poseban vid komunikacije. Dok je bila skroz mala često bi mi donosila slikovnicu i tražila slike koje su odgovarale njenome tadašnjem stanju, kad bi bila sretna nađi bi djevojčicu koja se smije pokaži bi prstom na nju i reci bi svoje ime. Isto tako kad bi bila tužna ili bolesna. Kad je već "porasla " i naučila pisati onda bi ona pisala sve što joj leži na srcu. Meni je dugo vremena trebalo da prihvatim taj vid komunikacije sa svojim djetetom ali kad sam na kraju vidjela da tako brže ,ili ponekad samo tako, mogu doprijeti do nje ja sam to prihvatila. Iz početka smo imali jednu teku u kojoj bi smo razmjenivali svoja mišljenja a danas je to tablet koji imamo i ona i ja. I poslije dijagnoze sam često sa njom komunicirala na taj način i ako sam sve više forsirala da samnom razgovara, što mi je hvala Bogu, sve bolje i bolje uspijevalo. Tako da sam vid pismene komunikacije nekako više upotrebljavala kad "zagusti" i ni na koji drugi način ne ide, kao sa njenim asistentom. 
Sve moje pokušaje razgovora o toj temi ona je ignorisala do boli ,pa tako nije ni reagovala na moje sms- ove ili email-ove. Sva sreća je još bila u tome da je frau D uvijek bila staložena i nije od princeze ništa očekivala. Ali da joj u takoj situaciji i nije bila pomoč i to je bio fakt. Posavjetovala sam se sa učiteljicom i ona me malo smirila i rekla da je na njen zahtjev princeza dozvolila da frau D sjedi do nje i odobrila da je prati na odmor i da zasad budem zadovoljna, da ona misli da princezi treba još vremena i da joj ga moramo dati. Nažalost, poznavajuči najbolje svoje dijete, ja sam znala da princezi ne treba vremena i da tu vrijeme neče ništa promijeniti. Razmišljala sam i o tome da princeza ipak i u srednju školu krene bez asistenta ali na osnovu različitih okolnosti smo odlučili da to ipak ne bih bilo dobro za nju. Iz male seoske osnovne škole sa nešto više od 200 djece, princeza je morala da krene u  veliku "srednju" školu sa više od hiljadu učenika. Mi smo imali u opciji dvije škole jedna je bila u našem selu a druga malo "bolja" je bila u obližnjem gradu. Nažalost nas je gradska škola odbila sa obrazloženjem da oni imaju samo jednog školskog psihologa koji nema iskustva sa autistima, a ni pedagoško osoblje nije spremno na dijete kao što je princeza. Za razliku od gradske škole, škola u našem selu ima tri školska psihologa i iskustva sa autistima jer momentalno imaju tri učenika sa dijagnozom kao i princeza i to sva tri dječaka. Razgovor sa direktorom škole mi je još više pomogao da mi odbijenica od gradske škole ne predstavlja problem. 
Problem je samo bio u asistentu. Odlučili smo se da frau D dolazi ujutro po princezu i da idu zajedno do škole i tako dobiju mogučnost bar na tome kratkome putu budu same njih dvije i da se možda na taj način malo približe, jer u školi je princeza i dalje sve što je bilo potrebno rješavala sa učiteljicom. Princeza je to prihvatila bez protesta, mirno bi izašla  iz doma i krenula pored frau D u školu, poslije nekoliko dana je i dozvolila da joj nosi njenu školsku torbu. Za nas je to bilo kao onda let na mjesec samo obrnuto, mali korak za čovječanstvo ali veliki za čovjeka tj. za čovjeka i ženu, princezine roditelje. Pojavio se tračak nade, na samome kraju školske godine tj. završetka školovanja u osnovnoj školi. Rastanak od frau A  je princeza doživila onako strogo autistično, bolje rečeno misteriozno. Mi smo samo mogli nagadžati kako izgleda u njenome srcu, misterija. A i misterija mi je još bila kako da se odlučim, dali da šest tjedana dok traje ljetno ferje princeza primi posjetu od frau D ili dali je bolje da se nevide i da sve počne iz početka u novoj školskoj godini. Tu odluku nisam morala da donesem sama jer se problem sam po sebi riješio. Prve tri sedmice ferija smo mi imali godišnji i bili u Bosni a zadnje tri je frau D bila kod svoje kćerke 300km udaljenu od nas. Tako da se nisu ni mogle vidjeti. Čitavo ljetnje ferije samo proveli u pripremanju princeze na promjene u njenom životu koje joj pridolaze sa novom školom. Ponekad je bila sa mislima prisutna i pažljivo nas slušala ali nažalost su češče vrata njenoga svijeta bila zatvorena i nije nas mogla mislima pratiti, ali se ni mi nismo predavali.
I tako je došao i taj dan X i jedno teško razdoblje i za nas i za princezu. Princeza je svako jutro protestvovala i plakala da ona neče u tu školu da ide da hoče da se vrati u svoju staru školu. Mi nismo znali šta raditi. Zaželjela sam tad da je princeza opet mala i da ide u vrtić i da je jednostavno izvadim iz vrtića i riješen problem ali to nažalos nije išlo. 
Ipak smo imali sreču da je opet dobila predivnu učiteljicu punu razumijevanja i sa njom smo počeli praviti različite strategije kako da princeza prihvati situaciju. Po prvi put sam vidjela da je i frau D zabrinuta, nije više iz nje izvirala ona njena mirnoča. Kad bi ujutro dolazila po princezu nije bila više onako staložena, nego nekako rastresena. A pomislila sam bilo bi i čudo da u ovakoj situciji i bude smirena. I ako su djeca iz princezinog novoga razreda bili pripremljeni od strane učiteljice, direktora i školskog psihologa, na školsku drugaricu koja ima autizam, ni to nije baš najbolje išlo, poslije više dana  njenoga protestovanja, djeca su izrazila želju da ona ne ide više u njihov razred i da oni hoče da imaju svoj mir. A ni mi ni pedagoško osoblje nismo mogli uzeti gumicu i izbrisati princezu kao pogrešnu riječ, ona je bila tu. Dogovorili smo se sa učiteljicom da kad baš zagusti frau D s njom izađe van i pokuša je smirita a i ujedno drugoj djeci olakša da je nemoraju slušati. Nemajuči drugu ideju mi smo morali pristati na to. 
I nekako se čudo dogodilo. Poslije nekoliko napuštanja razreda, princeza se nekako smirila. Počela je da bolje prati u školi i nije se nervirala za svaku sitnicu, učiteljica je bila sve više zadovoljnija princezinim "napretkom" i pohvalila našu istrajanost na odluci da ipak zadržimo školskog asistenta. Svi su bili zadovoljni osim princeze i njenih roditelja. Princeza nije bila više ona princeza. Ona nije više protestovala i plakala, ona ustvari nije više ništa. Ona se nije više ni smijala ni plakala. Sve manje i manje je jela, jednoga dana je tu egzistencionalnu potrebu totalno zanemarila. Ona nije više ništa jela čak ni palačinke kojim sam je mogla protekli 10 godina uvijek oraspoložiti. 
I jednoga dana je prestala da gleda zvijezde. :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ...danima i danima sam pokušavala sa njom razgovarati, nije uspijevalo. U školi su se svi čudili zašto nisam zadovoljna sa njenim "napretkom" ona nepravi više probleme, vrlo je mirna ,šta ja ustvari hoču. Oni su princezu poznavali nekoliko tjedana, a ja skoro njen cjeli život. I onda kad su skoro sve ladže potonule, pojavilo se malo ostrvce. Jedno jutro pronalazim u svojoj tašni, moju i princezinu staru teku. 
Od toga momenta princeza nema više školskoga asistenta. 
Na granici svoje snage ili iz nekih drugih razloga frau D dolazi na ideju, za loše ponašanje princezu kažnjavati, npr. držanjem za ruku ili pogledom u oči. Onaj ko ne poznaje princezu bi pomislio da to nisu nikakve teške kazne a onaj ko je poznaje,zna zašto od tada princeza ne posmatra zvijezde. Frau D je za kratko vrijeme nažalost dobro upoznala princezu.

----------


## Apsu

Ne , nemoj stat!
 :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Ajme...
 :Love:

----------


## Shadow2

Davina :Heart: 
Moze sutra nastavak? :Embarassed:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## martta

Davina, hvala ti za ovaj nastavak priče. 
doista princeza ima divnu majku

----------


## angelina1505

Davina, sretna je princeza s takvom majkom  :Heart: !

----------


## Sek@

:Heart:  :Heart: Davina  :Heart:  :Heart:  Jedva sam dočekala nastavak tvoje priče a sad ponovno jedva čekam novi nastavak.  :Love:

----------


## mamma san

Ajme Davina....  :Sad:  Znam da će se dobro završiti, ali ipak... 

Molim te, nemoj čekati tjedan dana... prokleto smo sebične u čitanju vašeg iskustva.

----------


## Kanga

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Carmina406

:Heart:   :Love:  


Sent from my RM-914_eu_croatia_419 using Tapatalk

----------


## alga

Draga Davina, hvala ti da sve ovo dijeliš sa nama, ti si jedna zaista divna osoba. Mislila sam da bi nam možda svojim iskustvom mogla malo pojasniti na koji način se čovjek treba ophoditi sa osobom koja ima AS, odnosno koji način je najprihvatljiviji za osobu koja ima Aspergerov, odnosno kada zamisliš svoju princezu, što bi bilo najbolje za nju. Imam konkretnih pitanja ali da prvo pojasnim: 
Neko vrijeme je sa nama živjela osoba koja ima tipične karakteristike Aspergera, SVE ove točke:
 razvojni poremećaj obilježen nesposobnošću razumijevanja kako društveno međudjelovati. Druga su obilježja nespretnost i neusklađeni pokreti, poremećaj društvenog kontakta s ekstremnom egocentričnošću, ograničenim interesima i/ili neuobičajenim zanimacijama, ponavljanim rutinama i ritualima, osobitostima govora i jezika i neverbalnim komunikacijskim problemima. Općenito, djeca s Aspergerovim sindromom pokazuju vrlo malo izraza lica osim ljutnje i žalosti. Mnoga ova djeca imaju izvrsnu memoriju i glazbene talente te ih zanimaju jedno ili dva područja. Mogu nadugo i naširoko razgovarati o omiljenoj stvari, ili ponavljati riječ ili frazu nebrojeno mnogo puta. Djeca s AS sklona su boravku u "vlastitom svijetu" i zaokupljena sobom i svojim rasporedom.

Ta osoba je u mnogo tome ista kao i princeza, na isti način smo komunicirali – mailovima, jer drugačije nije išlo…ma znaš, puno toga što si pisala, prepoznajemo se u tome.

Osoba je punoljetna, i ako takva je i došla u našu obitelj. Nazvat ću je T. Sada je opet išla svojim putem, ali ostali smo u kontaktu. Dok je živjela sa nama, vidjeli smo sve te „drugačije“ osobine, ali nismo znali to imenovati. Osoba je dugo godina živjela u domu. Nama nitko nije rekao da T. ima dijagnozu, niti ne znam da li je ikad itko to primijetio? Ne znam niti da li T. zna da ima poremećaj? Pretpostavljam da zna da nije baš kao drugi, ali ne znam šta je zaista u glavi i kako vidi svijet.
Dakle, cijelo vrijeme dok je T. živjela sa nama, vidjeli smo da je nešto drugačije, ali nismo znali što. To je tako bilo jedan dugi vremenski period.  Jednom sam čitala neki roman, koji nema veze sa temom, ali u tom romanu se pojavljivao sporedni lik (otac od neke prijateljice nekoga lika) koji je bio opisan točno po ovim simptomima, i imao Aspergerov sindrom. U tom liku sam prepoznala T. pa sam išla googlati i ostalo, i zaključila da je to-to. 
Meni je nevjerojatno da u domu to nisu primijetili/dijagnosticirali. Možda jesu ali nam nisu rekli, a možda zaista i nisu marili – T. je mirna osoba, pa nije radila probleme, pa je i moguće da nitko nije išao za tim ili dali krivu dijagnozu, kako već ide, deprivacijski sindromi i slično. (T. je do 15 živjela u domu). Možda su zaista i prešutili, nevjerojatno mi je da se to ne vidi? 
Neznam da li T. zna za to. 
e sada tu dolaze moja pitanja jer nisam sigurna što je bolje za takve osobe: 
Moje pitanje je- ako ne zna, da li treba T. reći što je? Pretpostavljam da vidi da je drugačija od drugih, da li bi pomiglo da zna dijagnozu, da li bi prihvatila to ili je bolje ne suoćiti sa time? Sada je osoba punoljetna, snalazi se, živi ajmo reći samostalno (uvijek si nađe gdje će i kod koga malo stanovati i raditi). Ima li smisla sada po tome dirati?  Da li to T. može pomoći? Da li bi psihički bilo bolje za osobu da zna što je? Da li bi imala kakvu podršku od države? Mislim, to je osoba inače odvojena od roditelja, sada životari sama, pa što ti misliš, kada gledaš svoju princezu, da li je dobro za nju da zna što joj je, ili joj niste rekli? Kako se postavljate prema tome? 
Kod mnogo stvari u ponašanju T. neznam procijeniti da li je to gluma ili je stvarno tako. Obzirom da je T. punoljetna i jako jako pametna- da li neke stvari radi iz koristi, ne znam što je iskreno što nije. Ne znam se postaviti, jer bi za neke stvari najrađe čovjek htio probuditi i reći- hallo, to tako ne ide, to se tako ne radi!!! Ali opet, ne znam u kolikoj mjeri je to iskreno ili ne može drugačije. Ima li smisla to sada ići istraživati? Svi mi što smo još nekako u kontaktu sa T. komuniciramo u rukavicama, isto tako smo naučili što i kako treba (baš zbog teškog prihvaćanja sa strane T. nekih stvari, i zbog BUKVALNOG shvaćanja stvari, a nedajbog poremetiti red i ritam) i dok smo svi oko T. držimo je i dalje u tom zaštićenom svijetu ali ne znam do kada to može tako, odnosno mislim da takva osoba se i može nekako (kao što do sada i radi) probijati sama, ali možda treba nekakva podrška. T. nema obitelj, punoljetna je, ali nekoga bi valjda trebalo biti briga za to? Da li državu ili koga treba biti briga za to? Iskustva?

----------


## Davina

Evo Alga ja ču ti pokušati objasniti stvari sa moje tačke gledišta, sa mojim iskustvom i naravno sa onim naučenim u institutu. Moje mišljenje je da svaka osoba bilo o čemu da se radi ima pravo na istinu. Mi smo princezi od prvoga dana kad smo saznali u kojem grmu leži zec, rekli istinu. 
Skoro svi autisti imaju približno slične odlike, naravno naosnovu kojih i dobiju tu dijagnozu, ali je pogrešno mišljenje da postoji autist takav kakav je. Kako se mi svi ljudi razlikujemo po crtama karaktera tako se i autisti razlikuju jedan od drugog po mnogočemu. Evo npr. mi smo od prvoga dana imali problema sa princezom u hranjenju, pisala sam opširno o tome, a princezina drugarica (sa istom dijagnozom) jede sve i njeni roditelji kažu da je takva bila još kao beba. Još jedna razlika izmedžu njih dvije je da princeza strašno voli kišu tj. da šeta po kiši dok nebude sva mokra, a Luisa plače kad padne kap kiše na nju i kaže te kapljice je udaraju da to boli.Znači suština je ista, poremečaj percepcije kod obadviju ali na različite načine. Mi smo čak imali problema u školi jer su princezu stalno usporedživali za drugim autistima iz njene škole jer su učitelji mislili ako oni nemaju problema sa tim i tim, nesmije ni princeza da ima, jer autist je autist. I naravno postoji još velika razlika u djevojčicama i dječacima. Nama su u institutu rekli da nažalost postoji vrlo veći broj nedijagnoziranih djevojčica nego dječaka, jer su djevojčice drugačije i znaju da se bolje pretvaraju i bolje prilagode situaciji, pa su tako češče zakinute za dijagnozu. Ti kako si mi opisala vašu T. mislim da je ona jedna od tih zakinutih "djevojčica". 
Evo u kratkim crtama kako je to kod princeze i kako mi s tim izlazimo na kraj. Princeza ima vrlo skračen vidokrug interesa, često živi u svom svijetu, zahtjeva rutinu i rituale, nedrži pogled sa nepoznatim a sa poznatim, samo nakratko, nevoli gužvu i galamu i nevoli da je neko dodiruje bez njene incijative. Sa osobama istih interesa , sad je su to kučni ljubimci, vrlo brzo ostvaruje kontakt.   Mi smo naučili da princezi trebamo dati pomoć tek koliko , koliko je njoj potrebno da " normalno" funkcioniše i ni milimetar više. Da netreba zatvarati oči pred istinom i praviti se da njoj nije ništa, ali isto tako nestavljati njen autizam u prvi red i sve onako raditi kako ona zahtjeva. Nekako smo našli sredinu, tako da kažem, i da je najbolje praviti kompromise. Ja joj često kažem : ja ču krenuti tebi u susret ali i ti moraš krenuti ka naprijed jer ču ja tako brže stići do tebe. I to nekako funkcioniše. Npr. princeza strašno voli da se vozi u vlaku ili metrou, u metrou je baš uvijek gužva ali joj valjda od silne želje za vožnjom tad to nesmeta, onda kad je u prodajnom centru gužva i ona se počne buniti, ja joj kažem smiri se i zamisli da se voziš metroom i tamo je uvijek gužva, i često mi to uspijeva. Ona je sama naučila da osluškuje svoje potrebe i da točno zna definirati kako se sad osječa, a da joj nismo rekli istinu ona to nebi uspjela. 
Što se tiče života u svom svijetu, ja sam mišljenja da je to njihovo pravo i da im nesmijemo to pravo oduzimati. Meni je najvažnije da je princeza jedno, vrlo sretno i zadovoljno dijete, ali mislim da ona to ne bi bila ako bi smo mi njoj taj njen svijet oduzeli. Zato je dobro ovako kako je tj. mi dva koraka ona jedan i to je to.
Mislim da bi za T. bilo najvažnije da dobije pravu dijagnozu, da je svi uzmete onakvu kava je, bilo da je autist ili ne i naravno ako joj treba pomoć pružiti je onoliko koliko ona to dozvoli. 
Eto ovako ukratko, nadam se da sam ti bar malo pomogla i sve što te još interesuje slobodno pitaj bilo ovako ili pn, ja sam spremna pomoći.

----------


## alga

:Heart: , Davina, hvala ti.... svakako ću ti se obratiti na pp sa još pitanja  :Love:

----------


## martta

Davina, doista si posebna i majka i pripovjedačica    :Heart:

----------


## martta

Davina, možda smo sebične, ali čekamo tvoje daljnje "pripovjedanje"  :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

> Davina, možda smo sebične, ali čekamo tvoje daljnje "pripovjedanje"


Potpisujem :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Davina

I tako dolazi jedan težak period u našem životu. Ja sam školu obavijestila da princeza nema više školskog asistenta i da se mora osloniti sama na sebe. Nisam ulazila u detalje, neznam ni sama točno iz kojih razloga. Mozda zato što nisam mogla da vjerujem da je frau D to svjesno radila i bilo mi je teško da izgubim vjeru u ljude. U školi nisu imali nimalo razumjevanja za našu odluku, da tako "teško poremečeno dijete" ostavimo samo da se bori sa svakodnevnicom umjesto da ima pored sebe nekoga ko če joj uvijek biti pri ruci kad joj zatreba  pomoć. Ja sam samo rekla da mi nismo spremni da prihvatimo vid pomoći kakvu smo dobili od frau D i da če mo sad zasad ostati pri našoj odluci. Princezini školski dani nisu nimalo bili laki, ja sam se divila njenoj snazi jer je moja bila na izmaku. Kad je frau D otišla princeza nije više plakala ujutro da neče u školu, malo je bolje jela, ali ipak nije bila ona naša "stara" princeza. Svi naši pokušaji da koristi svoj teleskop i uveče posmatra zvijezde nisu urodili plodom, nešto se prelomilo u njoj, ja sam imala osječaj da ona samu sebe kažnjava tim, ali sigurno nisam ni do danas saznala zašto više neposmatra zvijezde.
Školski drugari je nisu nikako prihvačali. Pravili su stalno šalu na njen račun, i njeno bukvalno shvatanje su stalno koristili da bi joj se ismijavali. U osnovnoj školi princeza nije nikad imala potrebu za nekim velikim prijateljstvom. Ona je imala Stefanie sa kojom bi kad kad provela svoje slobodno vrijeme i to joj je bilo dovoljno. Svoje slobodno vrijeme je najčešče provodila sama sa svojim slagalicama i bila sretna. Osječaj da je od strane školskih drugara bila prihvačena joj je bio dovoljan. Ali u novoj školi nije bila prihvačena i ona je to znala, zato je sve češče žalila i jadikovala da nju niko nevoli i da bi i ona volila da ima drugaricu kao i sva normalna djeca i da ona nije normalna i nažalost nema drugare. Meni je bilo teško ali joj nisam mogla pomoči. Jedino svijetlo na kraju tunela je bila razredna učiteljica. Ona je od prvoga dana princezu nekako "prihvatila" i ako ni ona sama često nije znala rješenje kako sa princezom, ona se bar trudila. Bilo je opet dana kad se princeza bacala po podu i urlala iz samo njoj poznatih razloga. Sve je češče padala riječ specijalna škola. Direktor škole i ako nas je raširenih ruku primio u njegovu školu, je sve više i više bio uvjeren da je primtome pogriješio. Jednoga dana sam dobila telefonski poziv na poslu od strane škole dali sam ja poslije velikog odmora došla po princezu i iz kojih razloga ona nije došla na treči čas. Meni se sledila krv u žilama i čitav se moj biro počeo okretati oko mene. Neznam ni kako u sljedečih par minuta sam se nacrtala u školi. Počela je velika akcija traženja princeze. Kad sam se ja malo smirila i došla sebi odmah sam pomislila da je princeza otišla doma, ali kad ju ni doma nisam našla tad sam pomislila da se nešto loše desilo. Svi su tragali i u školskoj zgradi i dvorištu i u okolini ali princezu nisu našli. Direktor je rekao da če on sad pozvati policiju i da se svi malo smirimo, policija če princezu sigurno nači živu i zdravo. U tom momentu se začu plač jedne djevojčice iz princezinog razreda. Na upit direktora zašto plače, dobili smo odgovor, gdje je princeza. Ta djevojčica što je plakala i još dvije drugarice su sebi dozvolile šalu na princezin račun i rekle princezi da se poslije velikog odmora ide u prirodu i jer se ima čas "škola u prirodi" ( koji su dosad več imali i princeza zna gdje se ide)i da ako ona hoče smije več sama krenuti a njen razred če doči za njom. I naravno princeza ( ovisnik od prirode) je odmah krenula. Djevojčice su pomislile da ona neče krenuti jer je kiša lila ko iz kabla, ali su račun pravile bez "kišne djevojčice" koja kišu obožava. I kad su poslije velikog odmora vidjele da je "princeza stvarno glupa" i da je otišla nisu se usudile reči odmah istinu. 
Princezu smo našli na mjestu gdje imaju "školu u prirodi" mokru ko miš i nikad sretniju. Tad nam je rekla da je toliko bila sretna kad joj je Selin rekla da danas imaju "školu u prirodi", kaže pomisila je kakav sretan dan svi če danas lijepo pokisnuti. 
Meni se od toga dana počela vrtiti misao ili specijalna škola ili novi asistent. I jedno i drugo mi je podarivalo besane noći. Pomislila sam pokušačemo ipak sa ovim drugim, među sedam milijardi stanovnika valjda ima i jedan asistent za moju princezu.
Razredna učiteljica se odlučila da Selin i njene drugarice neče kazniti da su one same sebe kaznile sa tom svojom akcijom protiv princeze. Ona se pak odlučila da jedan čitav dan posveti temi Autizam. Da princeza ako hoče objasni sama svojim drugarima kako ona vidi ovaj svijet. Ja i učiteljica smo se dogovorile da princeza donese film " Temple Grandin" ( koji princeza obožava) i da njeni drugari pogledaju prvo taj film i da poslije toga princezu pitaju sve što ih interesuje. Ta učiteljicina ideja je bila puni pogodak. Princezi se vratio osmijeh na lice, a na meni ostala odluka asistent da ili ne. Ipak da.

----------


## mamma san

:Sad:  
Divna jednostavna i posebna djevojčica. <3
I tko će docekati ostatak priče? Ja ne znam kako....

----------


## naniluc

> I tko će docekati ostatak priče? Ja ne znam kako....


Ni ja  :Cekam: 

Bilo bi dobro  :Grin:  kad bi Davina u unaprijed određene dane  pisala pa da čekamo uz komp  :Grin: 
Davina, znam da pišeš kad imaš vremena, ali baš sam nestrpljiva  :Smile:

----------


## bodo

Djeca ponekad znaju iti zaista okrutna  :Sad: 

Jedva čekam nastavak  :Heart:

----------


## martta

Davina   :Heart:    prekrasna si majka krasne dušice

----------


## martta

Davina   :Heart:    prekrasna si majka prekrasne dušice

----------


## Mojca

Davina  :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

ajooj, opet mi suze na oči došle.  :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

Davina, ti kao Šeherezada  :Undecided:  nemoj nas sad opet ostaviti na tjedan dana  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Poslije školskog seminara na temu autizam,princezin život u školi postao je malo lakši. Mnogi školski drugari su dugo iza toga išli pognute glave jer su se stidili svojih akcija protiv princeze. Imali smo čak telefonski poziv od strane majke jedne školske drugarice, koja je htjela lično da se izvine za ponašanje svoje kćerke tj. njeno nerazumjevanje za dijete sa posebnim potrebama. Svi su bili fascinirani princezinom moći pamčenja i zapažanja i bilo im je žao što su mislili da je princeza glupa. Princeza je bila zahvalna razrednoj učiteljici za šansi koju joj je pružila. Ali pošto kod princeze mnoge stvari nisu po normi, tako se i njena zahvalnost ispoljava na malo drugačiji način nego kod neautista. Znači ja sam svojoj učiteljici zahvalna ,zato če ona dobiti svu moju pažnju koju samo "privilegirani" mogu dobiti ( želi li to učiteljica ili ne - ako ne želi, njen problem) a pažnju može dobiti samo ako je u mojoj blizini. I tako počinje okupacija učiteljice od strane princeze. Princeza isto tako nije mogla da razumi da je u osnovnoj školi imala samo jednu učiteljicu za sve predmete, a sad joj njena razredna učiteljica samo predaje matematiku. Znači ona je samo sedam časova u " svome" razredu sedmično. To princezi nije nikako pasalo, a ono što princezi nepaše mora se promijeniti brzinom munje. Tako princeza odlučuje da sve školske časove provede sa svojom razrednom učiteljicom. Kad bi učiteljica bila gotova sa nastavom i spakovala svoje stvari, naravno isto bi i princeza učinila, i brže bolje za učiteljicom. Svi argumenti da ona to nemože i nesmije raditi se princezu nisu nimalo ticali, imala je tad promahu u ušima u jedno uđe a u drugo izađe. Ubjeđivane sa strane školskog psihologa, direktora ili nas roditelja da ona to nesmije raditi je isto nisu nimalo doticali. Ko nije nikad diskutovao sa aspergerautistom može samo naslutiti kako to izgleda. Pod hitno nam je trebalo riješenje za taj problem. 
Mi smo več uveliko princezu vodili na terapiju u centar za autizam u obližnjem gradu i ona je več vrlo lijepo napredovala skora na svim poljima. Bila je več svjesna svoga autizma i često se sama trudila da neke stvari kod sebe popravi. Vrlo važno joj je bilo da zna "šta je čeka" i da joj nepravimo velika "iznenađenja", ako smo joj obečali voditi u prirodu znači milion posto da če mo je voditi i ako napolju padaju čuskije. Nije nam se rijetko desilo da smo se morali od gromova sklanjati u strahu za vlastite živote, a koliko puta smo  svi " lijepo pokisli" prestala sam da brojim. Ja sam često sanjarila kako bi bilo lijepo da imamo nekog familijarnog meteorologa pa da baš često tako lijepo nepokisnemo. A danas sam zahvalna tehnici i internetu pa tako naše izlete u prirodu možemo bolje planirati. Isto tako ako smo joj dan prije rekli da  sutra nemora nigdje iči i može čitav dan biti sama u svojoj sobi, to je moralo biti tako i nije mi se smjelo ništa desiti da ipak moram negdje ,i nju povesti, ne to se jednostavno nije smjelo dogadžati. Njen jelovnik se dosta popravio. Naučili smo u centru da joj damo šansu da svaki drugi dan dobije makarone za ručak, ali njih može samo " zaraditi" u tome da svaki drugi dan pojede nešto drugo za ručak " tvrdo" meso, "smrdljivi" sir i sl. i to nam je nakon dužeg vremena istrajnosti i njene četiri kile manje na kraju uspjelo. Princezin jelovnik je postao raznovrsniji. Dok je bila manja nisu nas smjeli gosti  iznenaditi i morali su tačno na zadato vrijeme napustiti naš dom. S vremenom smo i taj problem riješili. U centru, na terapiji su dosta učili o kulturi ponašanja i da je to nekulturno goste "istjerivati" a pošto princeza neče da bude nekulturna prihvatila je to s time da ona mora samo gostima ( tu se ubraja rodbina komšije prijatelji, svi koji ne žive sa nama) reči dobar dan i dovidženja a ostalo vrijeme može biti u svojoj sobi. Tako smo svi sve bolje i bolje napredovali. Ali nepratiti učiteljicu tj. ostati u svom razredu na nastavi je bilo nešto što još nije bilo napisano u knjigama o autizmu, to smo morali mi nekako riješiti. U centru su nam dali savjet, ne tako nov a ni iznenadžujuči, princezi treba asistent. Stvarno joj treba pomislila sam, a gdje ga nači. Eh to je sad naš problem, inače nismo imali problema pa nam je to bilo nešto novo  :Cool:    .

----------


## Sek@

DAvina  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

> Eh to je sad naš problem, inače nismo imali problema pa nam je to bilo nešto novo    .


sjajna si, Davina!

----------


## Kanga

savršeno  :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

> I tako počinje okupacija učiteljice od strane princeze.


 :Heart: 
kako je učiteljica reagirala na to?

----------


## Kanga

> a koliko puta smo  svi " lijepo pokisli" prestala sam da brojim.


dobro je apri izabrala staviti "kišna princeza" u naslov onog drugog topica  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Predivno. 
Hvala ti na svakoj rečenici... veselim se nastavku.

----------


## cvijeta73

sad ću ja kao mama san, i???  :Grin: 
sjajna si, baš sjajna davina  :Heart:

----------


## Val

ahhhhhh  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

i eto ti ga sad na.  :Undecided: 
draga moja Davina, ti si predodređena za pisanje "pravog" romana u nastavcima ... ali takvog da se svi tresu do tiskanja novog izdanja (ajme koliko bi izdavači zaradili!!! ) ...  :green:

prekrasno pišeš i koliko god teška, toliko su i prelijepa tvoja iskustva sa vašom princezom. nevjerovatno je puno ljubavi, prihvaćanja, povezanosti i razboritosti u vašim odnosima! prekrasno!  :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

> i nevjerovatno je puno ljubavi, prihvaćanja, povezanosti i razboritosti u vašim odnosima! prekrasno!


da, ali sad ću biti iskrena, ono što mene iznova i iznova privlači ovom romanu u nastavcima je nekako baš - suprotno. 

uvijek kad bih čitala iskustva u odgoju djeteta s bilo kakvim poteškoćama, većim ili manjim od ovih koje ima princeza, uvijek sam nekako mislila - majko moja, to su neki drugi ljudi, bolji, kao neki sveci maltene, ja ne znam kako bih to mogla. nevjerojatno je to puno ljubavi, te neke koje samo rijetki imaju. ja - ne. 
ok, mogla bih, šta ću, al život bi mi bio loš. nikakav.   

a ovdje...imam suprotan osjećaj. nije mi ta količina ljubavi, prihvaćanja i povezanosti nevjerojatna. razboritost, koju čitam, je ona koju sama imam i koja ne bi netragom nestala da sam rodila/posvojila dijete s autizmom. kao ni ljubav kao ni povezanost.  

eto, tako na mene djeluje davinina priča ako me razumijete. možda ste ga vi već prije imale, al meni je skroz drugačiji pogled dala.

----------


## AdioMare

> a ovdje...imam suprotan osjećaj. nije mi ta količina ljubavi, prihvaćanja i povezanosti nevjerojatna. razboritost, koju čitam, je ona koju sama imam i koja ne bi netragom nestala da sam rodila/posvojila dijete s autizmom. kao ni ljubav kao ni povezanost.  
> 
> eto, tako na mene djeluje davinina priča ako me razumijete. možda ste ga vi već prije imale, al meni je skroz drugačiji pogled dala.


razumijem te.
ja isto čitam davinu već neko vrijeme, ali ne pišem jer ne znam što. ne znam objasniti što me kod davine zove na još, ali to snažno osjećam.
i isto se pitam koliko bih bila uspješna na tom davininom testu.
pa sve kvitam mjesta na kojima bih postupila slično, a na kojima sam oduševljena davininom pronicljivošću i mudrošću jer ja tako dobro ne bih znala.

----------


## Kloto

genijalne ste, i mama Davina i princeza  :Heart:

----------


## naniluc

:Klap: 
Brzo očekujem nastavak  :Grin:

----------


## Davina

Hvala vam cure divne ste.
I ako sam več dosadna sa svojim objašnjenjima evo ipak ču još jednom da pojasnim zašto vam pišem. Kao prvo želim svoje iskustvu sa posvojenim djetetom ,sa posebnim potrebama, da podjelim i time možda bar malo, ako baš neporušim ,da bar poljuljam predrasude. Nije mi se jednom u životu desilo da čujem kako posvojena djeca nisu naša nego tudža. Princeza je MOJA i mojija nemože biti, ja nju ne da volim ja nju dišem. I iskreno se nadam da ču sa svojom pričom nekome pomoči u donošenju odluke na posvojenje. Kao drugo želim da kažem da život sa djetetom sa posebnim potrebama, nije život za sažaljenja. Ja uživam u svojoj princezi isto kao i svi roditelji sa djecom koja su " po normi" i moja princeza je baš perfektna takva kakva je. A isto tako poštujem kad neko kaže da nije spreman posvojiti dijete sa posebnim potrebama jer je važno da je čovjek iskren prema sebi jer samo tako može biti i iskren prema djetetu, ali se ipak nadam da ču sa svojom pričom bar malo nekom uzet strah. Hvala vam što čitate i hvala vam na lijepim i riječima. Vi koji imate djecu uživajte u njima što više , a vi koji nemate želim vam da što brže postanete roditelji što,što brže   :Love:   .
A ja ču vam opet pisati, obečavam   :Smile:  .
I još za kraj mala anegdota iz princezinog života i princezin pogled na svijet oko sebe.
Princeza je bila mala, to je bilo dugo prije dijagnoze.
Mi smo putovali na godišnji odmor, nakon dugosatne vožnje mene je zabolila glava i zamolila sam muža da mi stane da uzmem tabletu iz kofera. Nakon desetak minuta poslije toga javlja se princeza da i nju boli glava i da i tata njoj stane da i ona uzme tabletu. Ja njoj kažem nemože tata sad da stane jer ja u koferu imam samo tablete za odrasle a ako nju boli glava mi moramo iči doktoru. Kaže princeza: ma neču doktoru hoču samo tu tvoju tabletu. Ja opet kažem, nemogu ti dati to su tablete za odrasle, a princeza če meni: molim te mama daj mi pa nezna tableta da sam ja dijete    :Laughing: .

----------


## Davina

> :
> kako je učiteljica reagirala na to?


Učiteljica je imala veliko strpljenje, i uvijek bi joj mirnim tonom rekla da se vrati u svoj razred. Uvijek je bila ljubazna prema princezi i ja sam joj zahvalna za to.

----------


## Apsu

Hihi slatka princeza  :Smile:

----------


## Aradija

> ... Nije mi se jednom u životu desilo da čujem kako posvojena djeca nisu naša nego tudža. Princeza je MOJA i mojija nemože biti, ja nju ne da volim ja nju dišem. I iskreno se nadam da ču sa svojom pričom nekome pomoči u donošenju odluke na posvojenje. Kao drugo želim da kažem da život sa djetetom sa posebnim potrebama, nije život za sažaljenja. Ja uživam u svojoj princezi isto kao i svi roditelji sa djecom koja su " po normi" i moja princeza je baš perfektna takva kakva je. 
> I još za kraj mala anegdota iz princezinog života i princezin pogled na svijet oko sebe.
> ...


Ovo je sve divno rečeno a i oseća se iz same priče... Verovatno nam i zbog toga deluje tako magično. Ja i dalje ne dodjem redovno na forum pa čitam po dva, tri nastavka odjednom i onda mi žao kad nema dalje...

Ideja da se održi čas sa informisanjem dece može da posluži i ostalim usvojenim roditeljima ukoliko budu imala/imaju problema sa predrasudama u školi. Naravno i ja se susrećem sa tom predrasudom zvanom "tudja deca" i ostalim... ali sa čim se ja susrećem mi nije toliko bitno, ono što je bolno je da će se i dete sa tim susretati a naročito kad krene u školu.

A anegdota - preslatka je princeza  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Kaae

> Eh to je sad naš problem, inače nismo imali problema pa nam je to bilo nešto novo    .


Davina, zakon si.  :Heart: 

Citam skoro od pocetka, a ne znam ni sama zasto se nisam javljala, valjda nisam imala sto reci. Predobro ti ide docaravanje situacija iz vaseg svakodnevnog zivota. 




> Kao drugo želim da kažem da život sa djetetom sa posebnim  potrebama, nije život za sažaljenja. Ja uživam u svojoj princezi isto  kao i svi roditelji sa djecom koja su " po normi"


Ovo mi je bas upalo u oko zbog, u neku ruku, slicne situacije u kojoj sam i sama. Nije dijete, ali je muz osoba s posebnim potrebama (potpuno fizicke prirode) i ponekad se susrecem s pomalo cudnim situacijama gdje ispada da sam ili neki dobrotvor, ili da nam je nesto ekstra tesko u zivotu, ili sto ja znam sto. A ne fali nam nista. Tu i tamo ima nekih izazova, ali sve se uvijek da rijesiti. Uzivamo ni vise, a ni manje, od nekog drugog.

----------


## macaklinka?

Davina, piši nam još o Princezi, molim te!

Mene tako oduševljava njezina osobnost!

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow2

Davina pisiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii nam molim te :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Okupacija učiteljice se nastavila. Bilo je dana kad bi princeza duže ostajala u svom razredu, ali nažalost i dana kada bi učiteljicu pratila u stopu. Iznenađujuče je bilo da je ipak održavala svoj nivo znanja i da na nekim časovima uopšte nije boravila ,bilo je stvarno čudno, da nije nimalo zaostajala za svojim drugarima. Mislim da je i to bio jedan od razloga što su se svi manje više prestali sa princezom nadmagati da neprati učiteljicu. Svi osim mene. Meni je to i dalje bilo trn u oku. Da iskrena budem manje zbog učiteljice, jer je ona to relativno mirno podnosila, više zbog princeze same, jer nisam mogla da se pomirim sa tim da princeza smije raditi šta ona hoče. I prije i poslije dijagnoze je meni bilo važno da princeza poštuje zadate granice, neke je prihvačala lakše a neke su bile tvrd orah, vrlo tvrd, ali sam ja rijetko popuštala. 
Poslije teških bitki koje sam ja vodila sama sa sobom ,ja sam se ipak na kraju odlučila da pokušamo još jednom sa školskim asistentom. Obavijestila sam školu da če mo mi ipak još jednom probati sa asistentom, što su oni sa aplauzom prihvatili. 
Princeza je poslije lošega izkustva sa prvim asistentom prestala da gleda zvijezde, tj. nije se nikako više interesovala za astronomiju. Mnogobrojne knjige na tu temu su stajale na polici, ali odatle se više nisu pomjerale. Princeza je imala novu temu, koja je umjesto astronomije, zauzimala cijelu njenu pažnju a tema je bila: kučni ljubimci , posebno psi. A od svih kučnih ljubimaca mi nismo imali ništa i bilo mi je vrlo interesantno zašto baš to. Ali kad sam bolje razmislila mi nismo imali ni teleskop ni stručne knjige o astronomiji, pa je i to bila tema koja joj je jedno vrijeme zauzimala više od pol života. 
Od tada je cijelo slobodno vrijeme provodila čitajuči i pisajuči o kučnim ljubimcima. Pravila je neke kvalifikacije, koje su životinje predodredzene da budu kučni ljubimci a koje nisu baš stvorene zato. Svi moji i tatini časopisi su od odmah završavali u zaključanoj ladici našeg pisačeg stola, jer bi inače ako bi u njima bilo kakve životinje, bili izrezani i zavšili bi kod princeze na "kvalifikaciji", bili časopisi pročitani ili ne. A na polici za knjige su se počele redati knjige o kučnim ljubimcima. U jednoj teki je vodila protokol ko ima kojega kučnog ljubimca. Oni koji imaju ljubimce bili su lijepo ukrašeni sa različitim princezinim crtežima, a ponaravno oni koji su imali psa, oni su imali počasno mjesto i još dodatno kojekakve naljepnice i ukrase . U teci su se našli svi, rodbina, prijatelji, školsko osoblje, terapeuti ( svih vrsta), medicinsko osoblje i naravno mi sami ( nažalost bili smo označeni crnom bojom- nemamo kučne ljubimce     :Cool:   ). Od tada je prvo pitanje koje bi postavila, kad bi smo negdje došli, imate li kučne ljubimce i ako da , imate li psa. Oni koji bi pitanje odgovorili sa da, istoga trenutka su postajali princezini najbolji prijatelji, i ako su u stvarnosti bili serijske ubice ( taj problem imamo nažalost i dan danas). Bilo je samo pitanje dana kad če mo mi dobiti počasno mjesto u njenoj teki tj. nabaviti ljubimca, ja sam se samo nadala da se to neče tako brzo dogoditi. Ipak ta njena opsesivnost je nama davala nove dimenzije, iskoristili smo u tu svrhu da kad princezi nešto teško pada (npr. pisanje zadače iz matematike) a to ipak odradi, bude nagradžena sa naše strane. Imali smo sreču da princeza nije bila nikad zahtjevno dijete, da se uvijek oduševljla malim stvarima tako da su se naše nagrade sastojale od razglednica, naljepnica, salveta isl. sa motivima kučnih ljubimaca. A naravno ako bi uspjela nešto vrlo značajno da odradi onda su nagrade bili veče kao npr. posjete različitim izložbama pasa, mački, ptičica, zečeva itd., ili nova knjiga na temu. Tako sam se ja odlučila da pokušam da je pridobijem da neprati učiteljicu. Dogovorile smo se da ako uspije jedan dan dobit če nove naljepnice, a ako hoče može da skuplja dane pa ako uspije jedan tjedan dobit če novu knjigu, nadajuči se da če poslije jednog tjedna izgubiti volju  da učiteljicu prati i da če se sve samo po sebi riješiti. Princeza je došla sva sretna iz škole, odmah mi je najavila da neželi naljepnice več če radije skupljati dane i da joj kupim novu knjigu o lovačkim psima koju je vidjela nekidan u knjižari.....poslije tri dana princeza dolazi doma i svečano mi objavljuje da je sreča uskoro božić pa če knjigu o lovačkim psima zaželjeti za božić a ako ja hoču mogu joj dati naljepnice za onaj jedan dan. 
Sreča da sam se ja več pomirila sa pomišlju novi asistenet i več uveliko dala oglas da tražimo.

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## Val

baš me nasmijala mudrica  :Grin:  :Klap: 
 :Heart:

----------


## rahela

Bas mudrica  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

preslatka je!!!  :Heart:

----------


## Sek@

:Heart:   :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lidali

:Naklon:  Genijalne ste obje!  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

Haha ljubav mala  :Smile:

----------


## pomikaki

Frajerica  :Cool:  nadam se da je na kraju dobila i psa, ne samo knjigu

----------


## Davina

> Frajerica  nadam se da je na kraju dobila i psa, ne samo knjigu


 :Cool:

----------


## mamma san

gle sad Davina.... krepat ćemo. 
piši piši piši

----------


## lunja

da nije pas asistent?  :sherlock:   :Wink:

----------


## Shadow2

Mustra mama, a bome i mustra princeza :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## S2000

Predivno vas je citati. Stvarno je.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## Davina

Kada su nas nazvali iz centra za integraciju i saopštili da imaju jednu adekvatnu osobu za princezu ja nisam znala dali sam se obradovala ili razočarala. Često sam razmišljala kako bi bilo lijepo da princeza ima nekoga u školi koji če joj biti od pomoći u raznim situacijama, a u drugu ruku bolna sječanja na prošlog asistenta su bila još stalno prisutna. Pokušala sam opet da prvo sama sa sobom rasčistim pa onda opet otvorenog srca u nove borbe. U centru su nam rekli da su tražili mlađu osobu ,osobu koja ima iskustva sa autizmom i najvažnije osobu koja ima kučnog ljubimca. 
Prvi razgovor je prošao, na moje čuđenje, vrlo prijatno. Frau S. se "naoružala" slikama svoga 
Ovčara od prvogih dana njegovog života pa do današnjih njegovih 11 godina. Princeza joj je odmah saopštila da če njen ljubimac uskoro uginuti jer Njemački ovčari ne žive duže od 11 do 12 godina i čak je i to puno, i ako želi nabavljati novoga psa da to odmah učini jer če joj onda lakše pasti Barnijevo skorašnje " preselenje" na drugi svijet. U takvim situacijama je meni i dan danas neugodno kad princeza pretjera sve granice i još uvijek uhvatim sebe kako pokušavam raznom gestakulacijom princezi objasniti da nije baš umjesno tako sve otvoreno obrazložavati, i ako mi to prođe uvijek bezuspješno. Ali taj dan sam bila i ja nekako opuštenija, možda zato što sam vidjela da je Barni, i neznajuči ,uspostavio vezu između princeze i njenog novog školskog asistenta. Naravno princeza nije propustila šansu da ne pokaže svu svoju literaturu o kučnim ljubimcima i sve svoje "suvenire" od plišanaca do različitih slika i sličica, ali kad je donijela svoju teku da upiše frau S i Barnija, pa onda počela po njoj da lista i objašnjava ko je ko i ko koga ima, odlučili smo da je došlo vrijeme da tata ide sa princezom na rijeku da nahrane ribe. Princeza je uz veliki protest napustila mene i frau S. sa obrazloženjem da če ona ipak da ide sa tatom jer če i tako i tako Frau S. uskoro doći k njoj u školu pa če one tad biti same bez mame i moći če se lijepo ispričati. Ajme meni, pomislih od totalne ignoracije do totalne obsesije princezu dijele samo nanometri. A ja sam ignorisala moju brigu, da mi se dućan ne zatvori da kupim kruh, jer smo momentalno ostali bez kruha zato što današnje hranjenje riba nije bilo u plano, to nam je tako reči bio samo joker u rukavu. Kad je princeza otišla naš razgovor je krenuo malo u drugom smijeru. Frau S. je htjela sve da sazna o princezi kako bi joj mogla što bolje pomoći. A isto tako nije bila "škrta" na informacijama što se nje tiče (što se inače kod Njemaca ne podrazumijeva samo po sebi).Kad sam joj ja rekla da je princeza posvojena njene oči su mi nekako zatreperale. Na moj upit da li ona ima djece mi je odgovorila da se dugo godina liječila od neplodnosti i da ima iza sebe nemali broj potpomognuti koje joj nažalost nisu dale rezultate, i da se sad sa svojih trideset i nekoj pomirila sa situacijom. Poslije toga nas dvije smo još dugo razgovarali o svemu i svačemu, ja sam imala tako divan osječaj da me počeo hvatati strah, da li če sve biti uredu. Inače se u životu krečem sa široko otvorenog srca ali ne i sa široko otvorenih očiju, one su mi često malo ko zatvorene pa neuspijem da vidim neke stvari kao npr. one sa frau D. Unatoč svemu mene moj osječaj da je frau S. upravo to to, i gotovo, nije popuštao.
I ovaj put je stvarno to bilo to. Frau S. je tačno znala kako sa princezom da se obhodi, zadate granice princeza nije smjela prekoračivati a u drugu ruku je imala svu pažnju i pomoć koja joj je bila potrebna. Njih dvije su postale jedan jak tim, i princeza ju je potpuno akceptirala, ja bih se smjela usuditi i reči da ju je na neki način i voljela. I sa frau S. je i učiteljica dobila svoj mir, jer šetnje sa Barnijem su princezi bile važnije nego učiteljica, a šetnje može samo zaraditi ako ostane u svom razredu. Frau S. se stalno trudila da princezi olakša život u školi pomagala joj je da uspostavi kontakt sa svojim školskim drugarima što je i dalje teško išlo. Često je u školu dolazila bolesna jednom čak i sa povišenom temperaturom, samo da nebi princezu ostavljala samu. 
S druge strane princezina obsesija za pse nije nimalo jenjavala, čak je iz dana u dan postajala sve više opterečavajuča. Princeza je počela da broji sve pse koji je taj dan vidjela i kad bi se uvečer presabrala i uvidila da je danas vidjela četiri puta manje pasa nego dan prije, bila je toliko razočarana da je molila da tata ide s njom u večernju šetnju nebili vidjela još kojeg psa, mislim u "večernu" šetnju iza 22-23 ure. A ako bi tata rekao ne, tekle su suze na sve strane. Sa princezine strane jer joj želja da vidi još kojeg psa nije ispunjena ,a sa moje strane.....nemoč da smirim rođeno dijete     :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:   .
Nakon pet mjeseci sa frau S. svi su bili zadovoljni sa princezom. Frau S. je nekako uspjela da otkrije princezinu ljubav za matematiku, ruku na srce nije ta ljubav bila baš velika, ali ipak je bila vidljiva, a i školski drugari su sve više i više prihvačali princezu. :Rolling Eyes: 
Jednoga dana me frau S. obavijestila da je bolesna i da neče moči doći u školu. Bilo je to tek drugi put da je stvarno morala ostati doma. Samo ovaj put to nije bio samo jedan dan, frau S. nije dolazila čitav tjedan. Kad je sljedeći tjedan ozdravila, nije bio niko sretniji od mene, ali sreča nije dugo trajala. Čitav sljedeči mjesec bi frau S. jedan dan dođi a drugi opet na bolovanje. Ja sam se samo nadala i molila Boga da nije nešto ozbiljno. Princeza je to sve uzimala strogo " autistično" daleko od očiju daleko od srca, kad je tu dobro je a i kad nije isto je ok, ali se žalila da je Barnija ne vidi više tako često ( sreča on je još bio na ovome svijet). Poslije izvjesnog vremena smo saznali zašto je frau S. tako često na bolovanju. Princeza je njoj kako ona kaže donijela sreču, frau S. je poslije tolike borbe sa neplodnošču ipak tu bitku dobila, i spontano zatrudnila. Danas i ona ima vlastitu princezu, a mi smo opet bili na početku.

----------


## Apsu

Davina  :Heart: 
Da si slucajno napisala knjigu, mislim sa bi ju progutala u jednom danu, ne bih mogla stati s čitanjem  :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

piši, piši, piši.

----------


## martta

Davina, hvala ti što nalaziš vremena i pišeš   :Smile: 
Tako mi je drago za frau S.   :Smile: 
piši nam kako je princeza primila tu vijest.

upalo mi je u oči tekst kako je princeza prihvatila često odsustvo frai S.: kad je tu dobro je, a i kad nije isto je ok
u biti, tako bi i trebalo biti   :Smile: 

ma joj, sve začinjavam smajlićima, pa ću sada prestati pisati  :Smile: 

puno ti pozdrava Davina i tvojoj "rođenoj kćerci", kako si napisala  :Smile:   jer ona to i je

----------


## Zuska

A daj, Davina, tko će opet čekati...

----------


## apricot

kad kažeš Frau S.... ja očekujem neku bakicu
pa sam se pravo začudila kad je "bakica" zatrudnjela  :Smile: 

piši, piši  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

:Heart:

----------


## Val

ništa drugo samo  :Heart: 


i, da, jel dobila psa??!!! :Wink:

----------


## mamma san

ajme.... predivno!!!
čisti triler.

davina, vidiš koliko je pitanja!!! ajde molim te nastavi...

----------


## pomikaki

> Frau S. se "naoružala" slikama svoga Ovčara od prvogih dana njegovog života pa do današnjih njegovih 11 godina. Princeza joj je odmah saopštila da če njen ljubimac uskoro uginuti jer Njemački ovčari ne žive duže od 11 do 12 godina i čak je i to puno, i ako želi nabavljati novoga psa da to odmah učini jer če joj onda lakše pasti Barnijevo skorašnje " preselenje" na drugi svijet.


 :lool:  ovo me oduševilo

stvarno je priča nevjerojatno napeta, puna uspona i padova, ali prekrasna.

----------


## Jelena

Davina, hvala na novom odlomku!  :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

:Zaljubljen: 
molim te nemoj nas držat u neizvjesnosti sljedećih 10 dana  :Trep trep:

----------


## cvijeta73

a je joj sve lijepo odmah objasnila o barniju  :Grin:  za u zemlju propast od srama, točno mogu zamisliti te tvoje gestikulacije  :Grin: 
joooj, mislim super za frau s, al opet mi žao radi princeze. pa jel odmah čim je zatrudnjela prestala raditi?

----------


## Davina

[QUOTE=martta;2626104]Davina, hvala ti što nalaziš vremena i pišeš   :Smile: 
Tako mi je drago za frau S.   :Smile: 
piši nam kako je princeza primila tu vijest.


Princeza je ,na moju žalost, relativno lako podnijela odsustvo njenog asistenta. Njoj naočigled nepada teško kada osobe odu iz njenoga života, ali sam uvjerena da joj negdje u dubini njene duše fale, samo to pokazuje na drugi način. Jedina osoba u njenome životu koja ne smije faliti sam ja. Moje odsustvo joj i danas teško pada i ako več bolje izlazi s time nakraj. Vijest da frau S.  očekuje bebu, je sa radoznalošču primila, i odmah pripremila literaturu: Kućni ljubimci i beba, bolje rečeno čitav referat kako da se frau S. i njen muž ponašaju prema Barniju kad stigne beba. Kad je ta misija bila završena nije više pokazivala interesovanje za daljni kontakt. A ja sam se odlučila da je ipak poštedim informacijom da se Barni ipak "preselio" prije nego što je beba stigla.

----------


## Davina

> ništa drugo samo 
> 
> 
> i, da, jel dobila psa??!!!


Pa naravno da :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

davina, princeza je princeza, naravno  :Heart: , ali TI si meni genijalna!

----------


## Val

> Pa naravno da



 :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

> davina, princeza je princeza, naravno , ali TI si meni genijalna!


Hvala :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mamma san

piši

----------


## martta

Davina, i ja ostanem bez riječi koliko si ti prekrasna majka.... i tvoj muž prekrasan otac  :Smile:

----------


## Davina

> a je joj sve lijepo odmah objasnila o barniju  za u zemlju propast od srama, točno mogu zamisliti te tvoje gestikulacije 
> joooj, mislim super za frau s, al opet mi žao radi princeze. pa jel odmah čim je zatrudnjela prestala raditi?


Je, jer je morala da čuva trudnoču.

----------


## Davina

U našem mjestu, nedaleko od naše kuće se otvori starački dom. U taj dom se uselila jedna stara bakica sa svojom pudlicom. Ja i princeza smo često gledali kako se bakica "bori" sa  svojim kučnim ljubimcem. Bakica je  hodala samo uz pomoč rolatora na kojem je na vrlo kratkoj uzici bila privezana pudlica.Mi smo mogli tačno da navijemo sat u koliko če bakica i pas proči pored našeg doma, u 14.30 i u 18.15. Princeza bi več pola sata prije zauzela "prvo mjesto" na prozoru i čekala, a ja sam morala biti u pripravnosti kad bi princeza zavikala - baka i pas -da se odmah stvorim pored princeze. Baka i pudlica su se ubrzo našli u princezinoj teki. Stajalo je od prilike ovako: nova susjeda vrlo stara, ima crnu pudlicu koja je u najmanju ruku isto toliko stra kao susjeda a u zagradi je stajalo, naravno u psečim godinama. Ja sam je upitala od kud ona zna da je pudlica toliko stara a princeza meni kaže to se vidi po hodu, jer da je imalo mlađa nebi onako strpljivo hodala na kratkoj uzici uz rolator. I poslije nekoliko dana dođe princeza na ideju da bi smo mogle nas dvije da sačekamo baku i psa pa kad dođu do našeg doma da siđemo i da se s njima upoznamo. Naravno da je princezu interesovao samo pas, jer bez psa je baka mogla još godinama ( koje su joj tad več bile pri kraju) prolaziti pored našeg doma da nju princeza i ne registruje. Dogovorila sam se sa princezom da če mo tako da uradimo, lijepo če mo se upoznati sa bakicom, predstaviti se, upitati je kako je pa tek onda se raspitivati za detalje o psu: kako se zove koliko ima godina itd. Ali to sve pod uslovom da se princeza uzdrži daljnih dijagnoza ni baki ni pudlici ili nedaj bože da spominje skorašnje "preselenje" ni jedne ni druge. Kad mi je princeza obečala da če se pridržavati zadatih uputa krenuli smo u avanturu. Taj dan smo uradili i neznajuči tako divno djelo, baka je otišla od nas u suzama radosnicama. Ispostavilo se da je baka od skora udovica i jedino još na ovome svijetu joj je ostala Jula, tako se zvala pudlica. Da je tako usamljena i sva radost joj je da još može sa Julom šetati ,kratko, ali bolje išta nego ništa, i da se ipak nada da če ona prije napustiti Julu a ne Jula nju, jer to nebi nikako preživila. A princeza joj je rekla da bi ipak bilo bolje obrnutu jer baka  je čovjek i može da razumi gdje je pas, a pas to nemože i vrlo teško bi mu bilo jer se njemu nemože objasniti da je gazdrarica umrla. Ja sam opet po koji put tražila "rupe u zemlji" koje če da me progutaju, a princeza nije razumila zašto se ja sad opet durim ona nije ništa pogrešno rekla to su samo bili fakti koje je ona iznjela. I poslije toga, dugo, joj je na terapiji na prvom dnevnom redu bilo: ne iznositi fakte gdje im nije mjesto. 
Ja mislim da princeza nije ni danas na čisto sa tom temom. 
Poslije dugoga razgovora smo se dogovorili sa bakom da kad ona prođe pored našeg doma zovne princeza da ide sa njom i sa Julom šetati. I tako su baka Jula i princeza postali prijatelji. Ja sam izpočetka uvijek strepila kako če se princeza ponašati i nadala se u božiju pomoč. Ali kad sam od princeze čula da baka nikad ne zapamti ono što joj je princeza ispričala i da je svaki put zove sa drugim imenom, bilo mi je malo lakše.
 Princezina želja za vlastitim psom je sve više i više rasla. A kad su se poslije kračeg vremena i Jula i baka "preselile" i to tim redosljedom želja je postala još veča. Kad je Jula uginula princeza je dugo tugovala, i samo na moju molbu i zahtjev bi još ponekad otiđi kod bake u strački a kad je baka umrla princeza je samo rekla: sad su baka i jula opet zajedno, a ja hvala bogu nemoram više ići u strački     :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  . To je crna strana autizma.
U školi je i dalje bila sama. Mi smo čekali da opet od nekud isrsne neka druga frau S. i nadali se najboljem. A princeza se nadala da če se uskoro u naš dom useliti jedan VELIKI pas, a ja sam znala da če joj želja biti ispunjena samo da če biti baš veliki nisam bila sigurna. :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Princeza  :Heart:  To je prava dječja iskrenost. Jedva čekam nastavak  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

> A princeza joj je rekla da bi ipak bilo bolje obrnutu jer baka  je čovjek i može da razumi gdje je pas, a pas to nemože i vrlo teško bi mu bilo jer se njemu nemože objasniti da je gazdrarica umrla. Ja sam opet po koji put tražila "rupe u zemlji" koje če da me progutaju, a princeza nije razumila zašto se ja sad opet durim ona nije ništa pogrešno rekla to su samo bili fakti koje je ona iznjela. I poslije toga, dugo, joj je na terapiji na prvom dnevnom redu bilo: ne iznositi fakte gdje im nije mjesto.


ni ja ne razumijem što se duriš; pa dijete ima apsolutno pravo  :Heart: 





> kad je baka umrla princeza je samo rekla: sad su baka i jula opet zajedno, a ja hvala bogu nemoram više ići u strački     . To je crna strana autizma.


rekla je točno ono što bi rekla većina nas, da ima dovoljno iskrenosti u sebi

divna je
divne ste

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## Lidali

> ni ja ne razumijem što se duriš; pa dijete ima apsolutno pravo 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rekla je točno ono što bi rekla većina nas, da ima dovoljno iskrenosti u sebi
> 
> divna je
> divne ste


Potpis od prve do zadnje!

----------


## naniluc

> A princeza joj je rekla da bi ipak bilo bolje obrnutu jer baka  je čovjek i može da razumi gdje je pas, a pas to nemože i vrlo teško bi mu bilo jer se njemu nemože objasniti da je gazdrarica umrla.


Ovo bih joj i ja rekla  :Grin:  

Čekam nastavak  :Smile:

----------


## Val

potpis na cure. u biti, meni je ta njena iskrenost super.
kad bi, barem, svi tako. komunikacija u rukavicama zna biti prilično naporna.

----------


## mamma san

... i??   :tkoćedočekatidalje:

----------


## cvijeta73

> potpis na cure. u biti, meni je ta njena iskrenost super.
> kad bi, barem, svi tako. komunikacija u rukavicama zna biti prilično naporna.


a pa nije baš tako. 
i meni bi, kao vidim i davini, teško bilo nositi se s tim, pa ajmo reć (bez rukavica) - nedostatkom empatije. sa svim ostalim stranama autizma se možeš naučiti nositi, ovo je crni oblak koji je najteže razumjeti i prihvatiti...
tako sam ja shvatila, provlači se ta briga od početka priče. i mene muči od početka.
iako, ja bih rekla, nije baš tako, samo je prisutna jedna druga razina, nama možda nerazumljiva i nedostupna, ali ne manje važna... :Heart: 
ili je to samo denial faza koju moraš prevazići, a da bi u potpunosti mogla razumijeti  :Undecided: 
davina, joooj, izljubila bih te najrađe i zagrlila. ovo je nevjerojatno da tako možeš prenijeti riječi da svaku doživim i proživim  :Heart:

----------


## Peterlin

:Heart:

----------


## Val

pa ne znam. vjerujem da Davini nije lako kad princeza tako zbori, ali ne može se reći da je malena išta krivo rekla.
evo, baš danas sam, u problemu jer osoba koja mi treba pomoć nije bila iskrena pa rekla da ne može.
više bi pasao taj manjak empatije, ali bih znala odmah što je na stvari.

----------


## Gaga76

Draga Davina, znam da su ti već sto puta rekli da predivno pišeš ali moram i ja još jednom  :Smile:  Svaki dan s nestrpljenjem čekam nastavak. Svaka tvoja riječ zrači s puno ljubavi.  :Heart:  Ja prolazim kroz teško razdoblje i neobjašnjivo je kako mi tvoje priče daju snagu. Punoooo pozdrava princezi....

----------


## Davina

> a pa nije baš tako. 
> i meni bi, kao vidim i davini, teško bilo nositi se s tim, pa ajmo reć (bez rukavica) - nedostatkom empatije. sa svim ostalim stranama autizma se možeš naučiti nositi, ovo je crni oblak koji je najteže razumjeti i prihvatiti...
> tako sam ja shvatila, provlači se ta briga od početka priče. i mene muči od početka.
> iako, ja bih rekla, nije baš tako, samo je prisutna jedna druga razina, nama možda nerazumljiva i nedostupna, ali ne manje važna...
> ili je to samo denial faza koju moraš prevazići, a da bi u potpunosti mogla razumijeti 
> davina, joooj, izljubila bih te najrađe i zagrlila. ovo je nevjerojatno da tako možeš prenijeti riječi da svaku doživim i proživim


Ja bih vas potpisala obadvije. Nekad je stvarno teško sa tom njenom "iskrenošču", kao što rekoh ja i dan danas tražim rupe u zemlji da me ponekad progutaju, i naravno još teži je nedostatak empatije. Empatiju neosječa čak ni prema meni i ako ja imam posebno mjesto u njenom srcu, tu nažalost autizam pobjeđuje ljubav. Kad sam bolesna ili mi loše " ide" uvijek joj to moram reći, sama nikad ne primjeti. Ali s druge strane sve to "otkupi" baš sa njenom iskrenošču. Evo juče me baš zove njena asistentica i kaže da je i dan danas princeza iznenadi. Pisali su kontrolni iz Povijesti, tema je bila filozofi iz 15 i 16 stolječa, princeza ih je sve nabrojala ali nije mogla da se sjeti  prezimena od francuskog filozofa Jean-Jacques, kad se več dosjetila da mu prezime počinje na Rou i zastala, asistentici je izletilo Rousseau a princeza se uhvatila za usta, jao znate da mi vi nesmijete ništa reči na kontrolnom, ja to sad nesmijem napisati. I stvarno nije napisala i ako su ona i asistentica uvijek u posebnoj učionici kad pišu kontrolni, i niko nebi ni znao. Ali ne ,princeza je toliko iskrena i nije napisala tj. dovršila prezime ostalo je kod njenoga Rou.  :Smile:

----------


## Davina

Ovo sa obadvije mislim i Cvijetu i Val

----------


## Val

Ma, mislim da se nisam baš najbolje izrazila. Kužim ja na što cvijeta misli, čak se i slažem s time.
No stvarno volim dječju iskrenost i njihovu logiku. Zna biti neugodno, to je jasno k'o dan, ali druga, odrasla, strana
treba biti svjesna tko tu istinu izgovara. Kod tebe, Davina, je drugačije, ne znaju i ne moraju svi znati za autizam
pa, vjerujem, neugodnosti i nerazumijevanja ima puno više. 

I, da, bravo za iskrenu curicu!!!

----------


## Teica

:Heart:

----------


## Kanga

:Cekam:

----------


## cvijeta73

> Ja bih vas potpisala obadvije. Nekad je stvarno teško sa tom njenom "iskrenošču", kao što rekoh ja i dan danas tražim rupe u zemlji da me ponekad progutaju, i naravno još teži je nedostatak empatije. Empatiju neosječa čak ni prema meni i ako ja imam posebno mjesto u njenom srcu, tu nažalost autizam pobjeđuje ljubav. Kad sam bolesna ili mi loše " ide" uvijek joj to moram reći, sama nikad ne primjeti. Ali s druge strane sve to "otkupi" baš sa njenom iskrenošču. Evo juče me baš zove njena asistentica i kaže da je i dan danas princeza iznenadi. Pisali su kontrolni iz Povijesti, tema je bila filozofi iz 15 i 16 stolječa, princeza ih je sve nabrojala ali nije mogla da se sjeti  prezimena od francuskog filozofa Jean-Jacques, kad se več dosjetila da mu prezime počinje na Rou i zastala, asistentici je izletilo Rousseau a princeza se uhvatila za usta, jao znate da mi vi nesmijete ništa reči na kontrolnom, ja to sad nesmijem napisati. I stvarno nije napisala i ako su ona i asistentica uvijek u posebnoj učionici kad pišu kontrolni, i niko nebi ni znao. Ali ne ,princeza je toliko iskrena i nije napisala tj. dovršila prezime ostalo je kod njenoga Rou.


joj, ovo mi je promaklo. nevjerojatno. naša posebna princeza  :Heart:  

sori na svojatanju, al nekako je sad i naša, hebaj ga  :lool:

----------


## Davina

Princezina želja da ima vlastitog psa je iz dana u dan bila veča. Sav svoj džeparac je davala na pribor za pse ali pošto nije znala koliki če biti pas mnoge stvari kao npr. ogrlice je kupovala duplo da nekažem troduplo, za velike male i srednje veličine. Izabrala mu je čak i ime a svi naši pokušaji da se za početak zadovolji za nekim manje zahtjevnijim kučnim ljubimcem kao što je zec ili sl. nisu urađali plodom. Pas i ništa drugo.
Ja sam prije nego što sam dobila princezu mnoge stvari odlučivala jednostavno iz srca. Tako je bilo i za princezu. Ja sam svim svojim srcem željela dijete i nije me bilo strah ničega i ništa me nije moglo spriječiti u tome. Ali kako je došla princeza ja sam se dosta promijenila. Prije me nije bilo strah da ču u životu nešta pogriješiti, bože moj, greške su tu da se ispravljaju, ali poslije princeze sam počela sve nekago da vagam, šta je ispravno a šta nije. Možda iz bog života koji me malo iznenadio, i svih borbi koje smo borili.To me čak i koštalo još jednoga roditeljstva jer u drugo posvojenje nisam mogla onako iz srca da krenem, kao za princezu,nego sam sve izvagala i odlučila ,ne. Tako je bilo i sa psom. Ja sam htjela da princezi ispunim želju ali sam opet počela da vagam, šta kad krenemo u bosnu dali da ga vodimo na tako daleki put, šta kad se princeza razboli dali da idem s njom u bolnicu ili da ostanem s psom kuči itd. itd. Muž mi nije bio neka velika potpora, on bi krenuo po psa kao što je nekoč krenuo po princezu, samo da nju usreći. Ma on bi krenuo i u Afriku po slona da je ona to zaželjela.
Na poslu mi je zazvonio telefon, meni tako poznat i zastrašujuči zvuk, zvali su me iz škole. Moram da kažem da sam ja svoj poslovni telefon tako nariktala da svi pozivi imaju drugačiji zvuk, da znam jeli neko važan i moram li se odmah javiti. Tako da zvuk školskog telefona meni odmah stvara jezu, jer znam da oni ne zovu da meni kažu dobar dan, več da s princezom nešto nije u redu. Pošto još nije imala asistenta, zvala me direktno učiteljica. Kaže učiteljica meni da je princeza nemirna da se samo vrti u klupi i da je ona vidjela da su joj obadva rukava krvava, pa eto da dođem po nju. Princezina škola i moje radno mjesto su udaljeni nekoliko kilometara sa nekoliko semafora, vrijeme vožnje 15-20 minuta, i nije mi nikako jasno kako ja poslije školskih poziva stignem do princeze manje od pet minuta. 
Kad je učiteljica rekla da su joj rukavi krvavi, ja sam odmah znala u kojem grmu leži zec, ali sam se ipak nadala da je možda pala i eto obadva lakta raskrvarila, jer smo poglavlje neurodermitis bili skroz izbrisali iz našeg života ,unazad pet šest godina.
Prvo pitanje našeg doktora je bilo od kud mi opet poslije toliko vremena, u drugo da li princezu u posljednje vrijeme nešto muči i dali ima nekih veliki problema. Ja sam mu ispričala probleme oko školskih asistenata ali da to baš nije aktuelno i da nevjerujem da je to princezu izbacilo iz kolosijeka. Spomenula sam mu i princezinu želju za psom, na šta je on samo odmahnuo glavom i rekao sad zasad ni u kojem slučaju dok nevidimo da li je taj napad neurodermitisa izazvan alergijom ili što. Dobili smo ponovo recepte za kortizon, antibiotik, kreme rukavice itd. Princeza je cijeli put do kuče preplakala i rekla da ona više nikad neče iči kod doktora G. i da ga mrzi i da niš neidem u apoteku jer sve to što joj je on prepisao ona neče uzimati. I nažalost princeza nikad neprijeti uzalud. Ja nisam imala više snage, nisam mogla da je ubijedim a naravno nisam mogla niti da je gledam kako se pati. Srebrno odijelo koje smo uspješno nosili dok je bila manja nije joj više moglo ni naviriti, a zvuk njenoga češanja je mene dovodio do nervnoga sloma. Poročili smo srebrno odijelo u njenoj veličini, ali su nam rekli da se u toj veličini (152) rijetko traži pa ga nemaju na lageru nego ga moraju šiti po potrebi. Ja sam se po prvi put predala i rekla mužu da ču ja iči raditi a da on uzme bolovanje, on je bez riječi pristao a mene je bilo stid. Kad sam sutradan došla s posla princeza je bila uredno namazana, popila je svu terapiju, pristala da čak i po danu nosi pamučne rukavice ( koje je tako mrzila), i bila sva sretna. Tata se samo smjehuljio a ja sam bila tako radoznala kako je to sve uspjeo. Nisam morala dugo čekati. Princeza me uvela u svoju sobu i pokazala svu opremu za psa koju su ona i tata jutros kupila. Sve je bilo tu od korpice, igrački, zdjelica za hranu i vodu, čak i hrana, box za auto, tašna za avion, češalj, četka, dekica itd., i sa onom opremom koju je princeza več prije nabavila, mogli smo kupiti ne jednoga več tri psa. Naravno bila je tu i neizbježna nova literatura. Tata joj je obečao da ako uredno bude koristila terapiju i brzo ozdravi ubrzo če dobiti psa. I dogovorio se čak s njom da je ipak bolje da kupimo manjega psa, a princezi na kraju nije bilo ni važno koliki če biti samo da ubrzo stigne. To je bilo prvi put da je on odlučio mimo mene, a ja sam bila tako sretna i rekla mu da nije ni svjestan koliko ga volim. Uvečer smo nas troje zajedno sjedili na kauču, princeza u sredini sa novom knjigom u krilu i pričali o našoj maloj Davini koja če ubrzo da stigne, i zaboravili i na rukavice i na srebrno odijelo i na kreme i na sve. Bili smo samo sretni.

----------


## Davina

> joj, ovo mi je promaklo. nevjerojatno. naša posebna princeza  
> 
> sori na svojatanju, al nekako je sad i naša, hebaj ga


 Cvijeta  :Heart:

----------


## Zuska

Evo me, tulim. Hvala, Davina

----------


## Kanga

Ja svaki put kad pročitam novi Davinin post ostanem bez teksta,
ni s jednom misli ne mogu opisati što osjećam
a sad više ne znam ni koji bih smajlić stavila  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Carmina406

Davina je ime psa  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Aaaaa. Smrc... Predivno.  :Heart:

----------


## sirius

:Heart:

----------


## Val

Ahhhh... :Heart:

----------


## Bodulica

:Heart:  bez teksta sam...

----------


## lunja

kakva ste vi predivna obitelj
svi zajedno
i tata i mama i kcer 
bas vam je samo cuko falio
 :Heart:

----------


## Sek@

Davina  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## smrdljiva čarapa

:Heart:

----------


## emily

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
 :Love: 

predivna prica

----------


## S2000

Uh...  :Heart: 

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk

----------


## mamma san

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa T.U.L.I.M.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Davina (mama  :Smile:   ), piši dalje... kako i kad je Princeza dobila svoju Davinu? Reakcije, odnos... sve sve sve .... 

Nemoj nas držati u neizvjesnoti....

----------


## cvijeta73

auuuuh. bili smo samo sretni. suze su ok.  :Heart:

----------


## Kosjenka

:Heart: 
ridam

----------


## jelena.O

:Very Happy: 

a mene usput zanima zbog ćega je došlo do krvi?

----------


## žužy

Ajme,Davina je buduči peso...pa ona je imala ime i prije nego samog ljubimca  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:  :Love:

----------


## mimi81

Ostala bez teksta a suze idu niz obraze <3

----------


## čokolada

uživam u svakom novom nastavku   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Willow

pridružujem se  :Crying or Very sad:   i  :Heart:  

i čekamo nastavak  :Klap:

----------


## Tashunica

a ja ne mogu dočekati trenutak kada će princeza ugledati psa,
davina prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

> a mene usput zanima zbog ćega je došlo do krvi?


Ona se nažalost toliko češka da sve rane napravi koje naravno krvave. Zbog autizma ima poremečaj percepcije pa i ne osjeti da je dosta dok sve ne raskrvari.  :Sad:

----------


## bodo

Svaki puta ljepša priča.A uvijek mislim da bolje ne može  :Heart:

----------


## jelena.O

> Ona se nažalost toliko češka da sve rane napravi koje naravno krvave. Zbog autizma ima poremečaj percepcije pa i ne osjeti da je dosta dok sve ne raskrvari.


nije to poremećaj autizma, nego je to svima tak koji imaju atopisjki, ali me malo začudilo kad si rekla da je atopijski iza vas, jel ona sad skroz čista ili ipak ima neke napadaje , ak da u koje doba godine?

----------


## apricot

joj, Davina...da mi vas je u životu imati i uživo  :Heart:

----------


## rahela

divno i svaki put taaaako dirljivo  :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

aaaa  :Zaljubljen:  :drama:  

tata je car!  :Cool:

----------


## Jurana

A i Davina (odnosno mama, sad kad znamo tko je Davina  :Smile: ), kako je odmah znala prevladati svoj ego i uživati u miru.

Stvarno imam štošta naučiti od tebe!

----------


## Teica

:Heart:  kao kuća!

----------


## Jelena

:Heart:  predivno

----------


## Davina

Princezinu radost da če ubrzo dobiti psa je pomutila bolest. Unatoč svim kremama, antibioticima, kortizonu i čak srebrenom odjelu, koje je ipak ubrzo stiglo, koža je bila i dalje upaljena i princeza se neprestalno češkala. Kad smo i ja i tata potrošili sve dane bolovanja
( po zakonu imamo pravo po deset dana u godini bolovanje na djete do njegove dvanaeste godine, roditelji djece sa posebnim potrebama nemogu dobiti više dana ali su u prednosti da za njih nevaži ta dobna granica od dvanaest godina), odlučili smo da ipak probama da princeza ponovo krene u školu. S jedne strane smo se ponadali da če joj možda dobro doči skretanje pažnje na učenje a s druge strane nas je brinulo sve propušteno gradivo koje je kako tako morala nadoknaditi. Dva i pol dana je moj službeni telefon  bio miran i to pol nije bilo baš čitavo pol, telefon je zazvonio nakon prvog školskog časa. Ja sam uzela godišnji i opet bila doma sa princezom. Doktor G. je bio dosta zabrinut, sve ono što nam je prije pomagalo kod akutnog napada je ovaj put bilo neuspješno. Predložio je da još jednom uradimo alergijski test, jer je bio mišljenja da se se kod princeze pojavile najvjerovatnije nove alergije, inače nije mogao sebi da objasni zašto ovaj put ništa ne pomaže. Dobili smo termin za sljedeči tjedan u isto vrijeme. Svratili smo u knjižnicu po novu knjigu jer je to bio uslov da uopšte krene taj dan kod doktora. Dogovorile smo se da ona ostane tu u odjelu za Hoby tj. odjelu za kučne ljubimce a ja odoh u drugi odjel, pa ču doči za 15 minuta da ona ima dovoljno vremena da izabere lijepu knjigu. Nakon 15 minuta sam se ja vratila ali nisam više princezu našla tu gdje sam je ostavila. Nisam bila baš vrlo zabrinuta jer znam da ona ne izlazi dobrovoljno iz knjižnice, ali mi nije bilo baš jednostavno. Malo sam prohodala, moram reči da je knjižnica na  dva sprata na oko 300 qudratnih, ali je nisam našla. Kad me več počela hvatati panika, ugledah princezu u jednome kutu kako sjedi na podu sa knjigom u krilu. Ja sam joj ljutito prišla i pripremila se da joj očitam lekciju kako je neodgovorno to šta je uradila i kako sam se ja zabrinula i kako se ne drži dogovora i da se nemogu na nju osloniti .... kad sam joj prišla bliže vidjela sam otvorene knjigu u njenom krilu i suze koje kapaju na nju. Podigla je glavu i sva uplakana je rekla, ona je izabrala opet kjnigu o univerzumu jer knjiga o psima joj više neče trebati jer ona zna da psa nikad neče dobit zbog neurodermitisa. :Crying or Very sad: 
To su oni dani kad sam ja  ljuta na Boga, kad se pitam dali on uopšte postoji, kad mi bol za princezom utrne čitavo tijelo, kad se jednostavno sreća negdje tako odalji od nas i ja se pitam dali če znati nači put da se vrati ili če ostati zauvjek negdje drugdje.
Taj dan sam se čvrsto odlučila da ja sreći moram opet pokazati put do našeg doma. Sjela sam za računar i posjetila sve web stranice uzgajača pasa u našoj blizini. Nakon dva sata vremena, imala sam zakazan termin za posjetu jednom uzgajaču. Princezi nisam ništa rekla, odlučila sam se za iznenađenje. Tu noć nisam oka sklopila, stalno negdje u kutu moga mozga mi je neko dobacivao a šta ako je princeza stvarno alergična na životinjsku dlaku, hočeš li da " ubiješ" rođeno dijete. A onda sam ja tome netkom odgovorila, ili ču je ja ubiti ili tuga, druge joj nema .I onda sve tako u krug, cijelu noć. Jedan mali djelić sekunde sam pomislila dobro je da nisam princezi ništa rekla, pa mogu još i odkazati termin, ali taj djelić je bio tako mali da se brzo izgubio. 
Sljedeči dan ,kad se tata vrati s posla , rekli smo princezi da imamo jedno iznenađenje za nju. Princeza ne voli iznenađenja. Ona pod iznenađenje podrazumjeva sve što joj prije nismo nagovjestili kao npr. dolazak gostiju, posjeta doktoru kad se iznenada razboli, promjena rasporeda kad se neki učitelj razboli, kad zaboravi da je vikend i da nema njene omiljene emisije koja je samo radnim danima itd. Da iznenađenja mogu biti lijepa to nije nikad razumila. I tako sa raspoloženjem koje je jučer ponijela od doktora, mi smo krenuli u avanturu. Ja i muž smo valjda mislili ako naše strahove ne izgovorimo naglas, oni onda i ne postoje. Isti strah koji sam ja nosila u sebi imao je i on, ali smo ga mi uspješno prešutili.
Več kad smo pozvonili na vrata začu se gromoglasan lavež, a princeza je zanijemila. 
Kuja je imala osam malih, čim smo mi ušli u sobu odmah su se počeli motati oko naših nogu. Svi osim jednog. To jedno je nekako nespretno tumaralo oko svoga legla i nije se interesovalo za nas. Bilo je nekako simpatično "smotano". Ja sam svoje molitve poslala u nebo da se nebi princeza slučajno zaljubila baš u to malo, možda iz razloga što sam juče sumnjala u onoga na nebu ili možda što on ipak postoji pa je tako odlučio, princeza je odmah prišla tom smotančeru i taj smotančer je dobio ime Davina. Princeza je više nije ispuštala iz ruku. Dobili smo sve informacije o hranjenju i kako "preživjeti" prve dane. Ja sam pomislila kad smo preživjeli prve dane sa princezom preživjet čemo i sa Davinom, i krenuli smo doma. I kao što rekoh kad se strahovi ne izgovaraju naglas ili još bolje kad se nakratko zaborave, oni se nekako iznenadno smanje. I nikad jače, kao taj dan, nismo uživali u momentu, ne obazirujuči se na budučnost. Momenat se zvao princeza i NJEN pas.

----------


## Teica

Prekrasnoooo  :Zaljubljen:  !!!

----------


## mimi81

Baš baš lijepo! Mogu si misliti njene sreće... koju pasminu ste uzeli?

----------


## bodo

Princeza i NJEN pas  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Davina

> Baš baš lijepo! Mogu si misliti njene sreće... koju pasminu ste uzeli?


Minijaturni Australijski Ovčar

----------


## Mojca

Predivno...tulim, no to više ne treba ni govoriti.
 :Heart:

----------


## macaklinka?

>> Minijaturni Australijski Ovčar

Išla sam ih googlati, medeni su! Jedva čekam nastavak priče  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## Val

preduge su te pauze  :Wink: 
Princeza i Davina  :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

:Heart: 
koja sreća je to morala biti





> >> Minijaturni Australijski Ovčar
> 
> Išla sam ih googlati, medeni su! Jedva čekam nastavak priče 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


i ja guglam, izgleda kao pas s kojim nije baš dosadno
odnosno, jedno manje stado ovaca bi trebalo doći s njim u paketu  :Grin:

----------


## Davina

Princezu nisam nikada u životu vidjela tako sretnu. Ona ima poseban vid radovanja, ponekad samo ja prijmjetim da je u datom momentu  sretna, a gledaocima sa strane to promakne. Kad se za nešto obraduje smiju joj se samo usne a kad je vrlo sretna onda joj se smiju samo oči. Taj dan kad je dobila psa po prvi put su joj se i usne i oči smijali istovremeno, prvi put u životu. A naš mali psić je gledao unaokolo i mislio: šta me sad snađe.
Kad smo stigli doma princeza se uveliko bacila na preuređivanje svoje sobe i osiguravanje cijeloga stana. Njeno višegodišnje čitanje literature o psima nam je svima dobro došlo, bez toga ne bih znala da se svi kablovi od stuje moraju skloniti da ih pas nedajBože u igri nebi pregrizao i dobio strujni udar. Isto tako nisam znala da mali štenci se nesmiju penjati ni silaziti stubama, jer to nije dobro za razvoj njihovih zglobova. Sreća da smo učuvali zaštitnu ogradu za stube koju smo imali kad je princeza bila mala, tad nisam ni usnu sanjala da če nam ona opet trebati, i to za psa. Princeza se marljivo pridržavala uputa i moje cviječe je ubrzo dobilo prekomandu, jer kako piše u literaturi, nikad se nezna dali je dotično otrovno ili dali če pas na njega biti alergičan.....po prvi put taj dan sam se sjetila princezinog "problema" i predstoječeg termina za alergotest. Zatvorila sam knjigu i nakratko poslala molitve u nebo. 
Kada je se naš dom pretvorio u zaštitnu zonu, princeza je prešla na uređenje njene sobe. Davinina korpica je bila prekrivena rozom  dekicom i u njoj  se nalazio jedan slatki plišanac. Tepisi su bili uredno zarolani i sklonjeni dok nam Davina " ne skine pelene"  :Laughing: . Princeza je bila toliko zaokupljena oko psa, da se nije nijednom počeškala. Ja joj nisam htjela da kvarim ugođaj time da je podsječam da mi još neznamo kako če ona reagovati na pseću dlaku i da bi najbolje bilo da Davina ipak ne sopava u njenoj sobi. Tako da smo se ja i muž dogovorili da sačekamo dok princeza zaspi, pa če mo mi onda polako izvuči Davinu i korpicu iz njene sobe. 
Davina je bila vrlo radoznala, razgledala je oko sebe i uživala se igrat u bašti. Nismo imali osječaj da puno pati za svojom mamom i braćom. Mene je bilo strah noći jer sam mislila da če joj uveče kad htjedne spavati hvaliti njeno toplo leglo, ali i tu smo imali sreču. Dugo smo iz princezine sobe čuli glasove, zvukove i lavež. I kad je sve poslije dužeg vremena utihnulo ja sam se tiho ušuljala u princezinu sobu sa namjerom izvaditi Davinu ali nju nisam našla u njenoj korpici. Kad sam pregledala sve kuteve u sobi i nisam je našla polako sam upalila svjetlo. Pokazao mi se prizor za koji se isplati živiti, princeza i Davina su čvrsto zagrljene spavale u princezinom krevetu  :Zaljubljen: a i kroz zatvorene princezine oči sam vidjela da se one smiju. Zatvorila sam vrata i još jednom se zahvalila Bogu na mojoj princezi i tad sam pomislila pa neče on valjda dozvoliti da se princeza i Davina moraju rastaviti. 
Dani su brzo prolazili i bili su ispunjeni Davinom. Ona se ubrzo navikla na nas i mi na nju. Svi problemi su nekako prešli u drugi plan. Za božije čudo princeza se sve manje češkala i koža joj se tako lijepo oporavila ali ja još nisam mogla da vjerujem u našu sreču. I još neko nije vjerovao u svoje oči kad je vidio princezu a to je bio doktor G. pitao nas je šta smo uradili pa se princezina koža tako lijepo oporavila a ja i muž u glas :kupili smo joj psa. Doktor nam je čestitao na našoj "smjelosti" i rekao da bi on ipak uradio alergotest i ako je on sto podsto siguran da se nije razvila alergija na životinjsku dlaku, jer da je to bio slučaj mi nebismo sad bili kod njega več nedajBože .....Ja ipak mislim da čovjek mora slušati svoje sedmo čulo, mene ono do sad nikad nije iznevjerilo.

----------


## Apsu

Hihihi  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## čokolada

:Klap:

----------


## Kloto

Sa-vr-še-no  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Bez riječi...

----------


## Val

samo ljubav  :Heart:

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Heart:

----------


## Strašna

Napokon pas! Vjerujem da je to bila neizmjerna sreća....i ogromna ljubav....
ne moram ni reć da tulim, po ne znam koji put u ovoj priči...
srce mi se raduje a oči suze...
prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## s_iva

Priča za  :worldcup:

----------


## sara38

Prekrasno!

----------


## Teica

Prekrasno  :Heart:  !

----------


## Bodulica

Princeza i njena Davina  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## cvijeta73

ja opet plačem. davina i princeza  :Heart:   :Heart: 
jooj, štene maleno slatko  :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Totalno rastopljena. Nemoj reći da je ovo kraj...

----------


## Carmina406

Nadam se i ja da nije kraj  :Heart:

----------


## Snekica

:Zaljubljen:  Ponekad se neke nepromišljene odluke iskažu pravim odabirom. Predivno!

----------


## macaklinka?

Baš sam nekako mislila da će joj od psa biti bolje  :Smile: 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

----------


## pomikaki

:Heart:

----------


## Davina

> Totalno rastopljena. Nemoj reći da je ovo kraj...


Ja bih voljela da je tu negdje bio kraj, ali pošto princeza nije " po normi" tako nije tu bio kraj, več je počeo novi izazov "kako spasiti Davinu od princeze" ili još bolje "kako dokazati autističnom djetetu da pas nije čovjek" :Smile:  . Ali nije tu sve tako crno, Davina je princezi puno puno pomogla, pisat ču vam obečavam. :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

jupi jeee čekamo nastavak...

----------


## rahela

> I kad je sve poslije dužeg vremena utihnulo ja sam se tiho ušuljala u princezinu sobu sa namjerom izvaditi Davinu ali nju nisam našla u njenoj korpici. Kad sam pregledala sve kuteve u sobi i nisam je našla polako sam upalila svjetlo. Pokazao mi se prizor za koji se isplati živiti, princeza i Davina su čvrsto zagrljene spavale u princezinom krevetu a i kroz zatvorene princezine oči sam vidjela da se one smiju. Zatvorila sam vrata i još jednom se zahvalila Bogu na mojoj princezi i tad sam pomislila pa neče on valjda dozvoliti da se princeza i Davina moraju rastaviti.


nemam riječi  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Uz Davinu smo svi izpočetka pronašli mir. Princeza se okrenula za 180stepeni. Preuzela je svu brigu oko psa i to joj je pričinjavala veliko zadovoljstvo. Šetnje po kiši nisu više  bile popračene čuđenjem susjeda, jer psu je svejedno dali pada kiša ili ne, on mora u šetnju. Njeno zdravstveno stanje se, ne samo poboljšalo, nego sam mogla reći nikad nije bilo bolje. Imali smo sreću sa alergotestom, nije se ništa pogoršalo tj. test je pokazao alergije koje su nam već bile poznate. I naravno princeza je morala opet u školu. Njeni protesti, da ona nemože ići u školu i ostavljati psa samoga bili su na sreću blažega oblika, nasuprot protestima psa samoga, oni su bili nešto jačeg inteziteta, ali nakon 3-4 tjedna i to se smirilo. Ali su naišli novi problemi, princezin manjak empatije se pokazao kao prepreka normalnom životu i prema psu. Nije je nimalo interesiralo dali pas hoće sad da spava ili bi možda da jede. Kad bi princeza osjetila potrebu da se mazi sa psom istoga momenta bi to provodila u djelo, da pas momentalno spava, princezi nije igralo ulogu. Veliki problem je bio i to što ona sve bukvalno shvača i ne ostavlja prostora ni lijevo ni desno. U knjizi je pisalo da pas Davinine veličine treba da jede od 120 do 150 gramma dnevno, princeza bi izvagala 135, ni gramma manje ni više, i normalno pas bi to morao pojesti. Da je našoj Davini bilo tako svejedno šta piše u princezinoj literaturi, se pokazalo u tome da bi ona samo pojedi onoliko koliko je njoj bilo potrebno a ostalih nekoliko grama bi joj princeza kljukala u smislu ako nećeš milom onda silom. Zbog toga su svakodnevno izbijali ratovi izmedžu mene i princeze. Isto je bilo i oko obavljanja nužde vani. Prije je bio običaj da se pas ako brzo ne nauči van, malo pripomogne sa "silom" ,u jednoj staroj knjizi koju je princeza dobila od Juline gazdarice je pisalo da se zarolaju novine pa da se pas pukne po guzi ako obavi nuždu u sobi. Na sreču se i to promijenilo pa"ne po guzi" je važilo i za kučne ljubimce. U nešto novijoj literaturi koju je princeza lično posjedovala je bilo sve lijepo objašnjeno kako da se pas brzo nauči van, i na kraju je pisalo (u smislu zezancije na prijašnju metodu odgoja) a ako ništa ne pomogne i pas ipak obavi nuždu u sobi, treba da se zarolaju novine i da se dva tri puta sebe udari u čelo i kaže: nisam dobro pazi na svog malog psa, drugi put če biti bolje. Naravno da je to bila šala pisca knjige, ali to shvatiti kao šalu i ne shvatiti bukvalno je za jednog autista kao za nas da se ljestvama popnemo na mjesec. Princezezino čelo je bilo u modricama. Naša sreča je samo bila da je Davina relativno brzo naučila obavljati nuždu vani, i princezina glava se ubrzo oporavila. 
Odlučili smo se Davinu upisati u školu za pse. I nama kao početnicima je trebala pomoč u odgoju psa, a ujedno smo se i ponadali da če i princeza naučiti kako da se bolje ophodi prema davini i naravno imali smo i u nadi poboljšanje socijalnog kontakta koji je itako i tako bio bolji sa osobama koji posjeduju pse. I naravno kao i uvijek imali smo sreču. Princeza je ubrzo zavoljela našu trenericu i sve je od nje prihvačala. Nasilno hranjenje je u potpunosti izčezlo a i sve više je akceptirala davininu potrebu za mirom. To još nije bilo za pet, ali za četiri minus. Uglavnom mogli smo biti zadovoljni. 
Ja sam dugo prije toga razmišljala dali da u školi za pse kažem da je princeza "drugačija" ili ne. Pokušala sam da to (kao i u hiljadu situacija prije toga) promatram kao ne princezina mama, nego slučajni posmatrač, i znajuči da se na princezi njena "drugačijost" vidi ako ne u prvom onda u drugom momentu, sam se ipak odlučila da kažem. Hvala Bogu, svi su to prihvatili normalno, a ujedno s time sam dobila mogučnost da sa trenericom otvoreno razgovaram o problemima nasilnog hranjenja maženja itd.
Princezinu "drugačijost" su ubrzo svi zavoljeli bila im je simpatična i draga, i svakodnevno je skupljala "plus bodove" kao npr. U našoj grupi je bila gazdarica od njemačkog ovčara koja je bila u trečem mjesecu trudnoče i pitala trenericu i sve nas iz grupe koji imaju iskustva ( ja a nit princeza nismo tu spadale) sa bebom i tako velikim psom što se tiče ljubomore i sl. dobila je mnogo savjeta i bila je zdovoljna. Tako sjedeči u krugu počela je priča o svemu i svačemu, i neko je nju upitao šta bi voljela dječaka ili djevojčicu, a ona je odgovorila da je to njoj prvo dijete da još nezna i da joj je sasvim svejedno kojeg če pola biti glavnom samo da bude zdravo. Normalan odgovor za milijarde zemaljskih stanovnika. 
U tom se javila moja princeza sa " svojim savjetima" koji kako je več poznato znaju biti strašno "mamatražirupudapropadne", ali ovaj put je bio savjet koji nas je sve ostavi u čudu. Princeza je rekla toj gospodži, da drugi put kad je pitaju šta bi željela da joj bude beba da nekaže svejedno samo nek bude zdrava već da kaže svejedno samo neka bude SRETNA, jer njen drug Jeremmy ima srčanu manu i trisomie 21 i opet je sretan. Isto tako njena drugarica Luisa ima autisam i epilepsiju i ipak je sretna, znači to da se beba rodi zdrava nije garancija da bude sretna, pa je bolje da drugi put kaže tako kako joj je princeza rekla. Svi su ostali bez teksta a ja sam tad pomislila, možda je moja mama kad je bila trudna samnom rekla to što je princeza malprije savjetovala. I zaista sam sretna, a princeza i ako nije spomenula sebe, ja sam znala da se i ona tu podrazumijeva. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Val

Za sretnu princezu  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Aaaaaa!  :Heart:

----------


## sirius

:Heart:

----------


## legal alien

Predobro <3

----------


## rahela

:Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

ijaaao! u svakom postu imaš ono nešto što nas svaki put skroz iznenadi i onda, posljedično, dotuče do kraja :D ma svaka čast! i svima vama zato što postojite, i tebi što stvarno fenomenalno pišeš.  :Heart:

----------


## naniluc

:Heart:

----------


## Kosjenka

uf
rasplakala sam se  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

Nemoj se ljutiti ali baš sam se nasmijala na ovaj dio di je princeza sebe udarala po čelu.. ništa zločesto, nego toliko slatkooo , ja bi nju zagrlila iz dragosti  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sek@

:Heart:   djevojčici
 :Heart:   Davini

----------


## Kanga

:Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

a di nam je mama san, jel ju netko obavijestio da ima nastavak  :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

kako uspiješ napisati nastavak priče o princezi i tako završiti da ja uvijek pokleknem i zaridam??? 
i onda se stresem i pogledam kad si napisala taj zadnji nastavak i samo prokunem u sebi: Dovraga, ko će dočekati da prođe sljedećih 5-7 dana????

----------


## Lidali

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## špelkica

Da ti se javim i ovdje, nama su princezini komentari slatki, ali si mogu misliti da tebi nije ( u većini slučajeva) smiješno i da je tu potrebno puno ljubavi i strpljenja. I s "običnim" posvojenim djetetom nije lako, i meni zna biti neugodno kad moj "Princ" željan pažnje napravi šou na javnom mjestu.

----------


## Snekica

Za sretnu princezu  :worldcup:

----------


## mamma san

svako malo škicnem na temu... i makar ste zaslužili svoj godišnji odmor, iskreno se nadam da ćeš se uskoro javiti...  :Smile:

----------


## Sek@

I ja često škicnem da li ima nešto novoga   :Smile:  Javi se što prije  :Smile:

----------


## Davina

Evo poslije "malo dužeg" vremena malo novosti o princezi. Prvo, jedan doživljaj koji nam se desio ovo godine na odmoru. Bili smo deset dana u Hrvatskoj na moru. Našli smo lijep smještaj u kojem je i Davina "dobro došla". Naš problem sa princezom je uvijek isti, treba joj dosta vremena da se navikne  na novu sobu, novi krevet, na sve mirise koji vladaju, na ukus hrane ( po njenom mišljenju i makaroni u Bosni i Hrvatskoj imaju drugačiji ukus nego u Njemačkoj) itd. Ja sam dugo nosila za njom sve od doma: njenu posteljinu ,deku ,hranu isl. Ali sam zadnjih godina sve umanjila da bi se ona mogla malo prilagodžavati životu. Sad nosimo samo njenu omiljenu deku i jastuk i davininu deku a to dvoje nam i dobro dođe kad negdje drugo spavamo kao npr. u apartmanu u hrvatskoj  da sve prekrijemo jer u ljeto se naš pas mnogo linja, pa mi bude neugodno kad negdje drugo ostavljamo dlake iza nas. 
Izpočetka prilagodba traje malo teže tako da princeza odbija hranu pa čak i malo smrša ali malo pomalo se i to stabilizuje. Na moru osim gore navedinih problema je i dodatni problem što je sunce jako, vrlo rijetko pada kiša (nemoj te otkriti princezi da njena mama voli kad ne pada kiša jer ide na more zbog sunčanja i kupanja    :Smile:  ) i da joj je na plaži vrlo bučno. Zato princeza provodi više svoga vremena u apartmanu. Nekad je u Bosni čula od moje mame da če mo ,iči van dok ,prehladi, naravno moja mama je mislila ne na 40 stepeni nego malo manje, a to "kad prehladi" princeza najčešče koristi na moru. A pošto na moru temperatura rijetko spadne toliko da je za princezu "kad prehladi" ,jer moj bukvalac to zamišlja kao ono kad se smrzneš tj. prehladiš,ona rijetko i izlazi na plažu. Ali ovaj put nije računala da ima psa koji je totalno lud za vodom, pa tako nije morala čekati da prehladi jer je Davina več ujutro za doručkom jaukala i zavijala da ide na plažu, tj. da se kupa. Imali smo apartman direktno pored vode tako da nije mogla da nevidi vodu. Ne sa velikim oduševljenjem ali za ljubav svoga psa princeza je ovaj odmor provodila sa nama na plaži. Eh tu je nastao novi problem: bilo je ljudi koji su se bunili da se pas kupa tu gdje i oni i njihova djeca tako da sam ja morala stalno princezu opominjati da vadi psa iz vode i da ide sa njim malo dalje gdje nema puno neljubitelja životinja. Ali pošto princeza nikako ne može da shvati da postoje ljudi koji nevole pse, nije vidjela razlog zašto da ide. Ja sam uvijek počinjala ljubaznim tonom ali kad nije uspijevalo morala sam malo energičnije povikati ( samo u takvim momentima zovem princezu punim imenom) ili ustati i sama odvesti Davinu malo podalje. Tako jednom u pokozna kojoj diskusiji priđe meni jedna gospodža i kaže: pa vi stvarno postojite    . Ja sam se prvo našla u čudu jer stvarno nisam razumila, ali mi je ona pomogla kad je nastavila: jao pa vi stvarno postojite ,ja vas stalno čitam na rodi i cijelo vrijeme sam mislila da ste vi nestvarni ali sad vas vidjeti tu uživo a tek princezu to je za mene nevjerovatno. I još je rekla da baš princezu zamišljala takvu kakva je a da je oduševilo princezino ime. Bravo pomislila sam baš nek nas ljudi takve zamišljaju da ih nebismo razočarali   :Laughing:  . I samo je još doviknula da ide odmah obavjestiti i svoju šogoricu jer je i ona jednom rekla da i ona misli da Davina i princeza nepostoje. Naravno da više nisam vikala po plaži nego ljubazno po stoti put princezi govorila da se pas nebi trebao tu kupati i naravno da ču joj podeseti put kuhati makarone i da ne taj dječak što se prska nije nevaspitan nego se raduje što je namoru, i .... jer možda su nas drugi ljudi drugačije zamišljali pa da i njih nerazočaramo   :Smile: .
Ovaj put smo u bosni imali i velikih problema sa uličnim psima. Tj. taj problem imamo i svake godine ali ovaj put je princeza bila stvarno neutješna. Željela je da svakome uličaru kupi ponešto da jede tako da bi se naša šetnja gradom uvijek zavrašavala sa čoporom pasa iza nas. Jednom tako šetajuči naišli smo na jednoga psa kojeg je najvjerovatnije udarilo auto i nije moga više na zadnje noge nego ih je vukao zasobom tako da mu je i stražnja strana bila sva zderana i krvarila je. Mene taj prizor nije ostavio nimalo ravnodušnom a za princezu da negovorim. Odmah mu je pritrčala i pokušala pomoći mi smo je jedva ubjedili da mu ona nemože pomoći i da čim stignemo doma zvačemo udrugu za zaštitu životinja i njima objasniti gdje da ga nadžu i pomognu mu. Kad smo stigli doma odmah smo nazvali ali su nam oni nažalost rekli da takvih pasa ima puna Bosna i da oni pored sve volje nemogu svakome pomoći. Princeza je bila neutješiva do te mjere da smo nekoliko noći morali dežurati jer nam je prijetila da če se ponoći izkrasti i ići ga tražiti. A i meni je i dan danas teško kad se sjetim tog prizora.
Nova školska godina je počela i naši novi stari problemi. Ja znam svake nove školske godine da neče biti lako ali se sama iznenadim koliko se ponekad nadam da če sve biti uredu, pa se iznova razočaram. Ove godine su ponesreči morali i promjeniti i učionicu i čak i sprat tako da princeza i evo nakon više dana još uvijek čeka pred njenom starom učionicom pa njena asistentica ide svako jutro dole po nju. O problemu sa novim nastavnicima da prvo i nepočinjem, ali hvala Bogu ove godine ima samo četiri nova od kojih več zna da jedan ima psa, a i ovi drugi če joj s vremenom "leći" samo treba malo više strpljenja.
Eto toliko za sad.

----------


## Mojca

:Heart:

----------


## Kosjenka

:Heart: 
sretno sa školom. uopće ne sumnjam da će se princeza na sebi svojstven način uvući novim profesorima pod kožu

----------


## Apsu

Super ste <3
Ko je to vidio princezu i Davinu?  :Smile:

----------


## Val

Dobro nam se vratili! 
 :Heart:

----------


## Lidali

:Zaljubljen: 
Dobro došle natrag cure i SRETNO!

----------


## Kanga

:Love:

----------


## mamma san

baš mi je lijepo ponovno čitati o princezi  :Smile:

----------


## Zora dubrovačka

Joooj, ja bih vas tako rado upoznala.
I, moram reći, nisam sigurna, ali mislim da je u Hrvatskoj na plažama čak zabranjeno kupanje psima u moru i da čak postoje posebne plaže gdje se psi mogu kupati. Čini mi se da sam jednom gledala prilog o tome na televiziji. Pa, sljedeće godine u potragu za takvom plažom.  :Smile: 

I da, želim vam puno sreće ove školske godine.

----------


## apricot

jao, divno...

a to prepoznavanje...
 :Heart:

----------


## Davina

> Super ste <3
> Ko je to vidio princezu i Davinu?


Neznam  Apsu, možda nam se sama otkrije :Wink:

----------


## Angie75

Ajme, genijalno mi je ovo prepoznavanje  :Laughing:

----------


## Jelena

Već sam ostavila svaku nadu da ćeš nam još pisati, tako da kasno palim  :Smile: 

Ja nisam mislila da ne postojite  :Love:

----------


## rahela

> Već sam ostavila svaku nadu da ćeš nam još pisati, tako da kasno palim 
> 
> Ja nisam mislila da ne postojite


svimbam

----------


## Beti3

Danas vidim u "Jutarnjem listu" najavu o sutrašnjem broju. Objavit će vašu priču, Davina.

Da li znate za to? Nadam se da je sve dogovoreno, a ne samo prepisano sa ovog foruma bez dozvole.

----------


## apricot

naravno da nije bez dopuštenja
Kristina Turčin je poštena novinarka  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

> naravno da nije bez dopuštenja
> Kristina Turčin je poštena novinarka


 :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Davina, tako mi je drago da si pristala...
evo, suza suzu stiže

bojkotiram tiskane medije, ali sutra sigurno kupujemo Jutarnji

----------


## Apsu

> Davina, tako mi je drago da si pristala...
> evo, suza suzu stiže
> 
> bojkotiram tiskane medije, ali sutra sigurno kupujemo Jutarnji


I ja cu kupit, valjda prvi put u zivotu..

----------


## majat

Davina, tako mi je drago... Pišeš prelepo, otvorenog srca... ja ne mogu kupiti novine alu nadam se linku ka tekstu....Srećno!

----------


## ivarica

tako sam ja saznala za davinu  :Heart: 
zove novinarka u rodin ured pita kako doci do davine
koga
davine
d
a
v
i
n
e

ok, ko ti je ta?

ona u cudu
cijela regija zna za davinu, a ti ne znas?


i tako sam ja proslu subotu lezala doma tri sata za laptopom, citala sve iz pocetka i plakala i smijala se, plakala, plakala, smijala se, sve redom

----------


## S2000

Ma dajte!! Divno! Ali kako ce to sve stati u jutarnji. Ja ne bih da ista skrate!

----------


## Kanga

a šta će sutra porast tiraža jutarnjem  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Davina

Hvala vam drage. A sutra če biti i jedna slika da vidite kako izgledamo  :Cool:

----------


## Davina

> Davina, tako mi je drago da si pristala...
> evo, suza suzu stiže
> 
> bojkotiram tiskane medije, ali sutra sigurno kupujemo Jutarnji


Kristina je suuuper, nisam joj mogla reći ne :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Apsu

Sad ćeš nam lijepo ovdje morati napisati priču o tome kako je princeza doživjela novinarku i kad vas je vidla u novinama  :Smile:

----------


## Carmina406

Nisam iznenađena. I treba da svatko pročita vašu životnu priču. Utjecat će na mnoge 

 :Heart:

----------


## bodo

I ja ću 1.x u životu kupiti Jutarnji.
Jedva čekam sutra  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## čokolada

Divno, Davina, jedva čekam!   :Heart:

----------


## vissnja

Nadam se da će se pojaviti i u elektronskom izdanju, za nas koji ne možemo da dođemo do Jutarnjeg lista.

Davina  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Jedva čekam jutro.  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Aaaaaaaaa. Molim neka netko skenira i podijeli. Pa makar svi skupa zavrsili u zatvoru.  :lool:

----------


## sirius

Super ste ispali na slici  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

Ima li u online izdanju? Nisam nasla

----------


## Mojca

Opet cmolj. <3
Slika je predivna!

----------


## Charlie

Postoji li link na online izdanje? Ja nisam nasla...

----------


## Bodulica

Pročitala!  :Heart:  A i papina košulja uopće nije loša  :Grin:

----------


## čokolada

evo ga! istina, nije cijeli.
http://www.jutarnji.hr/moja-kisna-dj...ebama/1223233/

----------


## Charlie

Hvala cokolada  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

> evo ga! istina, nije cijeli.
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/moja-kisna-dj...ebama/1223233/


Čokolada  :Love: 

I ja sam s nestrpljenjem očekivala kako je sve ispalo, nadam se da vam se sviđa

----------


## Carmina406

Opet su se ronile suze  :Heart:

----------


## bodo

> Čokolada 
> 
> I ja sam s nestrpljenjem očekivala kako je sve ispalo, nadam se da vam se sviđa


Prekrasno je Davina  :Zaljubljen: 
Čak je i moj suprug pročitao u dahu i pitao zašto mu nisam prije pokazala ovo na Rodi

----------


## majat

Davina, tekst je zaista odlican! A na slici ste ispali super! Sve najbolje!

----------


## brane

jutros u 5h izleti mi na faceu post o posvojenoj djevojčici s autizmom....
nema spavanja
ode san ko zna gdje
trk u kuhinju
zatvori sva vrata da se ukucani ne probude i kreni u akciju

kao sto ivarica napisa..."red suza, red smjeha, red suza, red smjeha"

radim puno s djecom s pp, obožavam rad s djecom s autizmom, oni su mi izazov, oni mi griju srce.....

pročitala sve i sad čekam dalje.... i da...idem po Jutarnji za par minuta <3

----------


## apricot

Draga Davina...

Ni sama ne znam koliko puta sam pročitala svako poglavlje vaše priče. 
Što po "službenoj dužnosti", što zbog tvog fenomenalnog načina pisanja, što zbog ljubavi koja isijava iz cijeloga vašega života... 
I danas opet čitam u novinama, i opet se jednako smijem, jednako plačem... sve ono kao i kad sam čitala prvi put.

Ako je tvoja i vaša priča imala preko 40000 čitatelja ovdje, na jednom forumu u jednoj maloj Hrvatskoj... što bi napravila u svijetu?!

Ti MORAŠ sve ovo povezati u knjigu.
NE SMIJEŠ svijet ostaviti zakinutim ni za Princezinu priču ni za sebe kao spisateljicu  :Heart: .

I, ne daj nikome da je piše, sve ti napiši...
Jer ovo je nešto neponovljivo.

Piši pod pseudonimom, piši kako hoćeš, ali napiši je "do kraja".

Neka svijet vidi kakve djece ima, kakvih obitelji ima, kakvih učiteljica ima...
Sve smo mi to doznali kroz tvoje pisanje.

Daj, molim te, i drugima priliku da to saznaju...

----------


## cvijeta73

prvo topik, pa mamasan od koje davina nije mogla živjet pa je morala dalje pisati  :Grin:  sad jutarnji, pa će knjiga to je pitanje dana, sam vam ja rekla da ćemo na kraju s filmom završiti  :Grin: 

bilo me malo strah, al super je ispalo u jutarnjem. 

davina  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

ali ja već fakat vidim plakate

D A V I N A

----------


## Tanči

:Heart:  Ja kupujem knjigu, obavezno  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

> prvo topik, pa mamasan od koje davina nije mogla živjet pa je morala dalje pisati  sad jutarnji, pa će knjiga to je pitanje dana, sam vam ja rekla da ćemo na kraju s filmom završiti 
> 
> bilo me malo strah, al super je ispalo u jutarnjem. 
> 
> davina


Vaćamo se na casting? 
 :Smile:  

I ja sam to pomislila... Knjigu, definitivno! A za film sam podvojenih osjećaja, kad se sjetim koliko filmova je uništilo dobre knjige.  :Smile:

----------


## spajalica

kako nasa Cvijeta sve zna  :Heart: 

ja nisam procitala u JL, ali MM sinoc je. Odusevljan je, jer je za pricu cuo, ali nije mu se dalo citati. Kaze da cini mu se sve nekako obicno, ali ipak toliko topline i stil pisanja su zapravo ti koji pricu cine tako obicnom a opet tako posebnom.

i Papa ima skroz OK kosulju, ovaj moj ima kariranih pun ormar  :Grin: 

nego sad radimo casting, sjecam se koliko su dugo na forum.hr funovi radili casting ga Song of Ice and Fire. a sad jedna od najpopularnijih serija.

----------


## Snekica

Davina ovo je predobro, iako moram biti iskrena da sam na prvu odmah pomislila "nisu valjda opet samo _kopipejstali_ bez odobrenja?!" I tako sam sretna sad kad sam pročitala da je to odradila Kristina T. uz vaš blagoslov! I ja sam za knjigu, ovo nesmije ostati samo na forumu ili jednom dnevnom tisku!

----------


## Tashunica

sinoć nisam mogla spavati, uzmem mobitel otvaram portale,
kad u jutarnjem DAVINA  :Very Happy: 
iako sam sve već pročitala tu na forumu, doslovno sam gutala sve napisano.
davina ti si stvarno posebna mama, a princeza je posebna djevojčica  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## S2000

Meni je svaka recenica koju Davina napise toliko vazna i snazna da mi se srce steze kad vidim da nije sve sto je tu na temi napisano objavljeno u JL. Znam da ne moze stati u dnevne novine i da to tako ne ide. Znaci da onda mora u knjigu. Ne samo zbog toga da me srce prestane stezati, nego da se ugriju i otope sva srca koja budu to citala.

----------


## Aradija

I meni je članak lep ali su mi nedostajali svi ostali detalji o kojima je Davina pisala... Navijam za knjigu!  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

evo tu cijeli clanak 
http://www.medjugorje-info.com/hr/vi...potrebama.html

<3  :Kiss:

----------


## mamma san

oduševljena sam člankom.....  :Smile: 

i draga moja davina, ti znaš da ja željno isčekujem nastavke....

----------


## Kanga

Meni su apsolutni hit što se tiče JL bile slike, totalno mi se sviđaju  :Heart: . Davina, molim te *zahvali Princezi* što ih je pristala podijeliti s nama! Svaki put kad ih prizovem u sjećanje, osmjeh mi pobjegne na lice i toplina mi prođe srcem...

Ma razveselio me i članak, ne mogu se požaliti, ali meni će "to biti to" jedino kad Davina, *baš ona*, sva poglavlja stavi u jednu priču. I od subote razmišljam što da napišem pa da bude jasno ko dan da Davina to mora učiniti, ali čini se da je to meni  preočito da bih mogla objašnjavati, pa ću samo potpisati apri  :Grin: 

MM je isto pročitao članak, kaže da mu se JAKO sviđa, ali on nije čitao Davinu na forumu  :Smile:

----------


## Zuska

> Draga Davina...
> 
> Ni sama ne znam koliko puta sam pročitala svako poglavlje vaše priče. 
> Što po "službenoj dužnosti", što zbog tvog fenomenalnog načina pisanja, što zbog ljubavi koja isijava iz cijeloga vašega života... 
> I danas opet čitam u novinama, i opet se jednako smijem, jednako plačem... sve ono kao i kad sam čitala prvi put.
> 
> Ako je tvoja i vaša priča imala preko 40000 čitatelja ovdje, na jednom forumu u jednoj maloj Hrvatskoj... što bi napravila u svijetu?!
> 
> Ti MORAŠ sve ovo povezati u knjigu.
> ...


Još jedan potpis na ovo. 

Knjiga ne bi bila važna samo u približavanju posvojenja, posebice posvojenja djece s posebnim potrebama, što je već prevažan cilj, već i u približavanju svijeta djece u spektru onoj velikoj većini ljudi koji ne znaju ili nisu imali prilike upoznati takvu djecu. Ti si mi, Davina, kao nitko i ništa do sada, približila, ma otvorila, taj svijet i za to ti dugujem veliku zahvalnost...sutra ću bolje moći razumjeti neko dijete ili roditelja, uputiti svoje dijete, ujecati na okolinu... 
Pokrenula si dobar val, ali on može postati i mnogo veći. Sad imaš odgovornost te dobre vibre koje imaš dijeliti dalje, još širem krugu ljudi.  :Heart: 

p.s. A ja od početka, osim knjige, vidim i film. Priča je zaslužila da ju režira neki od top svjetskih redatelja ili redateljica.

----------


## Mojca

Nekad davno sam običavala izrezivati novinske članke koji su mi bili po nečemu važni i spremati ih u knjige odgovarajuće tematike. Ne pamtim kad sam zadnji put to učinila... do ovog članka. Brižljivo izrezan i spremljen u knjigu o astronomiji dok ne dođe njegova "matična" knjiga. 

Davina, hvala ti što dijeliš vaš život s nama... i što si me podsjetila na zaboravljeni komadić mog života.  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> Još jedan potpis na ovo. 
> 
> Knjiga ne bi bila važna samo u približavanju posvojenja, posebice posvojenja djece s posebnim potrebama, što je već prevažan cilj, već i u približavanju svijeta djece u spektru onoj velikoj većini ljudi koji ne znaju ili nisu imali prilike upoznati takvu djecu. Ti si mi, Davina, kao nitko i ništa do sada, približila, ma otvorila, taj svijet i za to ti dugujem veliku zahvalnost...sutra ću bolje moći razumjeti neko dijete ili roditelja, uputiti svoje dijete, ujecati na okolinu... 
> Pokrenula si dobar val, ali on može postati i mnogo veći. Sad imaš odgovornost te dobre vibre koje imaš dijeliti dalje, još širem krugu ljudi. 
> 
> p.s. A ja od početka, osim knjige, vidim i film. Priča je zaslužila da ju režira neki od top svjetskih redatelja ili redateljica.


a ja ne mogu vjerovati da sam od samog početka svjedok ovako velikoj stvar.
ono, pa to je *naša* davina!  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

evo clanka s crtezima
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3R...it?usp=sharing

----------


## Angie75

> a ja ne mogu vjerovati da sam od samog početka svjedok ovako velikoj stvar.
> ono, pa to je *naša* davina!


isto ovako  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Hvala vam svima na lijepim riječima ,vi mene sa vašim komentarima opet postidjeste. 
Dok možda nebude knjiga ja ču ipak vama ovdje pisati o princezi i njenim malim i velikim dogodovštinama.
 I još želim da vam kažem: Život je poklon, a mi smo ti koji određujemo dali nam se taj poklon sviđa ili ne, tj. dali čemo u tom poklonu pronači njegovu čar pa makar to bio i samo ukrasni papir omotan oko njega.

----------


## apricot

Davina, ne sjećam se da si nam pisala čemu se Princeza smije.
Ima li išta što je dovodi do onoga "padam u nesvijest od šege"

----------


## Davina

> Davina, ne sjećam se da si nam pisala čemu se Princeza smije.
> Ima li išta što je dovodi do onoga "padam u nesvijest od šege"


Joj Apri gdje me nađe  :Cool:   , zbog princezinog humora smo nas dvije često na ratnoj nozi. Mr Bean i njemu slični, nju ostavljaju potpuno hladnu, ali zato se ona smije ,ono kao mala djeca, kad se neko glupira pravi grimase ili se baca popodu. Isto joj je smiješno gad nekome nešto ispadne, nešto se polupa isl. i zbog toga dovodi često sebe u neugodan položaj. Kao npr. u čekaonici kod zubara jednoj gospođi je pala tašna sa stolice i sve se iz nje popodu razasulo  i naravno princeza se smije izaglasa a ja ....uvjerila sam sebe da sam nevidljiva  :Embarassed:  .

I još nečem se smije od srca a to  je kad ja psujem na našem maternjem, i onda mi još kaže, mama jel da ,to je sad ono što se nesmije prevoditi na njemački.

----------


## čokolada

Davina, stalno mi se vrti po glavi kako ova  priča jednostavno nije ista kad je lektorirana. 

(ovako "pravopisno" mi je ko da Dunda Maroja igra Janko Popović Volarić  :Grin:  )

----------


## alga

> Davina, stalno mi se vrti po glavi kako ova  priča jednostavno nije ista kad je lektorirana. 
> 
> (ovako "pravopisno" mi je ko da Dunda Maroja igra Janko Popović Volarić  )


XXX

nešto slično sam ja pomislila čitajući JL...i zato, Davina draga, lovi se pisanja knjige  :Grin:

----------


## apricot

> Joj Apri gdje me nađe   , zbog princezinog humora smo nas dvije često na ratnoj nozi. Mr Bean i njemu slični, nju ostavljaju potpuno hladnu, ali zato se ona smije ,ono kao mala djeca, kad se neko glupira pravi grimase ili se baca popodu. Isto joj je smiješno gad nekome nešto ispadne, nešto se polupa isl. i zbog toga dovodi često sebe u neugodan položaj. Kao npr. u čekaonici kod zubara jednoj gospođi je pala tašna sa stolice i sve se iz nje popodu razasulo  i naravno princeza se smije izaglasa a ja ....uvjerila sam sebe da sam nevidljiva  .
> 
> I još nečem se smije od srca a to  je kad ja psujem na našem maternjem, i onda mi još kaže, mama jel da ,to je sad ono što se nesmije prevoditi na njemački.


kao da bi Švabo znao opsovati sočno ko Bosanac  :Laughing:

----------


## apricot

> Davina, stalno mi se vrti po glavi kako ova  priča jednostavno nije ista kad je lektorirana. 
> 
> (ovako "pravopisno" mi je ko da Dunda Maroja igra Janko Popović Volarić  )


da, lektura bi trebala biti minimalna
jer je ovo toliko puno duha

----------


## brane

Jutarnji jesam kupila ali izgleda krivi i ljuta sam samo tako....
Kako radim s djecom s posebnim potrebama jako puno bitno mi je davinino iskustvo kao roditelja jer ja sam ta koja uči od roditelja kako i na koji način funkcionirati s njegovim djetetom
na netu sam pronašla samo polovične članke....molila bih nekog, ako nije problem da mi skenira članak i pošalje samo za moju evidenciju radnog materijala jer meni je to pomoć za rada danas/sutra s nekim djetetom iz autističnog spektra....

Davina ti si melem za moje srce...uživam te čitati.....
a princeza......pretužna sam što je ne mogu vidjeti jer sam 2 mjeseca radila s jednom djevojčicom iz autističnog spektra koju sam zvala Princeza <3 kad sam počela čitati tvoju priču sve naše dogodvštine su isplivale iz sjećanja, sjedila sam s mužem pila kvu i prisjećala se svega što smo princeza i ja prolazile, kako smo zajedno učile i šta sam sve naučila od nje...vjeruj mi nikad više , dok sam živa neću metlu, klimu i sliku gledati očima kakvim sam ih gledala dok nisam upoznala moju Princezu <3

Princeza je sad velika, u školskom sustavu je...ne znam ni gdje je ni šta je....ali si me vratila u predivna sjećanja...hvala ti <3

----------


## Mojca

Brane, evo članka: 



> evo clanka s crtezima
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3R...it?usp=sharing

----------


## miss-magic

Davina <3

Noćas sam pročitala cijelu priču Vašeg života i morala sam se registrirat da ostavim trag....netko je napisao red plača, red smijeha....istina uz punooo plača, isplakala sam dušu valjda čitajući koliko ste divna i blagoslovljena obitelj, Vi i Vaša posebna princeza  :Smile: 

 <3 

Hvala ti Davina na dopuštanju nama da uđemo u tvoj život i upoznamo se sa detaljima koje bi malotko otkrio o autističnim anđelima  :Smile:  
hvala što budiš u nama osjećaje i emocije koje su tu za tuđe dijete (tvoje dijete) a toliko jake kao da se radi o našem vlastitom, bliskom...


Hvala curkama sa teme na linku za članak....

----------


## brane

> Brane, evo članka:



Je li ovo cijeli članak?

----------


## spajalica

je

----------


## ivarica

> Je li ovo cijeli članak?


da

----------


## Dalm@

Prekrasna priča o darovitoj autističnoj djevojčici i njenoj Thuli:
http://www.boredpanda.com/thula-ther...st-iris-grace/

 :Heart:

----------


## Davina

> Sad ćeš nam lijepo ovdje morati napisati priču o tome kako je princeza doživjela novinarku i kad vas je vidla u novinama


Da če naša priča biti objavljena u jutarnjem je princezu ostavilo poprilično hladno. Nešto više interesa je pokazala kod odabira crteža koji če biti objavljen sa pričom. Dugo nije mogla da se odluči koji crtež bi zadovoljavao sve njene kriterije. Na jednom sam joj ja bila mršavija nego što izgledam  :Smile:  , na drugom joj se nije sviđalo kako je nacrtala svoju haljinu, na petom joj se nije svidjelo ovo na šestom ono itd. Kao kod svih odluka bilo životnih ili onih manje važnih kao taj crtež, princezi je bila potrebna moja pomoć. Ja sam joj rekla da ču ja sama izabrati dva crteža a da se ona odluči od ta dva koji da pošaljem gospođi Turčin. I tako je izbor pao na dotični. Onda sam je ja upitala dali se slaže da pošaljem i crtež koji je ona crtala na dan smrti učiteljice J, na šta sam odmah dobila pozitivan odgovor. 
Kad je sve bilo dogovoreno i završeno dolazi princeza meni da me pita: a zašto sam ja tu na forumu pas  . Ja sam joj rekla da svi na forumu pišu pretežno anonimno i imaju "forumsko" ime i da sam ja izabrala za sebe ime od našeg psa i naravno da svi znaju da ja nisam pas. 
Da to njoj baš nije jasno  i da je u njenom svijetu život malo "jasniji" uvidjela sam kroz razno razna pitanja sa njene strane kao npr. zašto uopšte pišemo ako pišemo anonimno, zašto neko treba ili netreba da nas prepozna, pa šta ako prepozna....itd.
 U princezinom svijetu to funkcioniše malo "jednostavnije": ja sam taj i taj i imam to i to da ti kažem (sviđalo ti se to ili ne i dali ti uopšte želiš to da čuješ) i gotovo. A pošto sam ja sušta suprotnost princezinog svijeta, borim se i dan danas sa vjetrenjačama tj. princezu ipak malo više prilagoditi našem svijetu.
Kad je sve bilo objavljeno bila sam radoznala kako je to ona sve primila, njene reakcije su bile pozitivne, rekla mi je da smo izabrale lijep crtež, jeste da je ona mene nacrtala veču od tate što nikako nisam i da tatina košulju nije ni ublizu ružno nacrtala nego što je bila u stvarnom životu :Laughing:   ( iskrenost iz princezinog svijeta) ali da nesmijemo zaboraviti da je tad bila mala kad je to crtala i da bi nas danas mnogo bolje nacrtala. 
Dali je princeza tekst pročitala ili samo crteže gledala nisam ni do danas odgonetnula.

U školi se situacija poprilično smirila. Princeza se navikla na sve novosti koje su je snašle, ovaj put bez večih problema. I sva uzbuđena jedva čeka jesenski raspust jer če za vrijeme tog raspusta ,koji kod nas traje dvije sedmice ,volonterski raditi u obližnoj veterinarskoj klinici. 

Nadam se da če sve proći u najboljem redu i da če se princeza pokazati u najboljem svijetlu tj. izlutati malo češče u naš svijet. Pa vam mogu pisati kako je bilo.

----------


## apricot

u vas čovjek mora biti zaljubljen  :Heart: 

da zašto si ti na forumu - pas!
genijalna je

----------


## Kanga

joj, ja obožavam tu autentičnost kod djece  :Heart:  
s jedne strane mi je i žao što kod većine u jedne trenutku isčezne... 
 tebi Davina svaka čast - meni uopće nije bilo jednostavno nositi se s njihovim čuđenjem zašto sam tu na forumu klokanica, a ne mama s imenom i prezimenom  :Smile:

----------


## Aradija

Princezin svet je fantastičan kao i njena pitanja... sva su na mestu i zaista o svemu tome može da se razmišlja  :Smile:

----------


## Apsu

Obožavam ovaj dio:
"U princezinom svijetu to funkcioniše malo "jednostavnije": ja sam taj i taj i imam to i to da ti kažem (sviđalo ti se to ili ne i dali ti uopšte želiš to da čuješ) i gotovo."

Kad bi svi bili toliko iskreni bez maski na licu, svijet bi bio puno ljepše mjesto  :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> Obožavam ovaj dio:
> Kad bi svi bili toliko iskreni bez maski na licu, svijet bi bio puno ljepše mjesto


Ne znam, ja ne mislim da bi takav svijet bio ljepši ili ružniji, bio bi jednostavno drugačiji  :Smile:

----------


## Jurana

> Kad bi svi bili toliko iskreni bez maski na licu, svijet bi bio puno ljepše mjesto


O, ja to uopće ne mislim, nikako.
Ne volim licemjerje, ali ni nametnuta vlastita mišljenja i savjete.

----------


## mamma san

moram malo podići...

davina, nije te dugo bilo..  :Heart:

----------


## macaklinka?

Ja sve čekam da napokon čujem kako je bilo s novim asistentom u nastavi!

----------


## Kanga

A ja kako je prošlo volontiranje u veterinarskoj klinici!

----------


## Davina

> moram malo podići...
> 
> davina, nije te dugo bilo..


A nekako sam mislila da vam ne dosađujem više sa svojom princezom. Evo ipak malo novosti.
Princeza je sa volontiranjem u Veterinarskoj klinici nadmašila i samu sebe. Mene je bilo malo strah, kako če sve to proči i iz razloga zato što princeza nije, kad se prijavljivala na konkurs, rekla da ima autizam. A razlog nemoram pisati, podrazumjeva se da je bilo strah da če je odmah odbiti i nedati joj nikakvu šansu, kao što je već nemali put doživjela u različitim životnim situacijama. Dogovorili smo se sa frau D. iz centra za autizam, da ipak ako negdje zaškripi princeza nju pozove u pomoć.
Ja sam princezu prvi tjedan ujutro vozila, jer je još bio mrak pa me bilo strah, a poslijepodne se vračala sama vlakom. Drugi tjedan smo imali sreću da se vrijeme vratilo jedan sat unazad pa je ranije svitalo i princeza je mogla i odlaziti i dolaziti s vlakom. 
Ovo mi je bilo prvi put da princezu baš "pustim samu u bijeli svijet" i nije mi bilo lako. Stalno sam razmišljala da joj se nešto ne desi na putu, u vlaku,od kolodvoro do klinike ( klinika je udaljena od kolodvora ca 15 minuta) itd. I usuštini je sve dobro prošlo osim prvoga petka kad su princezu ranije pustili iz klinike a ona požurila da stigne vlak i u toj žurbi ušla u pogrešan. Princeza mi je pričala, kad je vlak krenuo i ona vidjela da vozi u suprotnom pravcu od njenoga prvo je malo uhvatila panika i nakratko je razmišljala da mene nazove i pita za savjet, ali je onda pomislila da ču se ja razočarati  :Sad:   kako je tako nešto mogla napraviti i odlučila se mene nenazvati. Na sljedećoj stanici je izašla, sačekala sljedeći koji vozi na glavni kolodvor i sazakašnjenjem od jedan sat stigla doma. A moja sreća je bila da sam upravo tada sjedila u zubarskoj ordinaciji i nisam ni slutila o katastrofi koja se momentalno odvijala.
Naravno da smo je svi hvalili kako je to super odradila, ali nažalost princezi je trebalo nekoliko dana da joj se vrati samopouzdanje jer je vrlo vrlo samokritična (nažalost ne samo nego i kritična bez ovoga samo).
Prve dane na klinici je i nekako preživljavala, ali kako su se dani odmicali princeza je sve teže podnosila bol svakoga ljubimca pojedinačno. A najteže joj je padalo da su na klinici držali beaglove (pasmina lovačkog psa) kojeg su koristili za pokuse. Moram priznati da sam i ja bila iznenađena da tako nešto (javno) postoji. Princeza je bila zadužena za njih da ih izvodi dva puta u šetnju da im očisti box isl. i to vrlo rado radila. Jedan od beaglova se nije slagao sa druga četiri pa je morao biti odvojen i imao je zasebno box i hranilicu i sve, zbog čega je teško patio. Na klinici su se odlučili da ga ipak daju na udomljenje i rekli su princezi da se slobodno raspita dali bi ga neko uzeo.
Naravno princezina prva misao je bila šta neko pa tu sam ja, i vodili smo nekoliko dana bitku oko toga koju sam ja na moju sreču dobila.
Onda je princeza počela tražiti preko facebooka udomitelje i na nesreču nije našla nikoga tako de je beagel i poslije princeze ostao žalostan da živi na klinici. Princeza je dugo patila i ja mislim da joj je i danas ponekad u glavi.
Mi smo primjetili da je princeza dolazila doma dosta umornija nego iz škole. Znala je čak ponekad i popodne spavati (ona kojoj je 4 -5 sata spavanja sasvim dovoljno) i to mi je bilo malo čudno znajuči zašta je princeza na klinici zadužena i da joj to više čini zadovoljstvo nego što joj je teško. To sam spomenula u centru i frau D. se samo nasmijala i rekla da je to sasvim normano ,da princeza potroši svu energiju "pretvarajuči se" tj. skoncetriravati se da našto ne pogriješi, kaže itd. čime bi se "odala". Princezica moja baš ju mi je bilo žao.
Ali na kraju kao što sam već rekla princeza je nadmašila samu sebe i pokazala da je sve moguče i da mi možemo na nju računati onda kad to najmanje radimo.

Rezultat volontiranja je bio, sreča samo nakratko, da je princeza promjenila mišljenje o svome budučem zanimanju, ali kako rekoh samo nakratko, jer princeza i životinje su neizbježan spoj.


I još jedna mala anegdota o princezi bukvalcu. Ja i princeza idemo svake subote u supermarkt da se namirimo. Ove subote nam je tata dao zadatak da mu kupimo niveu( papa i nivea   :Cool: )i deterdžent za suđe, tata je zadužen za pranje suda pa i neznam kad se deterdžent potroši. Kad smo stigli u supermarkt princeza pravo za deterdžent, sigurno je sigurno. A ja iz šale kažem a tata nam nije rekao koje boje si želi, vidiš kakvih raznovrsnih ima. Idem ja dalje nerazmišljajuči o posljedicama moje šale   :Smile:   I več je bilo kasno spašavati situaciju. Princeza stoji na sred supermarkta telefonira sa tatom sa neizbježnim pitanjem : tata koje boje želiš da ti kupimo deterdžent. Neki su se smijali pokrivenih usta rukom a neki naglas, princeza je blijedo gledala šta je tu smiješno to je jedno sasvim normalno pitanje,a ja sam se sjetila da mi nešto hitno treba na skroz drugom kraju supermarkta.

----------


## ivarica

:Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  svima vama


ali, davina, pa neće naše forumašice zadnje saznati veliku vijest?  :Smile:

----------


## bijelko

> ali, davina, pa neće naše forumašice zadnje saznati veliku vijest?


i sad neka nas ubije radoznalost?  :Cekam: 

davina, samo piši  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Ajmo, vijest na sunce!  :Wink:

----------


## rossa

Knjiga o princezi? :smajli koji navija da je u pravu:

----------


## Davina

> svima vama
> 
> 
> ali, davina, pa neće naše forumašice zadnje saznati veliku vijest?


Ivarice, ni ja još nevjerujem :Embarassed:

----------


## Davina

> Knjiga o princezi? :smajli koji navija da je u pravu:


 :Klap:

----------


## Apsu

Tooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Preskace uze:

----------


## ivica_k

Wow! Sjajne vijesti  :Klap:

----------


## Mojca

Jupiiiiii!!!
 :Smile:

----------


## rossa

Kao da je bilo tesko pogoditi  :Smile:  
mi smo valjda na 3. stranici teme ocekivali knjigu. A kad dodjemo do filma pa opet krene casting tu na forumu  :Laughing:

----------


## čokolada

:Very Happy:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bodo

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## emily

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
 :Heart:

----------


## Charlie

:Heart: !!!

----------


## leonessa

:Very Happy:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

:Zaljubljen: 
 :Very Happy:

----------


## Sek@

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Super vijesti   :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## cvijeta73

jeeeeeeiiii, ajme kako uzbudljivo i ja sam bila sudionik stvaranja knjige! prvi put u životu. 
ajme, sretna sam ko da sam je ja napisala :D

vezano uz zadnji post, već me strah uvatio  da  je princeza pustila sve biglove na slobodu  :Grin:

----------


## mamma san

prekrasno!!! i jedva čekam da je vidim u izlogu!

----------


## cvijeta73

mami san posebnu posvetu, moliću lijepo.
da niej ona bila uporna tko zna bi li ti pisala davina  :Grin:

----------


## Val

Samo knjiga???? A film????

Nemoj nas štediti novostima!!!

----------


## bijelko

Jedva cekam!!!

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :grouphug:

----------


## Davina

> jeeeeeeiiii, ajme kako uzbudljivo i ja sam bila sudionik stvaranja knjige! prvi put u životu. 
> ajme, sretna sam ko da sam je ja napisala :D
> 
> vezano uz zadnji post, već me strah uvatio  da  je princeza pustila sve biglove na slobodu


Biglovi na slobodi :Laughing: , pa napisala sam da smo vodili bitku samo nisam napisala da je za tu bitku Waterloo mala maca bio :Embarassed:

----------


## Davina

I hvala vam svima 
mamma san  :Heart:

----------


## sushi

prekrasno  :Zaljubljen: 
jedva čekam prelistavanje najljepše priče ovog foruma...hvala Davina  :Heart:

----------


## Angie75

Juhuuu, jedva čekam knjigu  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lidali

:Very Happy:   Bravo cure!  :Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## Carmina406

Čestitam. Jedva čekam tu knjigu uzeti u ruke.  :Heart:  Mogu zamislit kako je vama kad je u meni ovoliki ponos šta san mogla biti sitni dijelić samo čitajući. Sretno najsretnije

----------


## ArI MaLi

:Heart:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## davorka

Sretno s knjigom!  :Heart: 
Baš mi je drago da si se odlučila na to.

----------


## seni

davina  :Heart:

----------


## rahela

čestitam na odluci za izdavanje knjige i jedva ju čekam pročitati  :Heart:

----------


## enela

:Zaljubljen:  :Klap:

----------


## rossa

Samo me nesto muci. Znaci li knjiga da cemo mi ovdje biti liseni daljnjeg citanja?

----------


## Davina

> Samo me nesto muci. Znaci li knjiga da cemo mi ovdje biti liseni daljnjeg citanja?


Ne, obečavam  :Wink:

----------


## Bodulica

veselim se već unaprijed i knjizi i novim postovima o princezi  :Heart:

----------


## ljube

Davina, čestitam, jedva čekam uživati u knjizi, a i ovdje u novim postovima.  :Heart: 

Da li će možda biti i predstavljanje knjige?

----------


## Marija

Davina  :Zaljubljen: 
Već vidim sve nas obožavateljice kako čekamo u redu i čekamo na potpis  :grouphug:

----------


## mafin

Svaka cast Davini na bezgranicnom strpljenju i veliko Hvala sto svoju zivotnu pricu dijeli sa nama.  Sve vase postove procitala sam u jednom danu i smijala se i plakala istovremeno. Jedva cekam nastavak a knjigu cekam obavezno.

----------


## Davina

> Davina, čestitam, jedva čekam uživati u knjizi, a i ovdje u novim postovima. 
> 
> Da li će možda biti i predstavljanje knjige?


Da, 15 prosinca u 19 sati, Megastore, Zagreb

----------


## rossa

Sad? Ove godine? Za 4 dana?

----------


## Mojca

Već vidim gužvu i suzice.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ninik

http://www.profil-mozaik.hr/moja-kis...PR/154800,7090

pa tog već ima!!!!!!!!!!  :Dancing Fever: 
vidim što mi stiže pod bor!!

----------


## Apsu

Pa kako tako brzo!  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Predobro  :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Sek@

> http://www.profil-mozaik.hr/moja-kis...PR/154800,7090
> 
> pa tog već ima!!!!!!!!!! 
> vidim što mi stiže pod bor!!


X

----------


## žužy

*Davina*,čestitam od sveg srca na izašloj knjizi! Prelijepo...  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mafin

Davina, tko  izdaje knjigu i znas li dali ce se moci kupiti u knjizarama ako ne stignemo na predstavljanje knjige?

----------


## ljube

> Da, 15 prosinca u 19 sati, Megastore, Zagreb


Hvala Davina!

Dolazim svakako  :Smile:

----------


## Davina

> Davina, tko  izdaje knjigu i znas li dali ce se moci kupiti u knjizarama ako ne stignemo na predstavljanje knjige?


Knjigu izaje Profil a moći če se kupiti od ponedjeljka

----------


## Mojca

Hoćemo li imati čast kupiti potpisani primjerak?

----------


## Beti3

Vau, knjiga, oduševljena sam! Bravo Davina i kćerka i novinarka i Profil.

----------


## apricot

Sve vi koje biste željele doći na promociju, i više ste nego dobrodošle  :Heart: 

U Profilu u Bogovićevoj, ponedjeljak, 15.12., u 19 h.

I, ako bi neka od vas mogla reći koju rečenicu o ovoj našoj forumskoj priči.
Promocija neće biti nešto službeno; sjedit će se u foteljama i svatko tko je imao dodir s temom, pričom, Davinom... moći će nešto reći.
A moći će i plakati... ako želi  :Smile: 

Ja idem u ime Rode, ali bi bilo lijepo da bude i neka od forumašica  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Dolazim u drustvu tri forumasice, obitelji i cuvalice.
I jedva čekam.

----------


## rossa

Zavidim. Veceras Tigrovi, sutra Ammaniti u hnk, u ponedjeljak Davina...
A sta ja radim, pqkiram 285 kutija za selidbu, a mo je jos zarazna  :Sad: 





> Dolazim u drustvu tri forumasice, obitelji i cuvalice.
> I jedva čekam.

----------


## Tanči

Ne mogu obećat, ali dat ću sve od sebe da dođem.
Jako bi me veselilo.

----------


## Val

ne mogu ni ja obećat, ali želim i potrudit ću se!!

----------


## ArI MaLi

skoro pa je skroz sigurno da dolazim  :Smile:  bas se veselim!!!

*Davina* tvoja prica mi daje snagu u svakodnevnom zivotu.. jel i ja sam mama djevojcice sa odredenim teskocama, mi smo znali njezinu dijagnozu i sndrom pri posvojenju, prije nesto vise od godine dana... danas  "rastemo" i odgajamo se odpocetka :D, a pogotovo ja, i tvoja prica mi je nadahnuce  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

Ja bi taaako došla a mislim da neću moć zbog maloga koji u 20h ide spavat. A nema nikog doma da ostane s njim..
A barem ću knjigu kupiti, sebi za pod bor  :Smile:

----------


## seni

Ma bas lijepo je ovo sa promocijom. Ja sam u ZG- u za praznike i bas se veselim knjizi.
apri, super da je i roda tu. 
Bas sam ponosna i na rodu i na forum.  :Heart:

----------


## macaklinka?

Ma kako tako brzo? !

Bravo, i sretno s knjigom  :Smile:

----------


## brane

Knjiga kupljena, pročitana u jednom dahu....red smijeha, red suza, red smijeha, ..... predivno

----------


## Tanči

Promocija gotova  :Smile: 
Naplakali smo se.
Apri, bila si sjajna.

----------


## sirius

stvarno smo smo suzili cijelo vrijeme...
bas je bilo dirljivo. Kristina je procitala moj najdrazi dio. <3
kupila sam tri primjerka. Premalo. Ova tri idu u : skolu, psihologu i pedijatru. Osim ljubavi koja izbija iz knjige, zelim da procitaju kao izgleda sustav gdje djeca sa teskocama u razvoju (i njihove obitelji) imaju puno bolju  potporu.

----------


## vissnja

hoće li biti dovoljno primeraka do druge polovine januara? ili mislite da će planuti?

----------


## Tanči

Danas ih je na promociji stvarno bilo dosta i vjerujem ako se i rasproda da će naštampati još jer sav prihod od prodaje knjige ide u humanitarne svrhe.

----------


## ljube

Emotivno i dirljivo predstavljanje s vrlo snažnom porukom koliko je nužno promijeniti svijest o posvajanju djece s teškoćama...

Davini i njenoj Princezi veliki pozdrav  :Smile:

----------


## ArI MaLi

bilo je prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

i nijedna da bi se javila  :Smile:

----------


## mafin

Hajde cure, kako je bilo na promociji? Da cujemo i mi dojmove koje nismo bile...

----------


## čokolada

Meni je žao ko psu što nisam zbog posla mogla doći  :Sad: .

----------


## roman972

Bila sam na predstavljanju knjige, bilo je dirljivo, bilo je i suza i puno pljeska.
Jako mi je drago da nam je novinarka Jutarnjeg lista prenijala tu prekrasnu i potresnu priču.

Jer, prije par dana kad sam vidjela da se u temi spominju novine prepala sam se da se desilo nešto kao prije nekoliko godina na temi Posvajanje djeteta kad je jedna forumašica opisala u nekoliko postova svoju  jako lijepu i emocionalnu priču, ali je tekst ukraden i bez njezinoga znanja i dopuštenja objavljen u Jutarnjem listu: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67178-Naša-priča/page3 
Nije bilo moguće tužiti niti bilo kako dobiti zadovoljštinu. Ta se mama uskoro poslije toga prestala javljati, možda zbog tog ružnog doživljaja.

Zato sam sretna da je ovaj put sve obavljeno kako treba i da smo dobili ovu prelijepu knjigu. Hvala svima! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## apricot

Kristina je jedna posebna žena i topla novinarka.
Sve je napravljeno prvo preko administratorica Rode, pa preko Davine...

Ja vjerujem kako su njih dvije sada prave projateljice  :Heart:

----------


## vikki

Svaka cast svima koji su sudjelovali u stvaranju knjige, od price, same ideje do tiska! Zao mi je sto nisam mogla na promociju, ali cu knjigu svakako kupiti.
Davina <3

----------


## Tanči

> Hajde cure, kako je bilo na promociji? Da cujemo i mi dojmove koje nismo bile...


Čitani su ulomci iz knjige.
Novinarka Kristina je ispričala kako je ideja o knjizi nastala te kako je i ostvarena:
Apri je u ime Udruge Roda ispričala kako je cijela ta priča počela na ovom forumu i kako je rasla i širila se.
Gospođa iz udruge Adopta je dotaknula preopširnu temu posvojiteljstva, a osobito ovako posebnog kad se radi i o posvojenom djetetu i djetetu s posebnim potrebama...
Snimatelj HTV-a je snimio cijelu promociju knjige i vjerujem da ćemo ovdje saznati kada i gdje će se moći pogledati prilog o tome.
I ono najvažnije u cijeloj ovoj priči: ni Davina kao ni njena Princeza nisu bile prisutne. One su i dalje anonimne.

----------


## Tanči

> i nijedna da bi se javila


Javila bih ti se, ali nije bilo prilike.
Stalno se netko vrtio oko tebe pa si sjela skroz naprijed pa su te preselili na stage u fotelju...

----------


## Jelena

Bilo je bas lijepo. Sretna sam da sam bila. Kupila sam 3 knjige. Hvala Davina, hvala Kristina, hvala Rodi, hvala Princezi! Hvala svima koji su pridonijeli izdavanju knjige. 
Cudno, ne pise koliko je komada tiskano. Ili samo ne mogu pronaci.

----------


## Apsu

> Danas ih je na promociji stvarno bilo dosta i vjerujem ako se i rasproda da će naštampati još je*r sav prihod od prodaje knjige ide u humanitarne svrhe.*


 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Mojca

Lijepo je bilo... i jednom trenu sam se ponadala sa se Davina krije među publikom i osjeća tu lijepu vibru. 
 :Heart:

----------


## apricot

Davina će dobiti kompletnu snimku

----------


## Tashunica

tako mi je drago i jedva čekam kupiti primjerak knjige  :Very Happy:

----------


## Val

ja nisam bila  :Sad:  a htjela sam.
žrvanj obaveza melje i melje.

drago mi je da je bilo jako lijepo. zaslužuju to naše cure!

----------


## Davina

Hvala cure na lijepim riječima i podršci, to mi mnogo znači.
Tebi Apri jedno veliko hvala (najveće što postoji) i jedno Grosse Danke od princeze   :Zaljubljen:  .

Pisanje knjige a i prijašnji članak u novinama je sve bilo samnom u dogovoru. Kristina je predivna osoba i njoj bi bilo zadnje na pameti da tako nešto uradi kao što roman972 spominje. Žao mi je te obitelji kojima se to desilo.
A ja sam kroz sve, obogačena za jedno divno prijateljstvo.

Moram još da spomenem i Adrianu koja je zauzela drugi dio moga srca. Da je uopšte knjiga objavljena ide u njenu zaslugu i bez nje nebi sve ovo ovako bilo kako je.

Ja nisam sinoć bila na promociji zbog različitih okolnosti. Zadnji razlog je bila moja anonimnost. Nekoliko puta sam spominjala da samom odlukom da pišeš na jednom javnom forumu bi se trebalo oprostiti od totalne anonimnosti. Ali ipak od straha da moje dijete ne dobije neke neugodnosti želim da ovdje na forumu tako i ostane. Ko želi može mi se preko facebooka javiti.

Šta znam možda za koju godinu kad princeza  bude punoljetna se ona javi i napiše :Bok ljudi, jedva sam čekala da postanem punoljetna i izađem iz anonimnosti, ona moja mama je velika kukavica. I znate šta ovdje na forumu se pravi da je pas a nije vjerujte mi ona je mench  :Laughing:  
Uh nadam se da neće

----------


## Davina

> Hoćemo li imati čast kupiti potpisani primjerak?



Mojca ja ču ti lično potpisati (ili princeza ako hočeš) kad budem dolazila u Zagreb  :Heart:

----------


## Apsu

> Šta znam možda za koju godinu kad princeza  bude punoljetna se ona javi i napiše :Bok ljudi, jedva sam čekala da postanem punoljetna i izađem iz anonimnosti, ona moja mama je velika kukavica.* I znate šta ovdje na forumu se pravi da je pas* a nije vjerujte mi ona je mench  
> Uh nadam se da neće


ahahahahahahaha  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

> Mojca ja ču ti lično potpisati (ili princeza ako hočeš) kad budem dolazila u Zagreb



 :Heart: 
Da samo znaš koji smjesak mi je sad na licu... I oči pune suza. 
Hvala ti!

----------


## sirius

Davina, anonimnost daje jednu posebnu notu prici.
Meni se to svida.  :Smile:

----------


## apricot

a možda vas opet netko prepozna na nekoj plaži  :Smile:

----------


## macaklinka?

Ja moram priznati da sam malo znatiželjna da vas vidim kako izgledate.  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

Prepoznat cemo ih sigurno, tata ima kariranu kosulju  :Laughing:

----------


## Tanči

> Davina, anonimnost daje jednu posebnu notu prici.
> Meni se to svida.



I meni.
I u potpunosti podržavam.

----------


## Davina

> Prepoznat cemo ih sigurno, tata ima kariranu kosulju


 :Laughing:

----------


## spajalica

jucer nisam nasla knjigu u profilu u WG bas sam bila ljuta, nista danas cu do grada. 
zelim je pokloniti par ljudi za bozic.

----------


## ArI MaLi

> Mojca ja ču ti lično potpisati (ili princeza ako hočeš) kad budem dolazila u Zagreb


i meniiii   :Very Happy:

----------


## mamma san

ajme, uopće nisam bila na forumu i nisam niti skužila da je bilo predstavljanje knjige...  :Undecided: 


no, davina, presretna sam zbog tebe, tvoje odluke (u stvari više njih  :Smile:  ) i stvarno ti želim sve najbolje!  :Heart:

----------


## seni

bas me veseli da je bio odlicno.  :Heart:   kad dodem za bozic/novagodina praznike, potraziti cu knjigu.

----------


## Muma

Mm i ja smo bili na promociji, bilo je stvarno lijepo. I suza i smijeha. A knjiga je preeeeeedivna. Svaka cast mami Davini, i Princezi!

----------


## Beti3

U Novom listu je izašao članak na pola strane o knjizi. Danas se još ne može pročitati cijeli tekst. Sutra će se moći. http://novine.novilist.hr/Default.as...3286328632863X

----------


## Davina

> i meniiii


Naravno  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

> Mm i ja smo bili na promociji, bilo je stvarno lijepo. I suza i smijeha. A knjiga je preeeeeedivna. Svaka cast mami Davini, i Princezi!



Muma veliko hvala i na dolasku i na komplimentima  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

> ajme, uopće nisam bila na forumu i nisam niti skužila da je bilo predstavljanje knjige... 
> 
> 
> no, davina, presretna sam zbog tebe, tvoje odluke (u stvari više njih  ) i stvarno ti želim sve najbolje!


A mamma san baš mi je žao što nisi znala, jer se tvoja upornost isplatila :Wink:

----------


## Davina

Eh da je čovjek malo pametniji pa da ovo znam pametno citirati, nego se ovako javno provaljujem sa ovolikim postovima jedan za drugim, oprostite mi  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nera

Ja sam tek kad sam procitala vijest o predstavljanju knjige otkrila ovu divnu toplu pricu punu ljubavi. Divina, odusevila si me svojim nacinom pisanja, svojim pogledom na svijet, shvacanjem i prihvacanjem zivota izvlaceci u svakom trenutku sve najbolje od njega. Vi ste jedna divna obitelj, divna majka, divan papa i predivna princeza koja je uistinu sretna sto ste ju upravo vi odabrali. Doista, zasluzili ste ju, kao i ona vas. Zelim vam i dalje tako uspjesno svladavanje svih prepreka u zivotu. Nadam se iako je divna knjiga ugledala svjetlo dana da neces stati s pisanjem postova jer ih zeljno iscekujemo.
Jednog dana, sigurna sam, i film ce ugledati svjetlo dana. Samo da uspije prenjeti ovu toplinu i ljubav koja izvire iz tvoje price. Meni sad pod dojmom Tigrova Tanovic ne izlazi iz glave...
Moja zelja za pod bor je upravo ova knjiga. :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Davina

Hvala Nera

----------


## Zuska

I ja kupujem knjigu da me podsjeća na jedno lijepo forumsko razdoblje ..i na jednu predivnu obitelj. 
Davina, čestitke!  :Heart:

----------


## martta

Nisam uspjela naći tekst gdje se navodi kako se zove knjiga? danas sam bila u knjižari i opisno tražila knjigu  :Smile:  naravno da trgovkinja nije znala  :Smile:

----------


## Mojca

Naslov je Moja kisna djevojcica, autor je Davina, a izdavač Profil.

----------


## Beti3

U riječkom Profilu nisu znali gdje je knjiga, pa sam im detaljno opisala o čemu se radi i izgled, i onda je prodavaču kliknulo!! Knjiga je složena među onima o trudnoći i odgoju djece, blizu slikovnica. jedva vidljiva. Tako da treba biti uporan u traženju  :Smile: 
Naslovnica knjige izgleda ovako. https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/i...fMcR7_tMJ82FAA

----------


## mamma san

Knjiga se prodaje i u Tisak Mediji.  :Smile:

----------


## Sumskovoce

Dobila sam knjigu na poklon za blagdane, divna, zaista divna

----------


## sara38

> U riječkom Profilu nisu znali gdje je knjiga, pa sam im detaljno opisala o čemu se radi i izgled, i onda je prodavaču kliknulo!! Knjiga je složena među onima o trudnoći i odgoju djece, blizu slikovnica. jedva vidljiva. Tako da treba biti uporan u traženju 
> Naslovnica knjige izgleda ovako. https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/i...fMcR7_tMJ82FAA


Knjiga je i u izlogu...

----------


## Lili75

U zagrebačkom Profilu (jedan primjerak) knjiga je odmah izložena pokraj blagajne, ne možeš je fulati, svatko tko je u redu je može vidjeti. :Heart: 

Davina, čestitam na knjizi!

----------


## Nera

U WG-u još uvijek nema. Morat ću do Bogovićeve.

----------


## ivanas

Kupila knjigu, predivna je. sad je posudujem dalje na čitanje bližnjima, mislim da je za svakoga.

----------


## ivarica

uskoro cete je moci kupiti i u rodinu letu  :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

Mene preskočile nekako obavijesti o novim postovima na ovoj temi pa sam ostala  :Shock:  kad sam tek prošli tjedan saznala šta se sve izdogađalo krajem prošle godine - pojma nisam imala o knjizi, promociji... Morala sam pod hitno nadoknaditi taj gubitak. Knjigu sam pročitala u jednom dahu  :Heart: . Ovaj vikend je dopala u ruke četrnaestgodišnjoj kćerki naših prijatelja koja ju je na kraju i ponjela sa sobom na posudbu što je bilo popraćeno MM-ovim glasnim protestom da i on želi pročitati knjigu o toj djevojči o kojoj je čitao u novinama...

----------


## Kanga

Davina, hvala  :Heart:

----------


## Nera

Kupila sam ju na trgu u Tisku. Čitam, pa dajem dalje na posudbu. Tu knjigu svi trebaju pročitati! 
Davina, tvoj način promatranja svijeta i rješavanja problema je sjajan! Poruka je tako divna: Uživajmo u onom što nam život pruža! Ne radimo probleme gdje ih nema! Sve, ali ama baš sve je rješivo! Tvoj emotivan način pisanja je tako divan i srceparajuć da je nemoguće ne smijati se i ne plakati uz tvoju Princezu! Šaljem ti veliku pusu i uistinu bi te voljela upoznati. Ti si žena hrabrost!  :Heart:  
Jako me podsjećaš u mnogim stvarima na moju divnu 90-godišnju baku, punu životne mudrosti. Njoj je kao i tebi sve rješivo. Iako ju život nije mazio, kroz njega kroči sa smiješkom.  :Heart:

----------


## emily

Nera, biljezim se za posudbu 
(jedan petak, kad se vidimo  :Smile: )

----------


## apricot

tko god može, neka kupi knjigu
novac ide u dobrotvorne svrhe

----------


## Davina

Hvala vam drage moje, vi baš mene uvijek :Embarassed: 

Ja pokušavam u životu uvijek da se pridržavam one pričo o dvije kutijice.
Evo ako neko nezna tu priču da je nabrzinu ispričam:
Priča o dvije kutijice, jedna je bijela a druga crna. Kad ti najteže bude u životu i sve ti lađe potonu i jednostavno neznaš kako dalje da živiš otvori kutiju te boje kao tvoj tadašnji život, tu crnu.
A kad ti bude najljepše u životu i sunce bude samo sijalo za tebe ti otvori bijeli kutijicu.
I znaš sad šta je pisalo u crnoj a šta u bijeloj, u obadvije je pisalo- proći če!!!

Nera, pozdravi svoju baku, šta misliš koliko je ona crnih akoliko bijelih kutijica pootvarala u njenih 90 godina   :Love: .

I da, kupujte knjigu time pravite dobro djelo :Heart:

----------


## pikula

Bilo bi divno da Davina održi koju edukaciju u Hrvatskoj za roditelje, nastavnike...

----------


## mamma san

...i da još koju napiše..  :Smile:

----------


## Val

Joj, Davina, nasmija me s kutijicama...baš sam frendici danas pisala o nekom sivom razdoblju (ne crnom)...dakle, proći će  :Smile: 

Nisam još knjigu kupila (financije, financije), ali hoću čim posao dobijem.

A slažem se s ovim predavanjima-kreni i u tom smjeru  :Wink:

----------


## špelkica

Čula sam da sav prihod ide u humanitarne svrhe. Koje???

----------


## apricot

Ide za jedno bolesno dijete.
Sav novac ide na račun tog djeteta, znamo kojega, u kontaktu smo s roditeljima... a vidjet ćemo hoće li se u nekome trenutku objaviti ime.

----------


## davorka

Ja sam kupila odmah dvije i to za poklon, naravno da sam i pročitala i to u jednom dahu. Preprepredivna mi je knjiga!
Davina, divna ste obitelj, budi ponosna. I super je da prihod ide u humanitarne svrhe, a ne bi drugačije ni moglo od ovako velikog srca kakvo je Davinino.  :Heart:

----------


## Maruška

Prekrasna priča!
Nadam se da će knjiga uskoro biti rasprodana...

----------


## Mateaa_

Ovu temu pratim otkako je Davina počela pisati i radi toga sam se i registrirala  :Smile: 
Radim sa djecom sa posebnim potrebama i predivan je osjećaj upoznati jedinstvene priče poput ove  :Heart:  
Zanima me može li se knjiga nekako nabaviti u elektronskoj formi ili naručiti ? Kolika je cijena ?

----------


## rossa

imamo Hr... knjigu! knjigu! I molim kad se bude potpisivao Mojcin primjerak da i moj bude na hrpi za potpis :umiljava se:

----------


## rossa

pročitala sam tek uvod, a već plačem i smijem se. do kraja knjige ću valjda biti blago šizofrena  :Smile:

----------


## rossa

Princeza - zubarski asistent  :Laughing: 
knjigu sam progutala i odsmijala se i otplakala kao da sve čitam prvi put. lektorirani jezik mi je bio neobičan prvih par stranica, a onda sam se privikla.
hvala ti što si cijelu priču podijelila s nama i svim budućim čitateljima (zapravo, dok sam čitala nekako sam se osjećala privilegirano uz osjećaj "da, to je ono kad...")
i baš sma se raznježila i užasno mi je tužno što moja bubi nije kod mene večeras pa da legnem u krevet i izljubim je i zagrlim

moram primijetiti da je tatina košulja dobila novu nijansu u knjizi u odnosu na onu objavljenu u novinama  :Smile:

----------


## Kanga

> I molim kad se bude potpisivao Mojcin primjerak da i moj bude na hrpi za potpis :umiljava se:


evo još jedne umiljavateljice :umiljava se: :umiljava se: :umiljava se:

----------


## Davina

rossa hvala ti, i da naravno biće sve potpisano i tebi i kangi, kad ste tako umiljate :Love:

----------


## Francesca

Sinoć sam pročitala knjigu - u jednom dahu i sa puno suza u očima i osmjeha na usnama
Hvala Davina što ste podjelili svoju priču sa svima nama  :Smile:

----------


## frodda

Pročitala sam knjigu u jednom dahu...i moram priznati da sam fascinirana ljubavlju koja zrači iz Vašeg srca, vi ste jedna predivna obitelj...  :Zaljubljen: 

Hvala Vam!

Posebno sam oduševljena bila pri samom kraju...kad je Princeza odabrala baš "smotančera"  :Joggler:  i kako je baš taj trenutak bio pozitivno iznenađenje  :worldcup: 

ps. nadam se nastavku knjige  :Heart:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Slučajno sam naišla na lnjigu i kupila je. Hvala ti Davina što si podijelila mrvicu svoje predivne djevojčice s nama.

----------


## jadro

pročitala...divna knjiga.
Sretno svima

----------


## Mojca

Draga Princezo,  
Sretan ti 18. rođendan!   :Heart: 

Nek' te prati sreća,  kako si i sama rekla, najvažnije je da je čovjek sretan.

----------


## Davina

> Draga Princezo,  
> Sretan ti 18. rođendan!  
> 
> Nek' te prati sreća,  kako si i sama rekla, najvažnije je da je čovjek sretan.


Hvala :Zaljubljen:  :Heart:

----------


## rossa

Davina,  piši nam

----------


## Shanti

Draga Princezo, sretan ti rođendan!  :Heart:

----------


## spajalica

Sretan rodjendan kisna djevojcice.

----------


## Mojca

> Davina,  piši nam


Da, Davina, piši!

----------


## Davina

> Da, Davina, piši!



Hoću, na ljeto kad sve odradimo :Wink:

----------


## NiTna

Pozdrav svima,
Dižem ovu temu zato što mu je knjiga Moja kišna djevojčica došla u ruke tek prije par dana.
Kao majka kišnog dječaka koja već 14godina pokušava složiti kockice suživota sa tim predivnim bićem ova knjiga izvukla je iz mene cijeli spektar emocija,slomila me i oslobodila tereta u isto vrijeme.
Davina hvala što ste sa podijelili svoju priču,hvala svima koji su sudjelovali u stvaranju ove i hvala Nebu/Bogu što mi je gurnuo ovu knjigu u ruke.
Naš Asperger kojeg zovemo Hans došao je u kompletu sa darovitosti na više polja, visokom inteligencijom i epilepsijom,ali u svim vašim situacijama sam prepoznala naše situacije.Čak i reakcije drugih ljudi iz vašeg života mogu se kopirati.
Svijet bez kišnih ljudi bio bi nekako nepotpun.
HVALA još jednom

----------

